#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-26
<mandje> howdie.  als je een modem/router (linksys) reset moet dan de SSID naam ook weer neutraal zijn?
<mandje> ik krijg dat kreng niet in beeld op 192.168.1.1  na een reset. dat is de factory default.  mss doe ik toch net iets niet goed voor te resetten. vandaar SSID vraag..
<OerHeks> ja, de SSID moet weer standaard worden
<OerHeks> je hebt reset, en factory reset iig
<OerHeks> op je pc, wel je internet verbinding via dhcp en automatich laten lopen ?
<mandje> mmmm.  boehoe. ik doe 10 seconden de power knop ingedrukt houden. dat las ik in de manual maar zal dan wel niet de factory reset zijn.
<OerHeks> wel linksys hebde ge ?
<mandje> euhm nee. ik moet even 1 op 1 met de linksys praten voor te configuren. ik wil m gebruiken als een extra wifi punt richting tuin. hij heeft een prima bereik en het is me eerder wel gelukt.
<OerHeks> ah als repeater
<OerHeks> zelfde ssid en hopla
<OerHeks> config met draad hoop ik ?
<mandje> nja.. officieel geen wifi repeater functie dus maar je kabelt naar een router en bridge modus instellen en hoppa.  WAG54GX2
<mandje> ja via draad ook al geprobeerd maar eerder deed ik het ook wel ff via wifi.  maar goed, gevalletje ip adres zoek en persee naar factory default zien te komen. bedankt voor het meedenken.
<OerHeks> idd 10 sec reset inhouden en loslaten
<mandje> oeps 30 seconden de aparte reset button dus..  http://www6.nohold.net/Cisco2/ukp.aspx?pid=80&vw=1&articleid=4254
<OerHeks> 30 ? jemig, dan krijg je kramp
<OerHeks> nou, dan werkt admin:admin weer
<OerHeks> ik hou hem meestal vast, tot ik ene lampje zie veranderen
<mandje> yep. en vraag wel om een massage na de reset.
<tiempjuuh> ghehe
<mandje> idd.  gewoon kijken wat er gebeurt maakt het meestal wel duidelijk
<OerHeks> SRX dat is wel een leuke router
<mandje> ja dat SRX zou met het bereik helpen of zoiets.  nou kweetniet of het daar aan ligt maar hij gaat lekker ver.
<OerHeks> multi antenne / snelheid
<OerHeks> met 1 gebruiker merk je het niet, maar met 3 wel :-D
<mandje> ik heb een Airport Express als hoofd router en zelfs aan het raam naar de tuin geplaatst is die niet goed genoeg. maar ja zit ook niks van een uitstekende antenne aan.
<OerHeks> hmm er zijn +4db / +8db versterkende antenne's, nadeel is, dat je dan op de client ook zoiets moet installeren
<mandje> en ik doe de 2 antennes van de linksys horizontaal.  dat schijnt het bereik te helpen.
<OerHeks> ja speel met de standen.
<ward_> cool worden er nu al NL cursussen gegeven?
<ward_> zie ik ent in het topic
<ward_> ben hier in jaren niet meer geweest
<ward_> wat voor workshops zijn er nog geweest buiten python? of was dit de eerste?
<JanC> ward_: er is een cursus IRC geweest ook
<JanC> en mogelijk nog en paar andere
<ward_> cool, maar niks op vooruitzicht op moment, JanC ?
<ward_> zijn er trouwens linux usergroups of iets dergelijks in Limburg of daar rond? (zowel BE als NL)
<ward_> (ben even weg, mocht er iemand reageren in de tussentijd)
<mandje> mmm. nog geen internet via de 2e wifi router. situatie:  de airport express hangt aan de kabelmodem. die routert via wifi. hem de dhcp laten doen zoveel mogelijk. de mac mini hangt via airport aan de express.  airport heeft internet 'shared' naar ethernet. aan ethernet hangt het 2e wifi steunpunt: de linksys wag54.  die staat in bridge mode en dhcp relay. gaat wel ok zover maar geen internet toegang..
<OerHeks> mac adres ?
<OerHeks> mogenlijk is deze zeer belangrijk om te bepalen wie waar in de bridge zit ?
<mandje> mac adres van wat?
<JanC> ward_: de Bitmappers computerclub in Hasselt heeft een linux-afdeling
<OerHeks> mac van de linksys
<OerHeks> die trusted maken in de airport, zoiets ?
<mandje> mmm.. ik zou eerder denken dat het met ip benoeming niet goed gaat.
<OerHeks> gateway ?
<OerHeks> als je hard op ip  74.125.39.99 wel op google komt, dan is het dns
<mandje> de mac mini heeft dus een 2e netwerk aan ethernet.  de airport 'shared' daar internet naartoe.  maar ethernet connectie mini <-> linksys kan ik wel helemaal instellen wat betreft ip adressen.
<mandje> ja dns is meestal het probleem.
<mandje> ik weet eigenlijk niet wat dat 'sharen' nou precies inhoud in osx.  windows ICS is echt een subnetwerk met een eigen dhcp functie.
<mandje> maar goed. de route naar dns als denklijn vasthouden. dan zal ik wel ergens gaan uitkomen.
<OerHeks> de linksys zou dan de gateway als dns hebben ?
<OerHeks> ik ben niet heel erg bekend met airport :(
<Snicksie> hm... je linksys moet je dus als switch zien denk ik?
<OerHeks> nee, als wifi bridge
<OerHeks> extender
<Snicksie> hm, ja :)
<Snicksie> tja, maar die zit toch aan de mac mini vast?
<OerHeks> dat is de issue, bereik vergrooten
<Snicksie> die zijn internet deelt?
<Snicksie> hm :p
<OerHeks> ja, via kabelke, begrijp ik
<Snicksie> je kan die zeker niet direct in de airport express steken ofzo?
<Snicksie> kweeni als die daar een mogelijkheid voor heeft
<mandje> nja.. ik weet niet of sharing airport op de mini nou gateway wil zijn of dat dat de airport express is.  ik doe toch altijd de openDNS ip er hard in zetten dus dat maakt ook niet zoveel uit.
<OerHeks> als je provider dns hard niet werkt, zou ik opendns proberen, en daarna de gateway als dns
<Snicksie> tja,
<Snicksie> eh, ik zocht de backspace :o
<tiempjuuh> Nog steeds aan het praten over die router?
<OerHeks> nee, help jij Snicksie even de backspace vinden :-D
<Snicksie> lol, ik heb em al gevonden :p
<mandje> Snicksie: de linksys kan inderdaad niet echt puur wifi repeaten. dus kabel naar macmini.    maar als de airport express als ip 192.168.1.100 heeft en dhcp doet (via wifi). wat zou ik dan best neerzetten aan ip nummers voor sub netwerk via ethernet tussen macmini en linksys?
<Snicksie> maar ik zit gwn ni optimaal voor mijn laptop ^^
<OerHeks> airport 1-100 geven, en de linksys 101-254 ?
<mandje> ik dacht eerst ik ga dat sub 192.168.2.x geven.  zouden de ip nummers sowieso wel apart moeten zijn van de airport express router?   dat voelt zo raar omdat ik wil dat wat er verbind met linksys wifi ik wil dat ze dhcp ip krijgen van airport express.  of lopen die zaken los van elkaar?
<OerHeks> jou bedoeling was de airport de dhcp laten regelen, dat is ook het slimste, dacht ik.
<OerHeks> als je een 2e subnet aanmaakt, moet je linksys de shcp verzorgen
<OerHeks> r/shcp/dhcp
<OerHeks> of je mac-mini ?
<mandje> shcp was dat?
<OerHeks> dat is een fantasie-netwerk, sjorrie
<mandje> nou ja das de vraag. aiport sharen op de mac mini wat doet dat nou precies.  daar moet ik ff induiken op google.
<OerHeks> ik denk dat airport zeer dominant is.
<OerHeks> (lees goed)
<mandje> regelt alles heel user friendly maar zonder uitleg.  ;)
<OerHeks> nou, geavanceerd ja
<mandje> ik zag ook een icoon met laklaarzen en een zweepje
<OerHeks> niet met een punthoed en een stafje ?
<misnix> da's de buurvrouw
<OerHeks> ergens heb ik ooit iets over een icoontje gelezen, airport
<peewee22> part
<ward_> JanC, aha, nuja das ook al een uurtje rijden lol
 * ward_ woont in the middle of nergens
<ward_> zal hun es googlen
<JanC> ward_: er zullen er misschien andere zijn ook, is alleen dat ik die toevallig ken omdat ze regelmatig Ubuntu-activiteiten hebben  ☺
<ward_> JanC, ja heb al es gegoogled een tijd geleden maar hier in limburg niets gevonden
<ward_> dacht hier ook es vragen
<JanC> ward_: wat is het midden van nergens overigens?
<JanC> (ongeveer)
<ward_> grensregio tussen NL en BE, regio maaseik-bree (in de buurt van nederlandse steden sittard, geleen, weert, ..)
<JanC> ah ja, voor NL vraag je beter aan anderen  ☺
<ward_> vermits ik vlakbij de grens woon zijn beide van toepassing :)
<JanC> je kan zelfs naar Duitsland kijken van daar  :-)
<ward_> ja ik blijf wrs een tijdje idlen, zullen mss nog mensen zijn die iets weten dat niet te ver is
<ward_> ja maar ik spreek echt superslecht duits lol
<JanC> hehe
<ward_> mijn dialect lijkt er wel veel op natuurlijk...
<JanC> bedoelde meer qua afstand  ;)
<ward_> ja maar op zich geen slecht idee
<ward_> mss zijn er plaatsen waar engels ook goed is
<ward_> nooit op duitsland gezicht aan deze kanten
<JanC> oh ja, kijk eventueel ook naar gewone computerclubs & hackerspaces en zo
<ward_> ja hackerspace brussel en gent ken ik van naam, nooit geweest
<ward_> ook vrij ver antuurlijk van hieruit
<JanC> de Bitmappers zijn ook een "algemene" club
<JanC> ward_: er is ook een hackerspace in A'pen
<ward_> ja ik zoek meer iets technischer denk ik
<brilserver_> Heren, ik probeer xubuntu op een oude eee pc te zetten en dat lukt me niet en dat irriteert mij.
<ward_> dan bitmappers
<JanC> en een aantal in NL (weet niet precies waar)
<ward_> kan verkeerde indruk van hun hebben maar denk dat het meer algemeen linux desktopgebruik is
<brilserver_> is bootmgr een windows bestand of is dat ook voor linux?
<JanC> ward_: de meeste leden wel, al kunnen er wel enkele verdergevorderden zijn ook
<JanC> brilserver_: lijkt me Windows
<ward_> JanC, vergevorderd zou ik mezelf nu ook weer niet noemen :-p
<ward_> brilserver_, beetje meer info mag wel anders wordt het moeilijk :-p
<ward_> wat gaat er exact fout?
<brilserver_> ja ben even diep aan het denken voor ik iets doms roep
<ward_> te laat :-p
<ward_> (grapje)
<brilserver_> de situatie: er zat ooit linux op, het is echt zo een cheap ass eee pc. Dus ik heb xp erop gezet, met veel pielen en kloten. Nu wil ik terug naar een linux en dat lukt me niet.
<brilserver_> Ik heb geen cdrom, dus moet met flash of usb.
<brilserver_> ik pas boot volgorde aan
<brilserver_> en gewoon xp booten lukt
<brilserver_> en als ik voor me bootable usb of flash stick kies krijg ik die melding.
<brilserver_> maar daar zit linux op.
<brilserver_> maar met zo een eee pc heb je ook niet echt volgorde van booten, als je esc kiest kun je kiezen welke je wilt booten
<JanC> ward_: maar om dingen te leren van anderen moeten er mensen zijn die verder zijn dan jij?  ;)
<JanC> bij sommige EEE kan je ook enkel van USB booten als je een setting aanpast in het BIOS...
<brilserver_> ja ik denk dat ik daar even meer over moet gaan lezen
<JanC> (bij mijn EEE 900 is dat zo)
<brilserver_> had ik toen paar jaar terug ook
<brilserver_> toen ik juist xp erop ging zetten
<brilserver_> je hebt ook een vreemde optie, OS finish
<brilserver_> maar die staat al goed.
<JanC> brilserver_: ja, die optie in je BIOS dus
<brilserver_> die moet op start staan lijkt me
<JanC> zou kunnen, ik bekijk die niet elke dag  ☺
<JanC> je kan weten of die goed staat omdat dan de webcam niet werkt of zoiets  ;)
<brilserver_> ik ga me wel even verdiepen in hoe ik er toen van de standaard linux xp op heb gezet
<brilserver_> want dan moet je dit weer tegenkomen
<tiempjuuh> http://www.allekabels.nl/na/0/1081443/AANBIEDING-:-HDMI-1.4-kabel-%28high-speed%29.html
<ward_> JanC, ja idd
<ward_> brilserver_, welke melding?
<ward_> je zegt dat je een melding krijgt als je wil booten vanaf USB
<brilserver_> bootmgr ontbreekt
<brilserver_> twijfel sterk of me flash disk/ usb stick wel bootable is.
<brilserver_> maar net met uniboot  gemaakt
<brilserver_> ik ga er eens een maken met ubunti
<brilserver_> ubuntu
<viezerd> niet alle usb sticks booten een OSidd
<brilserver_> dan weet ik zeker dat ie bootable is
<brilserver_> ja maar deze wel
<brilserver_> heb er meer instals mee gedaan
<viezerd> ah k
<brilserver_> kan hem ook wel ff testen in me andere pc zo anders
<OerHeks> en heb je vaker met Xubuntu gewerkt ?
<ward_> yep ding is wrs niet bootable
<ward_> je kan emt unetbootin de stick maken met een paar klikjes
<ward_> en vrij veilig, normaal toont unetbootin enkel USB schijven, maar let voor de zekerheid goed op
<ward_> en verwijder eventuele andere USB schijven eerst ff
<ward_> unetbootin werkt ook gewoon onder windows
<OerHeks> soms helpt batterij eruit/powerknop 10 sec vasthouden ook wel eens met boot issues
<JanC> er zit ook een programma in Ubuntu om bootable USB sticks te maken
<ward_> JanC, ja komt op hetzerlfde neer, is wrs zelfs ook gewoon unetbootin
<ward_> unetbootin werkt voor zo goed als elke distro trouwens
<JanC> nee, het is niet unetbootin
<ward_> ook niet daarop gebaseerd?
<JanC> werkt zelfs niet hetzelfde, gebruikt andere bootloader en zo
<brilserver_> nee heb nooit met xubuntu gewerkt, dat is de uitdaging. Maar heb wel usb sticks bootable gemaakt met unetbootin.
<brilserver_> ja die inside van ubuntu werkt nooit
<brilserver_> die mis een regel als je boot.
<JanC> en die in ubuntu kan een stick optioneel zo bouwen dat wijzigingen bewaard blijven
<brilserver_> mijn ervaringen met unetbootin zijn wat positiever
<brilserver_> ik ga zo wel ff rommelen want ik zie nog wel wat kansen wat het kan zijn. me bios handelingen zijn iig goed volgens google.
<ward_> maakt in princiepe niet uit wat je gebruikt
<ward_> zouden alletwee moeten werken
<Sietse|MMS> Je kunt ook gewoon Ubuntu instaleren
<ward_> JanC, ah, persistent live usb stick toestanden?
<brilserver_> ja dat wou ik zo ook ff testen
<Sietse|MMS> En dan xfce-desktop package instaleren
<ward_> heb ik ooit gehad voor op school
<Sietse|MMS> Of xfce4-desktop (Weet naam niet precies :$)
<ward_> wel nog manueel een en ander moeten doen indertijd
<ward_> tutorial gevolgd
<Sietse|MMS> Dan kun je bij het booten rechtsonder kiezen voor XFCE (= Xubuntu)
<brilserver_> eerst moet ik hem kunnen booten, dan ga ik kiezen tussen ubuntu en xubuntu. 4g eee pc's zijn niet zo snel, zeg gerust traag
<Sietse|MMS> 4g?
<ward_> wat zit erin?
<ward_> atom 1.6?
<viezerd> brilserver_: er kan me iets van bijstaan dat er wat verschil zit tussen de .iso en .img, de .img werkte wel op usb en de .iso niet
<ward_> ik heb recent debian gezet op een acer aspire one D250 (schiet me niet dood als de naam iets anders is)
<ward_> en gewoon gnome werkte snel zat
<ward_> was een atom 1.6
<koan> brilserver_: ik heb goeie ervaringen met crunchbang linux op trage netbooks, dat is debian-gebaseerd en gebruikt naar keuze openbox of xfce
<ward_> .iso werkt gewoon wel op USB
<ward_> unetbootin en klaar (of het tooltje dat bij ubuntu zit)
<ward_> gnome2 was het trouwens wel
<ward_> 3 heb ik nog nooit gebruikt, moet ik eigenlijk eens uitproberen
<viezerd> ward_: met unetbootin mss wel, maar met 'dd' niet
<viezerd> (vreemd genoeg)
<ward_> viezerd, ja dat zou kunnen, dd is op op allerlaagste niveau voor zover ik weet
<koan> dd werkt enkel bij zogenaamde 'hybrid isos', en dat wordt bij ubuntu pas ingevoerd in 11.10
<brilserver_> wat er in zit geen idee, het is ook verouderd maar wil het werkend krijgen
<brilserver_> ga tijdje in suriname zitten met wifi op me kamer, mooi voor beetje mail en laat hem achter als ik weg ga
<ward_> "De Eee PC 4G beschikt over een 900MHz Celeron M-processor met 512kB L2-cache. "
<ward_> http://tweakers.net/reviews/758/3/asus-eee-pc-4g-nader-bekeken-de-hardware-%28intern%29.html
<brilserver_> ik heb hier een witte en een roze
<ward_> brilserver_, geef em dan wel aan een goed doel ofzo
<brilserver_> ja, ik slaap in soort opvang huis voor kinderen
<brilserver_> komt dus wel goed
<OerHeks> dus geen WiMax, LTE, of HSPA+
<ward_> cool :)
<ward_> soort vrijwilligerswerk oid?
<ward_> (als dat geen onbeleefde vraag is natuurlijk)
<brilserver_> ja vriend van me wel
<brilserver_> en ik kom dan even langs
<brilserver_> heb ik dat ook eens gezien
<brilserver_> http://www.stichtingunupikin.nl/huizeunupikin.htm
<Sietse|MMS> <ward_> "De Eee PC 4G beschikt over een 900MHz Celeron M-processor met 512kB L2-cache. "
<JanC> brilserver_: mogelijk wil je BIOS ook enkel booten van een partitie die als "bootable" gemarkeerd is (een Windows bootloader-ding waar een BIOS niet naar zou moeten kijken, maar sommige doen het toch...)
<Sietse|MMS> Ik zit nu op een 800 Mhz 386 MB RAM PC met Xubuntu
<ward_> brb
<Sietse|MMS> Werkt gewoon zolang je niet te veel programma's open hebt :p
<ward_> tuurlijk
<ward_> maar ik vroeg hem wat voor PCU het ding had
<ward_> zou idd niet voor gnome2 gaan
<ward_> al zou dato ok nog redelijk werken gok ik
<ward_> brilserver_, je kan ook fluxbox proberen (wanneer je eenmaal een ubuntu-versie hebt geinstalleerd)
<ward_> werkte zelfs goed op mijn PDA :)
<OerHeks> uit hoeveel regels bestaat de kernel vandaag ?
<ward_> dunno, haal em ff binnen
<OerHeks> vorig jaar 10 miljoen regels ..
<ward_> daar mag es iemand een workshop over doen wat mij betrefd trouwens
<ward_> een kernel module schrijven, stap voor stap
<OerHeks> ja, zinvol
<ward_> heb het ook ff vermeld in #ubuntu-nl-klas
<OerHeks> ook een workshop hoe je modules die je nooit zal gebruiken, wissen
<OerHeks> :P
<ward_> blender gebruikers hier btw?
<Sietse|MMS> Nah, heb het 2 jaar geleden ofzo een uitgebruikt. Ben niet echt pro :p Wat wil je weten?
<OerHeks> workshop waarom ben ik geen blender gebruiker
<ward_> ik wil graag weten hoe ik best een weg kan modellen over een bestaand terrein
<ward_> liefst top-down met een bezier curve, die zich dan automatisch aanpast aan de hoogte van het terrein
<ward_> dus aan de hobbels, putjes, etc
<Snicksie> ik zou geen idee hebben eigenlijk :p
<Snicksie> ah, hoi Sietse|MMS :)
<Sietse|MMS> Geen idee :p
<Sietse|MMS> Snicksie,
<Sietse|MMS> Ben jij dat? xD
<OerHeks> dat is wel specifiek ja
<Snicksie> yup Sietse|MMS
<Sietse|MMS> :)
<Sietse|MMS> Toevallig :P
<Sietse|MMS> Zit er net 2 daagjes
<ward_> het is voor de wegen in een map die ik aant maken ben in UDK
<Snicksie> ah, ik al wat langer ;)
<Sietse|MMS> Oh :)
<ward_> maar alweer paar maand niet aan gewerkt...
<Snicksie> 'mijn' blenderexpert is offline, sorry ;(
<ward_> screenshot met testmaterialen, in de toekomst ga ik meerdere hout en muur materialen gebruiken, en andere dakpannen, skydome etc. dit was een soort mockup om al eens te zien hoe het eruitzaghttp://img195.imageshack.us/img195/6281/highresscreenshot00053.png
<ward_> oops spatie vergeten, hier nog es: http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/6281/highresscreenshot00053.png
<ward_> komen ook huisjes tussen van andere breedtes, stenen huisjes, houten huisjes, ..
<ward_> Snicksie, aha, highlight me moest hij terugkomen :)
<OerHeks> Olé Olé
<OerHeks> http://artescritorio.com/25-scripts-para-conky
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-27
<mandje> iedereen een heeeele goede middag
<_Ian> hoi mandje
<mandje> iemand hier ervaring met routers aan kabelmodems? of een mening..
<TheLastProject> Ik heb al sinds... eeuwig een router aan een kabelmodem aangesloten
<TheLastProject> Nooit een probleem mee gehad o,o
<mandje> TheLastProject: en welk merk type ?
<TheLastProject> Dan moet ik even kijken
<mandje> ik zit nu constant te hannessen met routertjes aan kabelmodems.  eerst bij andere mensen en nu ik zelf ook weer kabel heb bij mezelf.  :(
<mandje> upc en ziggo verkopen zelf sitecom modellen. je zou denken dat je die modellen maar moet navolgen om geen gezeur te krijgen.
<mandje> of een zelf linux router bouwen..
<TheLastProject> Arris TM502B/CE en Edimax BR-6104K
<TheLastProject> Blijkbaar
<mandje> dank je wel TheLastProject
<mandje> arris het modem edimax de router neem ik aan.  edimax klinkt wel belegen ja.  ;)
<TheLastProject> Euhm, ja, in die volgorde
<TheLastProject> Klopt
<mandje> en heb je in al die tijd kabelmodem upgrades (hardware) gehad en zo ja hoe gingen die dan?
<erik1984> Gewoon een betrouwbaar merk router kopen zoals Linksys. Bij m'n ouders heb ik een Linksys neergezet en geen omkijken meer naar.
<erik1984> Er zijn meer goede merken natuurlijk en wat de een een goed merk vindt, vindt de ander weer bagger.
<mandje> nja, als de gangbare kabelmodems de gebruikte router maar pruimt vind ik het al heel wat. dat getroubleshoot aan een wegvallende verbinding zonder veel logica heb ik helemaal geen zin meer in.
<mandje> altijd zo vreemd dat een pc direct aan die kabelmodems 99% meteen werkt maar routertjes heel erg vaak niet lekker gaan.
<ward_> gaan wel
<ward_> sommige oude kabelmodems doen verveldn als ze een ander MAC adres zien
<mandje> en dat ze ook geen kabelmodems met ingebouwde routing hebben. onbegrijpelijk of het moet het gebrek aan concurrentie op de kabel.
<ward_> soms wachten ze dan tot de DHCP lease van eht vorige MAC address is afgelopen
<ward_> who cares
<ward_> zet er gewoon een router achter
<ward_> werkt perfec
<ward_> tdat ding kan geen verschil zien tussen PC en router...
<ward_> hoogstends het andere MAC adres
<mandje> ward_: ja dat van dat mac adres is makkie.  en ook logica.  ik heb het over veel raardere verschijnselen.
<ward_> mandje, zoals?
<ward_> and het is niet heel erg logisch wat die oude modems doen :-p maar goed
<ward_> *en
<mandje> dat een verbinding gewoon niet stabiel te kirjgen is.  of dat er met 1 pc aangesloten wel stabiliteit is maar met een 2e niet.  voip dat niet wil.  en ik heb het dan over recente kabelmodems.
<mandje> motorola, arris etc.
<ward_> als de router ook echt NAT doet moet het gewoon werken
<mandje> hehehe, ja vanuit dat punt vertrekken en dan heel erg verrast worden. :)
<ward_> euh nee
<ward_> :s
<ward_> stel je router fatsoenlijk in en je hebt geen prob
<mandje> nou met zo'n botte mening loop ik door ervaring niet meer rond.
<ward_> heb er nog nooit problemen mee gehad
<mandje> goed zo houden zo.
<ward_> dd-wrt is toruwens ook leuk als je wat meer instellingen en functionaliteit wilt
<ward_> hier heeft vanalles al goed gewerkt kwa merken
 * RawChid vindt Tomato ook wel fijn
<ward_> nooit gebruikt
<ward_> dd-wrt draait hier al sinds ik eht geinstalleerd heb, nooit vastgelopen ofzo :)
<ward_> ervoor liep hij wel eens vast
<mandje> nog nooit van gehoord zelfs Tomato
<mandje> toch niet misspelled Tomado?  ;)
<ward_> http://www.polarcloud.com/img/ssbwm100.png
<ward_> nee tomato
<mandje> plaatje is forbidden
<ward_> http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato
<ward_> openwrt is er ook nog
<mandje> ok. allemaal alt. firmwares.  misschien daar es naar kijken. stevige router met zoiets er op. zijn er routers die meerdere aansluiten hebben?  bij kabelmodem, adsl en 3g stick er aan kunnen hangen.
<mandje> bijv.
<ward_> wat is je doel?
<ward_> failovers zodat internet niet kan uitvallen?
<ward_> or load balancing?
<ward_> of ...?
<mandje> ja failover. zocht even naar het woord.
<ward_> heb je ook een UPS ofzo?
<ward_> zodat als de stroom uitvalt de modem blijft werken
<mandje> load balancing stelt vaak niet veel voor.
<ward_> vaag statement :p
<mandje> nee geen ups.
<ward_> als het belangrijk genoeg is zou ik een UPS voorzien
<ward_> en misschien ben je beter af met een deftige cisco router ofzo
<mandje> nou load balancing komt meestal neer op specifiek verkeer of naar a of naar b te sturen.
<ward_> nee gewoon de load balanceren zoals het woord zegt
<ward_> :s
<ward_> ik zou ofwel een professionele oplossing zoeken, ofwel meedere toestellen gebruiken
<ward_> het is ook een goed idee om de toestellen dubbel te kopen
<ward_> zodat als er eentje sneuvelt je gewoon de andere kan aansluiten
<ward_> (die je op voorhand al correct insteld)
<ward_> adsl modem, kabelmodem, router met usb host poort, USB 3G modem (en eventueel USB hob zodat je nog USB spul kan aansluiten) kan bijvoorbeeld werken
<ward_> dan heb je in totaal 3 toestellen
<ward_> *hob = hub
<ward_> kan op een paar manieren opgesteld worden dan maar das niet kort uit te leggen lol
<mandje> en hoe zie je dan de failover?  if adsl down met je kabeltje naar de kabelmodem?
<ward_> neuh alles mooi automatisch :)
<ward_> kan op paar manieren
<mandje> ben benieuwd.  beknopt is voldoende hoor.  :)
<ward_> als je een dd-wrt (of tomato of openwrt) router hebt kan je gewoon scriptjes gebruiken zoals op een linux PC, en je kan er ook gewoon software voor compileren, dus de mogelijkheden zijn bijna eindeloos
<ward_> pff
<ward_> ik ben werkloos... :)
<mandje> maar dan is die router toch standaard al in staat tot multi wan?
<ward_> niet noodzakelijk
<mandje> kan de alt. firmware dat mogelijk maken?
<ward_> niet eens nodig, gewoon adsl modempje dat NAT doet, juist instellen en klaar
<ward_> kan ook nog op een andere manier
<mandje> maar wacht ff.  adsl doet NAT en de kabelmodem dan?
<ward_> en je kan ipv always on ook PPPoe gebruiken om verbinding te maken wanneer de kabelmodem uitvalt
<ward_> maakt niet zoveel uit
<ward_> kabelmodem geen nat? lol
<ward_> routing tabel moet gewoon aangepast worden wanneer kabelmodem uitvalt, daar komt het op neer, als de opstelling verder correct is ingesteld
<viezerd> daar is de Metric optie voor in je route tabel. bv. primaire lijn Metric 10 , secundairee lijn metric 20
<viezerd> als primair wegvalt haal je de ene met metric 10 gewoon weg
<ward_> kan ook gewoon met route add/remove defualt gw foobar in een scriptje
<ward_> mss dat er ook een daemon bestaat hiervoor ofzo
<ward_> je kan es vragen in #dd-wrt of whatever firmware je van plan bent te gebruiken
<ward_> maar kan je ook makkelijk zelf maken als je wat kan scripten
<ward_> 3G usb modem moet natuurlijk wel ondersteund zijn enzo
<ward_> en die moet je kunnen bedienen op 1 of andere manier
<ward_> heb zo goed als geen ervaring met die dingen in linux maar daar zal ongetwijfeld iets voor bestaan
<ward_> en dan geen UPS vergeten
<ward_> dan heb je wel een betrouwbare verbinding als dat allemaal werkt en getest is lol
<ward_> 2 failovers
<mandje> ok. nou ik zie weer meer mogelijkheden.  routers met aansluiting voor usb 3g sticks zijn er wel zag ik. en dan wel 1 die atl. firmware kan draaien.
<OerHeks> xs4all heeft dat
<OerHeks> dan krijg je een 3g stick erbij, voor als de kabel uitvalt
<mandje> goed van ze.  dat begon met mobiel internet bij de adsl doen totdat de lijn opgeleverd is.
<OerHeks>  nou, zo goed is xs4all niet meer. de modem van mama word niet meer door hun ondersteund, dus ze gaat er weg. 6 jaar lid.
<mandje> ok.  het is dan ook KPN/xs4all
<ward_> mandje, je hebt gewoon een router nodig die een usb host poort heeft, maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat dan die usb stick automatisch werkt in dd-wrt of whatever je wil draaien
<ward_> kan je best even uitzoeken op voorhand
<angela_> hallo waneer verschijnt er een nieuwe kernel van ubuntu en hoe gaat die heten ?
<mandje> ward_:  ok tnx.
<tiempjuuh> De 3.0 is net verschenen :)
<tiempjuuh> angela_: Femke98 in vermomming?
<angela_> opwh ik dacht ik de nieuwstec alhad dus niet
<CasW> angela_: Bedoel je linux-kernel, onderliggende kernel van Ubuntu, of Ubuntu-versie?
<angela_> ubntuversie
<angela_> ubuntu verdie
<CasW> Da's Ubuntu 11.10, verschijnt over een paar weken
<CasW> 13 oktober, staat hier
<angela_> oke zal ik wel een upgrate krijgen dan tegen diec tijd
<tiempjuuh> de 13e https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<mandje> nee ik ben Femke98 in vermomming.
<tiempjuuh> echt?
<tiempjuuh> haha
<angela_> lukt mij niet in email bij ubuntu de emailadres van mijn provider te instaleren werkend om dat die speciale instellingen vereist die in hier niet bij staan
<ward_> zoals?
<angela_> poort nummer van uitgaande server 587 moet zijn en dat bij mijn provider cerivicatie is vereist kan ik ook niet vinden
<angela_> verifikatie
<ward_> welke provider?
<angela_> tele2
<ward_> gewoon pop.tele2.nl als inkomende server, smtp.tele2.nl als uitgaande, geen encryptie (kan misschien wel bij hun als je wil, geen idee)
<angela_> ik heb alles al geprobeert werkt niet
<angela_> gaat om de smtp server
<ward_> 587 idd
<ward_> lees ik net op de site van tele2
<angela_> ja
<ward_> dus wel encryptie
<ward_> cerivicatie = certificatie?
<angela_> daarnaast moet verrificatie aan gevinkt worden dat is vereist
<ward_> yep, als je daarstraks certificatie bedoelde dan moet je dat in dit geval aanvinken
<angela_> nee is verrificatie
<ward_> zal wel op ehtzelfde neerkomen gok ik :-p
<ward_> gewoon aanvinken en proberen zou ik zeggen
<angela_> oke
<ward_> als je geen fout krijgt ff mailtje naar jezelf sturen, als die aankomt werkt het normaal
<angela_> heb de orginele email verwijdert
<ward_> kan zijn dat je geen mail te zien krijgt, enkel mail die vanaf nu binnenkomt, en geen oude mail
<ward_> daarom dus best gewoon proberen mailtje naar jezelf te sturen
<ward_> gaat naar de server en komt terug dus dan is ineens uitgaand en inkomend getest
<angela_> ja
<angela_>  die email paket heb ik verwijdert hoe krijg ik die terug?
<ward_> evolution?
<angela_> om dat ik een andere  heb uit geprobeert
<angela_> clkauwsmail
<ward_> dat is die die je terug wil?
<angela_> ja
<angela_> evolutie mail heet die geloof ik
<ward_> ok, dus evolution is de client die je wil gebruiken...?
<ward_> sudo apt-get install evolution als ik eht goed herinner
<ward_> kan andere naam hebben kan nu niet checken
<angela_> mom
<ward_> of via synaptic als je dat kent
<ward_> of aptitude... komt lalemala op hetzelfde neer
<ward_> lol
<ward_> *allemaal
<angela_> hij staad gewqoon in het software pakket dinges
<ward_> lol
<angela_> ken het allemaal
<ward_> ok kies je favoriet..
<angela_> kan ook ja
<ward_> ik gebruik gewoon gmail, lekker simpel en handig
<ward_> zonder client, gewoon webbased
<angela_> kan ook ja
<angela_> heb ik net geinstaleerd
<ward_> gmail? lol
<angela_> klaar
<ward_> gmail is gewoon e-mail van google, geen programma
<angela_> weet ik
<ward_> ah ok dacht al
<angela_> heb ik al ingesteld
<ward_> nu gewoon evolution ff instellen
<ward_> met de instellingen die op de tele2 site staan
<angela_> zat ook in het software pkkaet dingens
<angela_> nee hoeft niet die heb ik wel inwindows 7 gedaan heb nui dual boot met windows7 rpo en ubunto lol
<andries_> Wie weet waar kan ik vinden hoeveel Ubuntu gebruikers er (ongeveer) in Nederland zijn?
<OerHeks> goede vraag
<OerHeks> je kan het zien aan de hoeveelheid downloads, ubuntu-nl leden kaart, maar al die getallen zijn niet zuiver ..
<andries_> Ik vind alleen wat cijfer van de Bit.nl die laat zien hoeveel downloads er zijn geweest. Maar dat is een tijd geleden.
<RawChid> Je had zoiets als "registered linux users", volgens mij ook voor Ubuntu.
<RawChid> Maar dat zegt nog steeds niet alles
<OerHeks> de meeste gebruikers melden zich niet aan ..
<RawChid> Ik denk dat bijv. Google het dichts in de buurt kan schatten
<andries_> Ik hoop dat er iemand bij ubuntu-nl het wel weet. Anders is dat de moeite waard om daar onderzoek naar te laten doen.
<andries_> De meest recente cijfers over downloads van http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  zouden al een indicatie kunnen zijn.
<andries_> Deze download server staat bij Bit.nl. Weet iemand een naam of contact persoon?
<RawChid> Misschien weet Thomas_de_Graaff de johanvd iets...
<RawChid> Maar het aantal downloads zegt mijns inziens niet zo heel erg veel. Ik download bijv. vaak via torrents, weet niet of die dan meegeteld worden
<OerHeks> enige betrouwbare info, zou uit security update getallen moeten komen.
<OerHeks> dan meet je wel gebruikers
<OerHeks> njam, dat zouden leuke getallen zijn, helaas kom je daar neit bij.
<RawChid> Wat wil je weten, aantal gebruikers of aantal computers
<OerHeks> de vraag was gebruikers.
<RawChid> Ik ben 1 gebruiker die 3-4 machines met Ubuntu gebruikt. Bij dual boot en vbox loopt het aantal nog hoger op ;)
<OerHeks> en dan 32 en 64 bit, ubuntu Kubuntu Xubuntu Ubuntu Server, of Edubuntu
<andries_> Klopt, maar er zijn ook meerdere gebruikers achter één ipnr. Het is in ieder geval een indicatie. Nu weet ik niets.
<OerHeks> als de laatste cijfers kloppen, dat ubuntu 30% van de linux gebruikers bediend, en dat linux 3% van pc gebruik is ..
<OerHeks> 100.000 ?
<andries_> Dat is wel erg grof. Het liefste zou ik de stats van nl.archive.ubuntu.com willen zien.
<andries_> Er is al eens een post geweest maar deze is uit 2008. https://weblog.bit.nl/2008/05/19/zoals-beloofd-ubuntu-statistieken/
<JanC> je kan de stats van bit.nl nog steeds bekijken
<andries_> Oh, weet jij waar?
<andries_> Ik kan de stats van bit.nl wel zien maar dat is alleen het verkeer/bandbreedte.
<JanC> hm, ik dacht dat er meer te zien was ook, maar duno
<OerHeks> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2Csuse%2Credhat%2Cfedora%2Cmandrake&ctab=1&geo=all&date=all
<OerHeks> zegt niet veel, maar is wel leuk :P
<andries_> Inderdaad is dit leuk. Kunnen we mee wegen.
<OerHeks> ik zie dat je regio nog op nl kan zetten ..
<andries_> Nog beter, maar de trend is hetzelfde.
<OerHeks> hoi hansw
<OerHeks> die weet misschien ook wel hoe je aan statistieken komt ..
<hansw> oi
<hansw> ff druk met restricted fixen voor maatje
<hansw> hij kan geen dvd's kijken
<CasW> install-css.sh
<CasW> Zoiets
<hansw> ah, ok
<OerHeks> ja, die heb je nodig :-)
<CasW> In /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4 heb ik er een staan
<lonki> weet iemand hoe je met een dongel het verbruik kunt terugzien? (vodafone dongel)
<lonki> lama
<RawChid> andries_: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/belangstelling-ubuntu-release-borrel/
<RawChid> ``Als dit direct na de release gebeurd kunnen ze ook iets vertellen over aantallen downloads, geografische spreiding,  etc. ''
<lonki> CasW, goed gelukt hoor, dank. Stond op een andere plek maar gevonden. Dvb-t werkt ook goed nu
<lonki> en zijn vodafone dongel
<CasW> Oké, dat is mooi om te horen!
<lonki> moest alleen even updaten naar 11.04 voor dvb-t
<Chat1829> hallo
<Chat9986> hee
<OerHeks> :-)
<Chat9986> dit is saai ben weg
<lonki> is helemaal niet saai. mits je weet wat je doet.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-28
<totimkopf1> ja hoor
<Muad_Dibber> Snicksie, ?
<Snicksie> hi Muad_Dibber :)
<Snicksie> das lang terug :p
<Muad_Dibber> ja, en niet hier, maarop the-west toch? :)
<Snicksie> klopt ;)
<Snicksie> ik zit sinds kort hier ook ;)
<Muad_Dibber> gezellig :)
<Muad_Dibber> hoe bevalt het in leuven?
<Snicksie> goed :)
<Snicksie> heel goed
<Snicksie> gisteren mijn eerste lessen weer gehad :p
<Muad_Dibber> aha :)
<Muad_Dibber> en hebben ze je daar aangestoken met het ubuntu virus? xD
<totimkopf1> ja hoor
<Snicksie> ik had ubuntu al veel langer hoor Muad_Dibber ;)
<Snicksie> gwn dat ik nu hier ook mijn tijd doorbreng :p
<Snicksie> das het verschil
<Muad_Dibber> ah okay :)
<Muad_Dibber> verspil je ook nog steeds je tijd op the-west dan?
<Wobbo> Ik vind het nog steeds bijzonder dat Ubuntu hun "Unity" zo geweldig vind. In Ubuntu 10.10 (later ook 11.04 en 11.10) heb ik het bekeken en vond het een goed idee voor notebooks, maar nu is het "de" vervanging voor de gehele Ubuntu. Bij 11.04 was er de mogelijkheid om de "Classic" de gebruiken, maar bij Ubuntu 11.10 is dat niet meer mogelijk en moet je met aardig wat installatie kennis hebben om de "Classic" weer te gebruiken. Kortom, Ubuntu
<Wobbo>  vinden dat Notebooks = Laptops = Computer, maar in mijn ogen is een Notebook != Laptop <= Computer.
<Snicksie> tja, ik heb een tof klein appeltje Wobbo, dan is dat wel serieus waar een voordeel moet ik toegeven :p
<Snicksie> maar inderdaad, ik kan me goed voorstellen dat als je toch een groot scherm hebt, je daar echt wel wat ruimte voor balken kan en wil missen ;)
<Snicksie> pf, mijn msn-accounts werken opeens niet :o
<Snicksie> network error... :(
<Snicksie> pff, gooi k mijn alsasettings terug en dan gaat men geluid keihard :o
<Snicksie> woops :p
<Snicksie> ore
<Snicksie> *zucht*
<Snicksie> muis staat telkens te gevoelig :(
<Wobbo> Het "Unity" is een zoek spel geworden. Als je iets wil op moet aanpassen in de gegevens is het echt een onvindbaar opdracht.
<Snicksie> misschien is het dan inderdaad handig dat ze die opties gewoon wat duidelijker maken (en meer aanpasbaar, want er is minder aanpasbaarheid tot nu toe dan voor de 'oude' layout)
<Wobbo> Voor mij staat een computer met 3 schermen, links staat een gewone laptop, rechts een notebook en achter mij een gewone computer. De enige die "Unity" een beetje past is de notebook... Als ik 11.10 installeer, dan worden er allemaal onnidige software geïnstalleerd die ik niets aan heb maar gewoon Ubuntu wil zoals ik al gewent aan ben (is sinds (5.10). Maar omdat ik nu een laptop met Nvidia ION 2 heb is het wel nodig om daar te gaan naar 11
<Wobbo> .10.
<Snicksie> das inderdaad jammer ja, Wobbo :)
<Snicksie> wat je nodig hebt voor je laptop kun je niet toevallig op debian vinden?
<Snicksie> en xubuntu/kubuntu/whatever heeft niet toevallig dat wat je bevalt?
<Wobbo> Ik bij een hoop mensen Ubuntu geïnstalleerd en ervoor uitgelegd hoe het werkt. Bijna iedereen kan dit! Maar nu willen deze mensen Ubuntu niet meer, voor een hoop was de overstap van Windows naar Ubuntu moeilijk maar nu is het een hell.
<Snicksie> tja, das natuurlijk altijd moeilijk he, zo'n overstap maken als je door anderen maar net voldoende overtuigd bent... dan zeg je 'oei, dat ziet er anders uit! ik wil terug mijn gewone OS!'
<Wobbo> Nee, KDE is geen gnome, xubuntu gaat al iets die kant op maar is ook geen gnome.
<Wobbo> OS GNOME ... Ubuntu k
<Wobbo> Ubuntu kunnen toch niet Gnome stoppen na al die jaren maar een eigen ding, volgens mij is hun deel niet volledig opensource...
<CasW> Jawel, toch? Unity is volgens mij gewoon volkomen opensource.
<Wobbo> Dat zou kunnen, ik dacht dat er nu een commercieel deel aan vast zit, zoals "Ubuntu Une".
<CasW> Niet noodzakelijk, je hoeft het niet gebruiken
<Wobbo> Dus, de basis van Ubuntu en hun opensourse is weg?
<Snicksie> zo zou ik het niet noemen denk ik ;)
<Snicksie> over het algemeen is het nog altijd opensource
<Snicksie> maar toevallig is ubuntu one een extra dienst die ze aanbieden
<Snicksie> die vergelijkbaar met dropbox tot beperkte ruimte gratis is
<rulus> ubuntu one client is vziw ook open source
<Snicksie> geen idee, kan goed zijn ;)
<Snicksie> als je die kan herprogrammeren todat je met meerdere accounts kan werken :D
<Snicksie> dan heb je oneindig ruimte
<Snicksie> maar niet bepaald legaal
<MonkeyDust> Linux Mint lijkt wat meer op windoze, qua uitzicht
<Wobbo> Maar wel een beetje fals. Die bieten iets aan, gratis, staat in heel Ubuntu tijdelijk zichtbaar. Vervolgens moet je een e-mail en gegevens geven. Uiteindelijk wordt er verteld dat je voor xx euro / xx dollar meer mb's kan gebruiken. Daarnaast bieden zij ook voor euro/dollar de mogelijkheid om mp3 op je mobiel te gebruiken... etc... Natuurlijk is het eerste stukje gratis...
<MonkeyDust> ik gebruik dat, niet zozeer om die reden, maar gewoon omdat ik niet van unity hou en daar verder niet over wil zeuren
<Wobbo> Tja, ik ben goed in zeuren, leuke hobby... :D
<Wobbo> Maar het is niet onnodig. Als niemand opmerkingen maakt verandert er ook niets.
<MonkeyDust> op de site van ubuntu kun of kon je je mening over unity geven en ook in het ludieke full circle magazine kon dat
<Wobbo> Ik hou van directe reactie in IRC. Ik ging er eigenlijk van uit dat de meeste mensen hier ook liever Ubu classic gnome 3 gebruiken.
<MonkeyDust> http://www.junauza.com/2011/06/linux-mint-11-vs-ubuntu-1104.html
<MonkeyDust> ach, de GUI van win 8 gaat zo nieuw zijn, dat menschen er ook aan gaan moeten wennen
<Snicksie> tja :p
<MonkeyDust> FCM 49, page 27
<totimkopf1> jawel hoor
<RobinJ_> yelp?
<RobinJ_> ik zit vast in de installatie van de daily build van vandaag
<RobinJ_> bij het schermpje waar je je toetsenbordindeling moet kiezen, de rechste kolom verandert niet mee en de vorige en volgende knop is uitgeschakeld >.<
<RobinJ_> dus ik kan niet verder of terug en ik  wit vast op de verkeerde toetsenbordindeling xd
<RobinJ_> wat opzich niet al te handig typt
<RobinJ_> er gebeurt niks als ik op volgend of vorige klik, als ik op enter druk zie ik de volgende knop wel ingedrukt worden maar er gebeurt niets
<ward_> is er een soort off-topic IT gerelateerd NL kanaal?
<ujjain> Ik word echt schijtziek van Ubuntu
<ujjain> ward_: dat is #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<ward_> ah cool :)
<ward_> ik wil geen flamewar ontketenen maar ik ben er ook al laaaang niet meer blij mee
<ward_> kies nu meestal voor debian of mint
<ujjain> dingen gaan niet zoals gewenst? :P
<ward_> gewoon teveel domme beslissingen
<ward_> laatste bijvoorbeeld standaard unity rommel
<ward_> (geen prob om gnome2 te starten natuurlijk)
<ujjain> Ja, Unity vind ik ook niet zo, in mijn geval 1) Dual Screen via opensource driver werkt niet, via propritetary driver werkt ook niet lekker, hacks nodig voor Unity op goeei scherm 2) Ubuntu sluit niet meer af, 3) Ubuntu logt me steeds binnen 10min uit.
<ward_> unity is gewoon meer voor tablet's en consoorten imho
<ward_> trekt op niks voor een desktop
<ujjain> Ja, ik vind dat GNOME-3/Win8/Unity ook echt bs
<ward_> gnome3 nooit getest
<ujjain> heb je als power-user echt 3x niets aan
<ward_> gome2 is men favoriet, maar kde was ook niet slecht
<ward_> ben gnome gebruiker omdat het zo gegroeit is
<ward_> gebruik wel KDE progs zoals k3b bijvoorbeeld
<ujjain> Ja, ik denk dat ik ook maar eens andere distro ga proberen,
<ward_> debian of mint kan ik aanraden (en gebruiken apt)
<OerHeks> mint gaat wel anders om met apt
<ward_> zou kunnen
<ward_> heb mint nog maar net eerste keer geinstalleerd, tot un toe werkte alles hetzelrde als debian en ubuntu
<ujjain> ze hebben eigen-style KDE?
<RobinJ_> als je zegt dat unity een tablet interface is... wat is deze rommel dan? :p http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Windows_8_Developer_Preview_Start_Screen.png
<ujjain> Ja, gatverdamme :p
<RobinJ_> xd
<ward_> RobinJ_, een telefoon-OS? lol
<ward_> zo ziet het er ongeveer uit
<OerHeks> RobinJ, ik las je post in #Ubuntu, waarom heb je bij je bugreport niet je type videokaart vermeld ?
<ward_> S T A R T in koeienletters lol
<OerHeks> dat zou misschien een hoop verklaren ..
<RobinJ_> OerHeks: heb ik dat niet gedaan? lol vergeten dan
<RobinJ_> je hebt nog gelijk ook xd
<RobinJ_> how  wacht
<RobinJ_> het staat dr wel in hoor ;p
<RobinJ_> "I'm just using Unity 2D, as my graphic card (NVidia Quadro NVS 110M) has been blacklisted for the normal Unity."
<RobinJ_> het schijt al wel ietsje beter te zijn iig of zou dat toeval zijn?
<RobinJ_> temp1:        +89.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +110.0°C)
<RobinJ_> maar zit hier nog steeds vast in de installatie xd
<RobinJ_> gotver. ik kan niet aan mn muziek want ubiquity zorgt ervoor dat ik mn data partitie niet aan kan koppelen -.-
<RobinJ_> ik heb er weinig verstand van, is de eerste keer dat ik het effectief in de gaten houdt, maar is het normaal dat er nog zoveel grote  bugs in ubuntu zitten 2 weken voor de release?
<RobinJ_> en is er echt geen andere manier dan buggy ubiquity te killen?
<OerHeks> je kan de alternate cd proberen, textinstall
<ward_> 89? :s
<ward_> 89graden is behoorlijk heet
<ward_> als mijn C2D rond die temperatuur komt throttled hij terug om niet nog heter te worden voor zover ik weet
<RobinJ_> temp1:        +90.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +110.0°C)
<RobinJ_> ward_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/858916?comments=all
<RobinJ_> ward_: hij draait al op laagste cpu clock
<RobinJ_> temp1:       +100.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +110.0°C)
<ward_> RobinJ_, wat bij mij hielp om men ouder c2d koeler te houden was een extra fan, die gewoon vanop een kleine afstand gericht was op de eigenlijk CPU koeler
<ward_> een stock intel koelertje in mijn geval
<ward_> ding werd een dikke tien graden koeler
<RobinJ_> ... tis een laptop :p
<ward_> dan kan je hetzelfde toepassen maar richten op de intake van de laptop
<ward_> bestaan kant en klare plankjes voor
<ward_> maar spuit hem eens uit met zo'n busje perslucht (wel de fan tegenhouden anders genereerd die gelijkstroom)
<ujjain> Fedora en Mint, booten die live cd?
<RobinJ_> ward_: of een compressor?
<ward_> RobinJ_, ja maar dat hebben de meeste mensen niet :-p
<RobinJ_> ik wel xd
<ward_> je hebt ook perslucht busjes in supermartken, werkt ook wel vrij goed naar het schijnt
<ward_> RobinJ_, let wel op dat je niet een hoop olie meespuit
<RobinJ_> ik heb nog een stuk of 20 fannetjes liggen hier van oude computers.... alleen tis nou niet echt alsof je een laptop zo even openschroeft en het er eender waar in dumpt
<OerHeks> RobinJ, gebruikt die Quadro normaal de 177 driver ?
<ward_> sommige ocmpressors spuiten heel wat olie als de "eerste lucht" eruit komt
<ward_> RobinJ_, ik beodl extern
<ward_> een fan die gericht is op waar de laptop lucht naar binnen neemt
<RobinJ_> OerHeks: bij voorkeur gewoon de nouveau driver want de current doet lastig en de 172 is buggy en maakt mn systeem erg traag
<ward_> maar uitspuiten kan ENORM veel afdoen
<RobinJ_> maar zonder closed-source driver weigerrd minecraft te starten
<RobinJ_> uitspuiten heb ik wat schrik dat ik iets  kapot blaas ofzo xd
<RobinJ_> maar ehm... ik heb nog die fannetjes liggen... alleen... hoe ga ik die stroom geven? xD
<RobinJ_> in de 230 volt lijkt me geen goed plan
<OerHeks> en je test is op usb, heb je al eens geprobeert te installeren ?
<ward_> 12V adapter die sterk genoeg is bijvoorbeeld
<OerHeks> fan problemen lijken me dan wel op te lossen ..
<ward_> maar je kan zo ook van die "plankjes" kopen in de winkel
<ward_> indien je niet graag knutseld
<RobinJ_> OerHeks: ben ik nu aan het doen, alleen zat ik net vast op het venstertje waar je de toetsenbordindeling kiest
<RobinJ_> plankjes??
<ward_> moment ik zoek een screenshot :)
<RobinJ_> nou ik knutsel wel graag heb alleen schrik dat ik mn laptop ermee kapot doe
<RobinJ_> zou niet de eerste keer zijn dat ik een computer rooster
<ward_> http://www.koopjeshal.be/images/laptopkoeler%20grijs%20FD-708p.jpg
<ward_> http://www.koopjeshal.be/images/laptopkoeler%20LC-TL714.jpg
<RobinJ_> hoeveel kosten die dingen?
<OerHeks> als een laptop zo'n koeler nodig heeft, is het een designfout
<ward_> je hebt van deze dingen die stroom van USB nemen en ook met externe adapter
<RobinJ_> OerHeks: een designfout in ubuntu ja
<RobinJ_> ubuntu springt niet echt zuinig om met mn hardware
<ward_> OerHeks, yep maar jammer genoeg is het nu eenmaal zo :(
<ward_> RobinJ_, zelfs op 100% load zou het ding niet zo heet mogen worden
<ward_> in pronciepe en idealiter
<RobinJ_> nou dat wortd het ook niet in windows :p
<ward_> dan best afwachten zou ik zeggen
<RobinJ_> daar draait die op een 40°C idle, in natty 70°C, in oneiric 100°C
<ward_> tot installatie af is en dan kijken hoe heet hij wordt
<ward_> ah dacht dat je nog aant installeren was
<RobinJ_> maar ward_ hoeveel kost zo'n dingetje?
<ward_> 30-40-50eur denk ik
<RobinJ_> ja is ook nog aan het installeren, net uibiquity moeten killen
<RobinJ_> best veel voor 3 fannetjes aan een kabel :p
<ward_> als je het zelf maakt en een adapter gebruikt om de fan(s) van stroom te voorzien heb je geen risico op laptop stukmaken trouwens
<ward_> hoostends de fans en deadapter
<RobinJ_> adapter? kan je daarvoor bijvoorbeeld de stroomadapter van een oude mobiele telefoon gebruiken? :p
<ward_> die zal doorgaans geen 12V zijn :-p EN niet gneog kunnen leveren
<ward_> een PC fan neemt normaal 12V
<RobinJ_> doh xd
<ward_> en er staat op hoeveel ze verbruikt
<RobinJ_> moment ik ga ff een fannetje zoeken
<ward_> de adapter moet minstends dat kunnen leveren, meer is ook goed
<ward_> maar das mss beter voor in -offtopic :-p
<ward_> of ##hardware of ##electronics als je wat engels kan
<RobinJ_> xd
<RobinJ_> nou ik heb een 12 Volt adapter van een oude router gevonden en een fannetje dat niet aan een voeding vast zat van 12 Volt, en nu? xD
<RobinJ_> ward_: op het fannetje staat 0.45A, op de adapter staat 800mA
<RobinJ_> een probleem?
<ward_> 0.45A = 450mA logischerwijs, MAAR adpter moet natuurlijk wel 12V zijn
<RobinJ_> Input: 230V~50Hz 0.09A
<RobinJ_> Output: 12V_800mA 9.6VA
<RobinJ_> das de adapter
<RobinJ_> zit *** ubiquity nou weer vast.... -.-
<ward_> yep, 800mA is meer dan 450mA, dus de adapter kan meer leveren dan nodig is, meer dan sterk genoeg dus (voor enkel die fan bedoel ik dan)
<ward_> maar ik denk dat dit behoorlijk offtopic is hier
<ward_> kom anders ff naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<erik1984> Als ie bij mij zo warm zou draaien dan zou ik voorlopig die beta niet gebruiken.
<RobinJ_> maakt dat uit? er is niemand xD
<RobinJ_> ok :p
<ward_> ja wat erik1984 zegt
<ward_> als de oude versie het prob niet heeft zou ik ook gewoon die versie blijven gebruiken
<RobinJ_> erik1984: aangezien niemand op launchpad de moeite doet het te fixen wil ik het net installeren om te zien of ik het mss kan fixen
<RobinJ_> IEK
<RobinJ_> ik heb nog een stuk of 20 fanntjes
<RobinJ_> gvd foute clipboard
<RobinJ_> temp1:       +111.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +110.0°C)
<ward_> :-o
<trijntje> wegwezen zou ik zeggen
<ward_> is je CPU nu 111graden?!?!
<RobinJ_> gpu
<ward_> ik zou het afzetten :-O
<ward_> de laptop
 * RobinJ_ zet laptop op zn knieen naar het raaml toe gericht
<RobinJ_> kan niet fucking ubiquity hangt weer
<ward_> 111 is echt obseen hoog
<erik1984> RobinJ_: dat is heel nobel maar als je je laptop er zowat mee kookt... :P
<ward_> knop inhoude gaat altijd (maar dan sluit je natuurlijk wel niet af zoals het hoort dan daar kan hij wel moeilijk over gaan doen wanneer je opnieuw start)
<ward_> maar alles is beter dan een opgefikte videokaart!
<RobinJ_> urk
<RobinJ_> ok doei xd
<ward_> lol tot zo
<RobinJ_> blijft stijgen!!
<ward_> ja dus tijd om vooruit te maken! lol
<ward_> indien knop inhouden niet werkt kan je als laatste oplossing in het allerslechtste geval de stroom uitpluggen en de batterij loskoppelen
<trijntje> ik haal maar 42 op mn cpu hier, ik zal zo wel eens onder oneiric kijken
<ward_> vanaf 90 graden begin ik persoonlijk al wat nerveus te worden lol
<trijntje> je hoort wel meer dat de linux kernel problemen met powermanagement heeft
<ward_> trijntje, het was zijn GPU
<ward_> erik1984, koken is zelfs een understatement in dit geval :-D
<ward_> daar is hij al lang voorbij
<ward_> stevige kaart wel als die echt zo heet was...
<trijntje> mijn gpu heeft geen sensor, of linux herkent em niet
<RobinJ> waar denken de devs dat ze mee bezig zijn... -.-
<trijntje> nu ben ik bang om oneiric te testen ;)
<erik1984> Mijn nvidia wordt ook behoorlijk heet maar hoger dan hoog in de 70 heb ik nog niet gehad. Nu met redelijk weinig belasting is ie 60 en dat is heet zat.
<RobinJ> ik ben niet meer bang om ubuntu cd's weg te gooien
<RobinJ> is 70°C al zo hoog?
<ward_> RobinJ, kan net zo goed zijn dat de foet niet bij ubuntu ligt
<trijntje> hebben die dingen geen hardware switch die ze uitzet als ze te heet worden?
<ward_> maar iets met linux in het algemeen is
<RobinJ> dan is natty al alarmerend want daar is dat de idle temp
<RobinJ> ward_: windows heeft geen probleem
<ward_> RobinJ, ofwel is de temperatuur gewoon incorrect uitgelezen
<ward_> 111 is bijna onvoorstelbaar naar mijn mening
<RobinJ> ... als ik ff voelde aan de onderkant van mn laptop zou ik zo zeggen dat die correct was
<erik1984> Ik heb het wel over een desktop, die zijn wat makkelijker te koelen,
<RobinJ> en het feit dat ik een waarschuwing kreeg van de bios tijdens het booten
<ward_> als bios het zegt kan je vrij zeker zijn dat het correct is
<RobinJ> <trijntje> [14:24:58] je hoort wel meer dat de linux kernel problemen met powermanagement heeft [14:24:58] << en waarom krijgt dat dan niet de hoogste prioriteit om te fixen? dat is iets wat ik niet snap! dingen als traag opstarten en snellere file access lossen ze direct op, maar iets als dit blijft jaren liggen!
<OerHeks> die quadro is uit 2006, te oud voor gnome3 ?
<RobinJ> dan is gnome3 debiel
<OerHeks> trouwens, voor hulp met oneiric 11.10 zul je toch in #Ubuntu+1 moeten zijn.
<RobinJ> i know maar niemand doet echt de moeite dara om te antwoorden
<OerHeks> nee, er is een grens van ondersteunde hardware.
<RobinJ> quadro is een topreeks, simple as that. en aangezien ze zo graag willen beweren dat "ubuntu op bijna alles draait" mogen ze het eens gaan waarmaken onderhand
<OerHeks> heb je noapic / nomodeset geprobeerd, het is een nvidia tenslotte ?
<RobinJ> ehwat?
<erik1984> Dat is een bootoptie, ik heb die ook nodig om uberhaupt beeld te krijgen bij de LiveCD (Nvidia ja)
<OerHeks> zie How to enable kernel options on the livecd (before install) .
<OerHeks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<OerHeks> met F6 ofzo , die kan boot gedoe verbeteren, maar kan ook met je temp/fan te maken hebben
<Sietse|MMS> ward?
<ward_> Sietse|MMS, ?
<Sietse|MMS> Gieke?
<Sietse|MMS> Zegt dat jou iets? :p
<ward_> nope sorry
<Sietse|MMS> Hm, ok :P
<Snicksie> lol Sietse|MMS :)
<Sietse|MMS> :p
<trijntje> RobinJ: tja, waarschijnlijk zijn 'ze' expert in file access, en niet in aansturing van videokaarten ;)
<trijntje> maar het is wel raar, is de status van die bug niet high of critical?
<RobinJ> undecided
<RobinJ> niemand heef ter naar gekeken
<ward_> so?
<ward_> het is niet alsof ze betaald worden
<OerHeks> heb je nomodeset al geprobeert ?
<ward_> voeg allessinds info toe aan de bug
<ward_> hoe meer mensen er last van hebben hoe meer kans dat iemand het oplost
<viezerd> who needs videocards
<lonki> re
<OerHeks> :-)
<lonki> OerHeks, jij bent weg van g+ ?
<OerHeks> ja, al maanden
<OerHeks> G+ hyves facebook, teveel achterdeurtjes aan elkaar gekoppelt
<hans__> hmmm
<OerHeks> het schijnt nu wel makkelijker te zijn om stompzinnig lange berichten te wissen, en weg te laten blijven.
<hans__> nou, ik erger mij vooral eraan dat 90% van de postings alleen maar over g+ zelf gaan
<hans__> en de meest wild vreemde mensen die me volgens
<OerHeks> ja, timeline vervuilerts
<OerHeks> en plots word je foto van nu gekoppelt aan een reactie, ooit ergens in het verre verleden naar iemand
<OerHeks> spotify en facebook, daar zitten ook rare deurtjes achter. zet je ze uit, dan staan ze bij volgende start weer open.
<hans__> even wat anders, kun je bij de installatie van 11.10 straks ook kiezen om gelijk unity te droppen? al tijdens de install dus?
<OerHeks> nee, die optie niet tegengekomen
<hans__> hmm, bummer
<OerHeks> dan zul je de alternate cd moeten gebruiken
<hans__> en dat media ubuntu geval?
<OerHeks> ubuntu studio ?
<OerHeks> of bedoel je restricted extra's ?
<OerHeks> je kan gelijk met installatie voor een fluendo pack kiezen geloof ik. ik heb dat niet gedaan, achteraf restricted geinstalleerd
<hans__> nee, de studio ja
<OerHeks> oei studio weet ik niet hoe het zit, ik heb ook gezocht naar de RT kernel ...
<hans__> zoon heeft een 7.1 geluidskaart, lijkt niet te lukken onder debian
<hans__> en unity liet bij hem de hele boel vastlopen.
<OerHeks> jack zou veel kunnen oplossen, of nieuwste alsa
<hans__> niet als hij die niet kan installeren omdat unity zijn machine helemaal laat hangen
<OerHeks> nvidia ?
<hans__> nou, weet ik niet zeker, is al even geleden
<hans__> dacht het wel
<OerHeks> nomodeset kan helpen ..
<hans__> eerste keer is unity te zien, daarna start hij weer op en hangt echt alles tijdens het booten
<MonkeyDust> oplossing: unity niet gebruiken
<hans__> MonkeyDust, dan moet ik dat dus tijdens de installatie kunnen aangeven
<OerHeks> dan zul je de alternate moeten kiezen, en een lichte box moeten gebruiken.
<OerHeks> op gnome3
<MonkeyDust> of iets anders installeren, of bij het inloggen voor Classic kiezen
<OerHeks> dat is niet meer in 11.10
<MonkeyDust> ah
<MonkeyDust> nu, ik heb Mint, want ik hou niet van Unity
<hans__> MonkeyDust, inloggen lukt maar eenmalig ook, daarna ging het mis, 11.04 dus
<hans__> ik zal wel eens kijken
<OerHeks> ik hoop geen power issues ..
<hans__> mint zou op zich nog een idee zijn
<hans__> maar ik krijg er niet echt een goed gevoel bij, onbewust wellicht
<OerHeks> maar een 7,1 .. die heeft in de bios vaak een meerkeuze stand ? ac'97 of zoiets ?
<OerHeks> ik zou dan eens studio proberen, met jack..
<MonkeyDust> Mint is de meest 'volledige' distro
<hans__> OerHeks, werkte default in 10.04
<hans__> ik zal eens koekeloeren
<MonkeyDust> koekeloerepoezewoefke
<hans__> MonkeyDust, wellicht, maar het gaat maar om een paar dingen
<hans__> en ik heb mensen mint heftig zien verneuken
<MonkeyDust> wat doen ze er dan mee?
<hans__> mensen zitten ineens niet meer in de soundgroep enzo
<hans__> ok, iemand hier gmail via imap in evolution?
<hans__> als dat zo is probeer dan even het volgende
<hans__> sluit evolution, open een pagina in een browser en zoek een e-mail adres, klik er op
<hans__> zien jullie dan een fout cert voor imap.google.com?
<Chat7701> hoi
<OerHeks> ik snap hem niet, ik krijg geen link naar imap
<hans__> OerHeks, bij recieving email heb ik voor de server imap.gmail.com staan
<hans__> en mijn user name
<OerHeks> ja, imap instellen weet ik
<hans__> onder de prefs dus
<hans__> met ssl encryption
<OerHeks> maar zoeken op mijn of andere mail adres, wat bedoel je dan precies, in de adresbalk neem ik aan ?
<ubuntutest> hoe kan ik thunderbrid 7 nl installeren
<OerHeks> thunderbird zul je op moeten wachtten.
<OerHeks> er is nog geen ppa
<ubuntutest> hoe lang denk j
<OerHeks> en firefox7
<hans__> OerHeks, als evolution niet draait en je klikt op een webpagina een email adres aan dat open je een nieuw te schrijven mailtje, dan krijg ik de error
<ubuntutest> hoe lang oerh
<OerHeks> ah mailto:oerheks@
<OerHeks> de service blijft niet actief ?
<OerHeks> geen idee ubuntutest
<hans__> OerHeks, blijkbaar
<OerHeks> uren, morgen, overmorgen ..
<hans__> maar idd, of elk ander adres
<OerHeks> ook naar je eigen provider ?
<OerHeks> of alleen gmail ?
<hans__> maakt niet uit
<hans__> was buiten gmail.com mx dat adres
<OerHeks> nee hier geen problemen, maar ik zit nu op KDE
<ubuntutest> hoe lang wachten op thunderbrid 7
<OerHeks> geen idee ubuntutest
<ubuntutest> wat oerheks
<OerHeks> pardon ?
<hans__> short term mem probleem ubuntutest? dat kun je fixen door memtest te starten, wel met ddr0 geheugen :-)
<ubuntutest> hoe lang wachten op thunderbird 7
<hans__> ubuntutest, volgens mij gaf OerHeks al aan dat hij geen idee had
<ubuntutest> ok
<hans__> maar dat kun je zelf teruglezen in je irc client
<ward_> te weinig cache :)
<hans__> ddr0 geheugen heeft ook geen cache :-)
<ward_> ik bedoelde gewoon ZIJN cache lol
<hans__> sorry, moet ik natuurlijk in offtopic posten :-)
<hans__> ward_, goh, had ik niet in de gaten
<ward_> idem al zal een grapje wel geen kwaad kunnen :)
<hans__> ach, gisteren ben ik nog prima geholpen hier
<ward_> vandaag niet?
<hans__> nee, eigenlijk niet
<hans__> :-)
<ward_> ah lees net over de evolution error
<ward_> mss kan je in de browser ook isntellen hoe hij mailto moet behandelen
<ward_> geen idee van
<ward_> gebruik altijd webmail persoonlijk
<hans__> ward_, vermoedelijk zit het probleem in dat je nog niet inlogt na het klikken op een mailto:.... dus heb je alleen een mx die je gebruikt maar nog geen username
<hans__> heb het nu diverse malen gezien
<hans__> reproduceerbaar hier dus
<ward_> geen idee lol snap niet wat je bedoeld
<ward_> (wat aan mij ligt)
<ward_> er is volgens mij ook #evolution trouwens (wel in het engels)
<hans__> ward, ik vermoed dat het een deeloplossing is
<hans__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/861847
<OerHeks> enige wat ik me kan bedenken, is dat je een ssl cert van iemand hebt geaccepteerd, die nu fout is. dit lijkt me niet de diginotar lek, wel ?
<OerHeks> google had daar ook certificaten
<hans__> OerHeks, sterker nog, er is totaal geen cert aanwezig van imap.gmail.com
<hans__> dus nee, dit is vermoedelijk gewoon een bug
<hans__> er heeft al iemand van google naar gekeken, die kan niets vinden
<OerHeks> man-in-the-middle, of man-in-the-kernel :P
<hans__> en ik heb the error in duitsland, dat is natuurlijk sowieso so falsh wie es sein kann
<hans__> :-)
<OerHeks> doe eens modem reset, en browsercache legen etc, gebeurt het dan nog ?
<hans__> ja
<hans__> browser cache gaat na afsluiten weg
<hans__> modem vorige week nog gereset, daarvoor had ik het ook
<ward_> krijg je een error over een cert ofzo?
<ward_> of waarom denkt OerHeks aan man in the middle? :s
<OerHeks> zit je nog op google+ ?
<ward_> of was dat een grap?
<OerHeks> er is nu een tool, die ssl cookies kan ontcijferen met 1 byte per 2 minuten, genaamd beast
<ward_> ah wist ik niet
<ward_> dus ssl cookies gewoon verwijderen is de boodschap?
<ward_> of is er een betere oplossing?
<OerHeks> sorry, 1 byte 2 seconds
<ward_> lol
<ward_> klein verschil :-p
<ward_> 1/120ste
<OerHeks> https://twitter.com/#!/OerHeks/status/115904082128011265
<ward_> 1/60ste :-p
 * ward_ is een beetje dom
<hans__> OerHeks, ja, is bekend
<hans__> OerHeks, dit is alleen als ik evolution niet heb draaien, zie bugreport
<hans__> vermoedelijk dus gewoon een bug
 * OerHeks maakt een senseo-lavazza voor hans
<hans__> hmm, vast wel lekker
<hans__> maar eerst nog 2 dagen vakantie
<hans__> en dan weekend
<OerHeks> wat naar voor je.
<hans__> ja he?
<hans__> http://hanswolters.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/p9281417.jpg <-- offtopic maar wel mooi imho
<OerHeks> ja prachtigjes :-D
<OerHeks> ik wou dat ik een geigerteller had :(
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-29
<wido__> andries: 19:43 < andries_> Deze download server staat bij Bit.nl. Weet iemand een naam of contact persoon?
<wido__> ik werk bij BIT en kan je mogelijk verder helpen
<Chat0633> hallo !
<MonkeyDust> hi!
<TheLastProject> Does anybody know where your e-mail goes if you press "archive"?
<TheLastProject> Oh, wacht, dit is de Nederlandse
<TheLastProject> Oeps
<TheLastProject> *Weet iemand waar Thunderbird je mail naartoe verplaats als je op archiveren klikt?
<TheLastProject> (Heb namelijk per ongeluk op "archiveren" gedrukt op een van die viagra mails in plaats van "junk" =/)
<TheLastProject> Oh, al gevonden
<Dhrookt> moarning:)
<MonkeyDust> TheLastProject: waar dan, ik zoek dit ook
<TheLastProject> Ik vond het terug in "alle berichten"
<TheLastProject> Oh wacht, dat is een andere Gmail map..
<TheLastProject> Dus moet nog ergens zijn >_>
<glennd> hi
<angela_> hallo hoe kan ik wat fout gegaan is tijdens configureren van brouwser en email en zo voort herstellen of repareren v?
<totimkopf1> v?
<angela_> alles eigenlijk
<angela_> ben mijn firefox brouwser kwijd enzovoort
<Gotiniens> heeft de 11.10 beta een vanilla gnome 3.2 aanboord?
<OerHeks> nog niet dacht ik ?
<Gotiniens> noujah, een beta van 3.2 dan :)
<misnix> 11.10 gaat toch geen gnome op de cd doen?
<OerHeks> jawel
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat er nu een freeze is, en geen grote veranderingen worden gedaan.
<OerHeks> dus die 3.2 komt wel ..
<trijntje> ik dacht dat ze gnome3 wel in de hebben voor oneiric toch?
<CasW> Ja, klopt
<TheLastProject> Ligt het aan mij of is het een trend voor Windows software om een Linux versie te krijgen? o,o
<ward_> geen idee
<ward_> welke software zoal?
<brilserver_> heren
<brilserver_> Van de week al wat tips gehad mbt ubuntu op me eee lappert. Maar ik wou nu even verder ermee gaan en vroeg mij af, wat is nou het beste voor een usb opstart stick
<brilserver_> ntfs of fat32
<OerHeks> usb stick kan alleen op fat16/32 werken om een iso op te zetten
<ward_> brilserver_, een persistent live installatie?
<ward_> of een echte installatie, op de stick?
<ward_> vermoed het eerstemaar je weet maar nooit
<brilserver_> hmz eerst live
<brilserver_> om even te testen en dan installeren
<OerHeks> je krijgt gewoon een foutmelding waar dat ook precies staat
<brilserver_> maar ik had hem ntfs gedaan dus wellicht ging het daar fout
<ward_> yep fat32 dan i guess
<brilserver_> nee ik kreeg bootmsg oid is missing
<ward_> ja maar dat ligt niet aan fat32
<brilserver_> hele drama soap, van de week al uitgelegd. maar ik ga hem even als fat testen
<OerHeks> grappig dat je er wel een iso op hebt gekregen
<ward_> aaah sorry was op OerHeks bedoeld merk ik nu pas :-=p
<brilserver_> ik gebruik toch programma om het erop te zetten
<brilserver_> ik zet geen hele iso erop toch
<ward_> welk programma?
<brilserver_> losse bestanden via die unibootin oid
<ward_> unetbootin?
<brilserver_> ja
<ward_> moet gewoon werken met fat32
<brilserver_> ja maar ik had gedaan met ntsf
<brilserver_> ntfs
<ward_> ja dan gewoon opnieuw doen met fat32
<brilserver_> dat ga ik nu even testen :)
<brilserver_> het begint nu een principe kwestie te worden, het zal werken gvd
<ward_> gaat gewoon werken :) tenzij je geen boot van USB hebt opstaan in de bios ofzo
<ward_> het zal idd gewoon werken met fat32 :-p
<Chat8621> :p
<OerHeks> Fat16 is awesome
<Chat8621> love you
<brilserver_> overval  in me wijk
<brilserver_> politie heli vet irritant boven me huis, overal agenten
<brilserver_> mooie show
 * ward_ geeft brilserver_ camera
<ward_> kan je mss nog beelden verkopen aan een zender / krant / ...
<ward_> indien er echt iets groots loos is
<brilserver_> mhaw, vaste prik hoor
<brilserver_> Amsterdm en overvallen, je wordt er moe van
<ward_> verhuizen is altijd een optie
<brilserver_> ben ik mee bezig :)
<totimkopf1> ik benodig een sigaret :(
<brilserver_> Politie naar Oostzanerdijk in Amsterdam
<brilserver_> Prio: 1 Overval Oostzanerdijk 92 1035RG AMSTERDAM
<brilserver_> woning overval, die zie je toch minder.
<E3D3> Grub neemt me in de boot. LMDE + Mint + Debian = oke maar SuperOS erbij installeren vernagelde m'n Grub. Er zit niets anders op dan grub-specialist te worden :-( Ik wordt er flauw maar ben blij dat ik net de Nederlandstalige Ubuntu-uitleg ontdekte hiero.
<OerHeks> mooi, de engelse is misschien nog beter E3D3
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<E3D3> Ik probeer wellicht teveel talen te leren en wordt soms dislectisch van buitenlands zodat ik even uit kan rusten bij ABN (alg beschaafd Nijmeegs). :-)
<OerHeks> SuperOS, dat is die PPA bovenop ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/super_os
<E3D3> Ik heb geen verstand van PPA maar weet wel dat SuperOS een Ubuntu-afgeleide is.
<OerHeks> deze list > http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS_repository
<E3D3> Ja, dat is 'm denk ik.
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat die pakketten geldig blijven, als Oneiric 11.10 uitkomt met gnome3
<brilserver_> mijn oplossing heb ik, was inderdaad ntfs fat probleem
<brilserver_> eigenlijk te simpel
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<ward_> staat ergens op de unetbootin website in de docs ofzo als ik me niet vergis
<E3D3> brilserver_: Ken je Multisystem ? Hiermee kun je een hele hoop distro' s op een USB zetten. Ik heb hiermee 'n USB-harddisc gemaakt met ongeveer 200 OS's erop.
<brilserver_> Nee, maar op dat niveau ben ik nog niet hoor. Ben vrij windows georienteerd. Mijn servers draaien allemaal centos maar beheer ik niet zelf, en dacht paar maanden geleden, ik ga me download server op unbuntu zetten, draait nu al paar maanden goed dus eens verder kloten.
<E3D3> Hij is er ook voor Windows dacht ik. En voor Multisystem heb je geen nivo nodig. Ik ben echt een noob maar vind soms de perfecte prog's. :-)
<E3D3> Ik ken de windows-versie niet maar als je ooit zin hebt: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<MonkeyDust> ik gebruik ook multisystem
<E3D3> Wat vind je ervan ?
<E3D3> Moeilijk / handig / onbegrijpelijk ?
<ward_> E3D3, cool das handig om te weten als ik nog eens een oude HD over heb
<ward_> 80GB ofzo passen er al veel op
<brilserver_> mijn eee laptop gaat nu van windows xp naar xubuntu over
<brilserver_> stuk sneller en kleiner
<ward_> nu nog wel kleiner ja :-p
<brilserver_> het lappie heb maar 4 g
<brilserver_> xubuntu neemt toch geen 4 gb in neem ik aan
<E3D3> Cool. Ik mag Ubuntu niet afvallen maar ken je Slitaz. Ik geniet al jaren van zijn snelheid maar ik installeer deze niet, alleen als live showcase of snel werkje bij een crash.
<ward_> neuh maar ik neem aan dat je nog wat software zal installeren enzo
<ward_> in de loop der tijd
<addk> Afgelopen vrijdag en zaterdag geprobeerd met hulp in dit kanaal om ubuntu 10.04 te installeren op mijn laptop HP compaq nx9030 wat niet gelukt is. Een nieuw RAM kaartje van 512 MB erin gezet en Ubuntu alternate geinstalleerd vanaf CD maar bij het booten scherm weer op zwart.
<addk> Vlak voor het op zwart gaan verscheen dit http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/img4251o.jpg/
<ward_> addk, bij het booten van de CD of bij het booten na de installatie?
<addk> Bij het booten na installatie.
<ward_> waarop heb je geinstalleerd? :s
<ward_> gewoon harde schijf?
<OerHeks> heb je bij installatie, een beveiligde crypted home gekozen ?
<addk> Ja gewoon op mijn 40 GB harde schijf
<ward_> encrypted swap partitie zegt google
<ward_> "By the way, a quick fix is to use an unencrypted swap by deleting the entry in /etc/crypttab and adding an entry in /etc/fstab."
<ward_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1365261
<addk> Ja ik heb wel iets met beveiligen gekozen maar of dat precies cryted home heette weet ik niet meer (ik heb nederlands als installatie taal)
<ward_> addk, is het belangrijk dat alles geencrypteerd is?
<ward_> of maakt het niet uit?
<ward_> alle swap dan lol
<addk> maakt niet uit voor mij
<addk> verder liep memtest weer vast zie http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/img4247d.jpg/
<ward_> dan kan je die oplossing proberen die ik quote, in het nederlands komt dat neer op "een snelle oplossing bestaat eruit om in /etc/crypttab de entry te verwijderen, en daarna een entry toe te voegen in /etc/fstab"
<ward_> is dit je eerste installatie of heb je al een beetje ervaring met linux?
<addk> dit is me derde installatie. Een op een nieuwe laptop (okt 2010) en één op mijn desktop PC (dual boot). Veel ervaring heb ik nog niet ben via CasW op dit kanaal geattendeerd.
<ward_> ah ok
<ward_> in /etc/fstab staan gewoon je partities, zoals je misschien al wist
<ward_> (fstab = FileSystem Tab)
<ward_> ik heb nooit encryptie gebruikt zelf, maar volgens google is /etc/crypttab een beetje hetzelfde, maar dan met encryptie
<OerHeks> hmm nee, ik zat aan LUKS te denken, dat zit op de alternate cd
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/53242/check-if-partition-is-encrypted/53244#53244
<OerHeks> antwoord 2
<ward_> recovery console zou moeten werken volgens wat ik lees
<OerHeks> je hebt niet alleen home, maar gehele disk encrypted daarmee
<OerHeks> ik kwam daarop via http://askubuntu.com/questions/56843/could-not-mount-dev-mapper-cryptswap1
<ward_> van daaruit kan je met een CLI texteditor de nodige aanpassingen doen (nano, vi, ...)
<ward_> uit de link van OerHeks: "In your /etc/fstab file, the /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 entry is there, which is why Ubuntu tries to mount it on boot. If you don't use encrypted partitions, that line shouldn't be there."
<ward_> uit /etc/fstab halen zou dus ook moeten werken, en dan zou je gewoon encryptie moeten hebben
<OerHeks> ja, dat is de vraag, is dat zo, of is alles encrypted ? want encrypted swap ken ik niet van home encryptie ..
<ward_> "	
<ward_> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is your encrypted swap, "
<OerHeks> ja
<ward_> de swap partitie is encrypted en heeft een prob
<ward_> de rest boeit niet
<ward_> als er een prob is met de rest dan krijgt hij daar straks wel een error over :-p
<OerHeks> ja, ik denk dat hij normaal door zou moeten booten ..
<OerHeks> timing probleempje,..
<ward_> gewoon ff /etc/fstab checken
<ward_> indien /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 daarin voorkomt, eruit halen, vingers kruisen en rebooten
<ward_> addk, laat je ons wel weten of en hoe het is gelukt?
<addk> De HP laptop toont een zwart scher                                                                                                                                                                                             Ik heb
<addk> Posten ging niet OK. De HP latop toont een zwart scherm en is vastgelopen. Hoe kan ik jullie instructies opvolgen...
<addk> Er is iets wat niet klopt op die laptop iets hardware matig hoewel windows XP er goed op werkte.
<ward_> addk, je kan in grub voor recovery mode kiezen
<ward_> dan krijg je een shell
<ward_> neem eerst heel die pagina eens door die OerHeks linkte (als je engels kan)
<addk> engels is geen probleem
<ward_> nice, dan kan je best die pagina even goed doorlezen
<ward_> heb hem zelf niet gans gelezen
<ward_> voor de bestanden aan te passen kan je nano gebruiken (of een andere CLI tekst editor)
<addk> sorry maar hoe kom ik in grub, moet ik het opstart proces onderbreken of via de installatie CD?
<ward_> gewoon opstarten?
<ward_> grub is het boot menu
<ward_> grub2 eigenlijk
<addk> Ik zet de laptop aan het booten begint... het Ubuntu logo verschijnt met de rode puntjes... vervolgens verschijnt http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/img4251o.jpg/.... en dan gaat mijn scherm helemaal op zwart... en ik kom daar niet meer uit.
<OerHeks> ik zou herinstalleren zonder encryptie
<addk> OK ik ga opnieuw installeren
<addk> alleen dit gaat nog wel eventjes duren. Iik weet niet of jullie hier nog lang zijn
<addk> Op de memtest is nog wel de chipset te zien http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/img4247d.jpg/ Is die OK?
<OerHeks> geen rode getallen, dus lijkt me in orde :-)
<OerHeks> die cas timing gebeurt automatisch.
<addk> welke schijfindelingsmethode zal ik kiezen bij het installeren. benut de gehele schijf, of benut gehele schijf en gebruik LVM, of benut heel schijf en gebruik LVM met encryptie
<addk> Die laatste is wat oerheks waarschijnlijk bedoelde met encrypted home ?
<addk> Bij eerdere installatie gekozon voor de eerste optie: benut de hele schijf.
<addk> Bij "uw persoonlijke map versleutelen?"eerder gekozen voor ja, nu voor nee gekozen
<ward_> dan zal het nu wel opgelost zijn
<ward_> maar je had het ook manueel kunnen oplossen volgens mij
<ward_> zodat je evengoed encryptie had
<ward_> maar als je dat niet nodig hebt zou ik eht gewoon niet gebruiken :)
<addk> Waar zou encryptie handig voor zijn dan?
<OerHeks> voor geheimhouding. je kan de passwoord reset dan niet uitvoeren
<OerHeks> of je moet de sleutel naar jezelf gemaild hebben, zodat je een backup hebt
<hansw> en dan de mail alleen lokaal bewaren :-)
<hansw> of op een postit plakken natuurlijk
<ward_> of sleutel vanbuiten leren als je hardcore bent :D
<hansw> dat kan ook ja, maar als de fbi je dan oppakt ben je verloren
<OerHeks> wegschrijven naar /dev/null ?
<OerHeks> zoeken ze nooit ..
<hansw> :-)
<ward_> OerHeks, wedden dat je nog iemand zou kunnen vinden die onbekwaam genoeg is om daar te zoeken? :-p
<ward_> zou me niks verbazen
<OerHeks> als je ook daar je sleutel genereerd, niks aan het snotje.
<hansw> gewoon met een aparte sleutel erin gooien :-)
<OerHeks> ik wil verder klooien met jubikey
<addk> Herinstallatie voltooid. Maar naar booten echter weer zwart scherm dit keer zonder vooraf gegaan van de melding met /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<OerHeks> wat voor videokaart zit er in dat apparaat ?
<addk> Ben ik niet achtergekomen. Ik heb geprobeerd de laptop open te schroeven maar dat is me vreemd genoeg niet gelukt
<addk> Ik heb ook al een keer een installatie geprobeerd met nomodoset met hetzelfde resultaat
<ward_> addk, lspci in de recovery shell of in terminal als je van installatieCD hebt geboot
<addk> nogmaals hoe kom ik in de recovery shell
<ward_> nogmaals langs grub
<ward_> addk, http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_LRCPsLduPsA/TNAaCeDqviI/AAAAAAAAABI/0vYBnMt-BmA/s1600/grub.png
<ward_> check de tweede optie
<ward_> (recovery mode) erachter
<addk> Dit scherm zie ik dus niet
<addk> Ik heb geen andere besturingssystemen erop staan
<addk> Bij het installeren werd nog gevraagd of GRUB in het master boot record mocht worden opgeslagen, ik heb voor ja gekozen
<ward_> hmm, ik heb altidj multiboot gehad
<ward_> kan zijn dat grub ingesteld is om het menu niet te tonen
<addk> ja dat denk ik ook
<hansw> multiboot, erg lang geleden voor mij
<hansw> 10 jaar ofzo
<ward_> je kan met de livecd opstarten, dan langs een terminal de grub config bekijken en eventueel aanpassen
<ward_> hansw, er zijn dingen waarvoor ik windows niet kan missen helaas
<hansw> ward_, maakt ook niet uit, ik bedoelde het niet zo
<ward_> hansw, stelt ubuntu als je geen multiboot hebt grub in om geen menu te tonen?
<hansw> laatste keer voor mij was nog met lilo
<ward_> lol
<ward_> noiot gebruikt voo zover ik weet
<ward_> mss die ene keer dat ik redhat had getest
<ward_> kreeg niet eens mijn muis werkend :-p
<ward_> als in geen enkele muis
<ward_> selfs niet mijn seriele
<hansw> ward_, ik weet dat de installatie vraagt of je grub wil installeren, hij zet er ook memtest bij
<ward_> hansw, dus jij hebt gewoon een grub menu?
<hansw> en er is een optie om interactief op te starten
<hansw> ward_, nee, ik ga gewoon door
<ward_> hansw, aha
<hansw> ff zoeken
<ward_> addk, ^
<hansw> http://superuser.com/questions/176514/how-to-enter-interactive-boot-mode-on-ubuntu-linux-system
<hansw> hmm, niet echt de oplossing
<ward_> lol wou ik ook al zeggen
<ward_> gewoon grub config ff aanpassen
<hansw> ja, wellicht
<ward_> ik verander de tijd dat grub wacht meestal
<ward_> volgens mij kan je daar ook gewoon de menu op en af zetten
<hansw> bij een dualboot werkt het wel, maar dat is logisch, je moet kunnen kiezen tussen ossen
<ward_> ik zet wachttijd meestal op 1 seconde, dan heb ik weinig last van het menu
<ward_> en toch kan ik altijd kiezen indien nodig
<ward_> hansw, idd
<addk> yes met linker shift knop ingedrukt tijdens het booten kom ik in het grub menu. en nu voor recovery mode kiezen?
<hansw> ah, kijk
<ward_> yep
<ward_> handig om te weten dat shift ook gewoon werkt
<addk> Nu krijg ik een herstelmenu met verschillende mogelijkheden: resume, clean, dgkg, failsafex, grub, netroot (er staat ook uitleg achter). Welke kiezen?
<ward_> :s
<ward_> ik krijg altijd gewoon een shell als ik recovery mode kies
<ward_> mss is er iets veranderd in de laatste releases ofzo
<ward_> geen idee over dat menu, nooit van gehoord
<addk> er is ook nog een optie "root" met als uitleg "Terugvallen op rootshellprompt"
<ward_> klinkt goed
<addk> OK hiervoor gekozen. Krijg nu onderaan root@Laptopnaam: ~# met prompt. Wat te doen?
<ward_> dan heb je nu eindelijk de shell die je wou :)
<ward_> heb je nog nooit met de shell gewwerkt?
<addk> nee
<ward_> met DOS of cmd in windows?
<ward_> toevallig
<addk> wel eens met de terminal bij een andere ubuntu installatie ik heb toen een driver voor draadloos internetverbinding geinstalleerd
<addk> DOS en cmd zeer sporadisch
<ward_> lspci zei ik als ik het goed herinner, om te weten welke videokaart er in de laptop zit
<ward_> lspci | grep VGA
<addk> ik krijg heel snel allerlei gegevens en in het laatste scherm zie ik geen info over de video kaart. Kan ik dit proces dat langzamer laten verlopen?
<ward_> dan krijg je enkel de info over de videokaart terugh normaal gezien
<ward_> lspci | grep VGA
<ward_> dan krijg je enkel de relevant info
<ward_> | is een pipe trouwens
<ward_> daarmee kan je de output van een commando doorgeven aan een ander commando, simpel gezegt
<ward_> in dit geval de output van lspci
<addk> OK hier is die 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<ward_> grep kijkt dan of en waar er VGA voorkomt in heel de resem tekst die je juist zag
<ward_> en toont je enkel de lijn waar VGA in voorkomt
<ward_> das de videokaart dus
<ward_> OerHeks, vroeg welke kaart je had als ik me niet vergis, mss weet die wat meer, ik heb geen ervaring met die kaart
<ward_> ben eventjes weg
<ward_> ja kan eventueel ook proberen te googlen op die kaart en ubuntu, om te zien of er een bekend probleem is
<ward_> mocht het niet lukke ndan hoor ik het wel als ik terug ben, ben normaal nog wel een tijdje online
<addk> ik ga zo weg anders wordt het een andere keer
<ward_> ook goed, tot de volgende
<ward_> hou die info wel bij best
<ward_> dan hoef je niet meer opnieuw te zoeken volgende keer
<addk> ja OK. En bedankt voor zover
<hansw> wow, firefox zonder java :-)
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-30
<E3D3> dooie boel hier.
<RawChid> Breng dan even wat leven in de brouwerij E3D3
<mez_> Hi there, I know this is a loco channel, but I have a quiestion for the Dutch community ....  How popular is iDeal in the Netherlands?  And would a website offering iDeal as a payment method make you more likely to buy from that website:?
<wido__> mez_: very popular, more than cc-payments, yes it will improve your dutch sales
<ward_> * mez_ (~mez@cl-192.lon-02.gb.sixxs.net) heeft #ubuntu-nl verlaten ("Leaving")
<E3D3> Op mijn nieuw gekochte software stond; 'Requirements: Windows Vista or better'. En dus installeerde ik Ubuntu.
<ward_> ed1703, welke software?
<E3D3>  'notepad'  '<
<E3D3> Wie heeft er in een wereld zonder grenzen en muren nog Windows en Gates nodig ?
<E3D3> I don't pay that bill, oftewel, Da was 'n geintje.
<ward_> ik heb windows en gates nodig
<ward_> gelukkig neit voor notepad... want er zijn VEEL betere tekst-editors
<ward_> voor zowel windows als linux
<E3D3> Emacs of Vi(m) ?
<ward_> ben ik zelf niet zo'n voorstander van, maar ja
<ward_> ik werk meestal met gedit, en als ik enkel CLI heb gewoon nano
<ward_> maar snap wel dat programmeurs dat minder praktisch vinden
<E3D3> Vim is van een Nederlander, Emacs van een andere familie. Emacs is multi-functioneler maar iets minder ergonomisch. Dus ook ik zie nog vaak gEdit.
<ward_> minder praktisch / snel
<E3D3> Ik moet met wel beheersen om gEdit niet onder de plugins te begraven.
<ward_> nooit gedaan
<ward_> enige dat ik fijn vind is dat gedit alle syntax kan
<ward_> alle alle syntax die ik kan bedenken
<E3D3> Cool is direct web-sites editen in gEdit mbv FTP.
<ward_> ik zie het verschil niet met download, aanpassen en opnieuw uploaden
<E3D3> Emacs geswitch met vensters/frames blijft me storen & breekt mijn werkritme/concentratie.
<ward_> heb enkel met vim ooit gewerkt omdat ze zo kinderachtig waren op school van dat in de leerstof te steken
<E3D3> Scheelt in praktijk bij mij ook niets wat gEdit vertraagt enorm als ik het gebruimk.
<ward_> werkt perfect hier
<E3D3> Ik begon met Vim maar ben iets te chaotisch om het zonder herkenbare control-toetsen te doen.
<ward_> het loont zich wel als je echt een code-beest wilt worden of bent
<E3D3> Werkt gEdit bij jouw/u wel snel als je direct via gedit's ftp edit ?
<ward_> nee, dat is nergens voor nodig :s
<ward_> je gebruikt een ftp plugin voor gedit?
<E3D3> Gebruik je ook altijd split windows ? Ik kan niet zonder ?
<ward_> ik heb mss een optie die sneller is (maar weet het niet zeker)
<ward_> neuh gewoon tabjes
<E3D3> Ja er is een ftp-plugin voor gEdit waarmee je bv live websites kan bewerken. Maar het vertraagde mijn hele gEdit
<ward_> ik heb mss een betere optie
<E3D3> Je bedoelt los uploaden
<ward_> places -> connect to server
<ward_> ftp kiezen, gegevens invullen
<ward_> dan is de inhoud van de ftp server benaderbaar in of meer zoals lokale bestanden
<ward_> wat trager wrs
<ward_> maar kan zijn dat dit wat beter werkt dan wat je nu hebt
<E3D3> Oke. Ik ben slecht in netwerk-gedoe maar gebruik graag FireFTP, ook handig voor tablets ed.
<ward_> tja kan enkel maar een mogelijke oplsosing voorstellen
<ward_> als je op voorhand vindt dat fireftp beter is, dan moet je fireftp blijven gebruiken
<ward_> (ik ken fireftp niet persoonlijk)
<E3D3> Na windows voel ik me zo verwent door Ubuntu & later Linux Mint dat ik noob blijf. Ik probeer iets, gebruik evt. 'n recept en klaar. Ik heb wel een redelijke elementaire basis maar verdwaal in nieuwe conventies & uitzonderingen. Ik verwacht af en toe hier wat basaals bij te leren & ben blij met het taal-gemak.
<E3D3> Was je ook op de Nijmeegse Ubuntu-dag onlangs ?
<ward_> nope, ben trouwens een Belg
<E3D3> Wat leuk.
<ward_> woon wel vlakbij de grens lol
<ward_> kom vaak in NL
<OerHeks> was gij op die ubuntu jam, E3D3 ?
<E3D3> Nee
<ward_> wel ooit in herk de stad geweest lol
<ward_> en... het was behoorlijk saai naar mijn mening
<E3D3> Ik installeerde net ervoor een nieuwe Ubuntu & was compleet verbolgen over prominent aanwezige Banshee met Amazon. Geloofde fff niet meer in UBUNTU.
<ward_> meer voor nieuwe gebruikers enzo, weinig technische talks enzo
<E3D3> Ik zag de foto's & ken de ruimte => Leek me ook heeel saai
<ward_> ik gebruik al lang geen ubuntu meer, wel nog als virtuele machine soms
<E3D3> Te weinig mensen, ik zag er maar een stuk of 6-8.
<ward_> in hrk was het wel goed vol toen hoor
<ward_> herk
<ward_> was wel met een LTS release als ik me niet vergis
<E3D3> herk ? Is dat een plaats ?
<ward_> herk-de-stad
<ward_> das een plaatsnaam ja
<ward_> beetje tussen hasselt en diest in
<ward_> beetje bekend van (het gratis) "rock herk" trouwens
<E3D3> Ik ben slecht in lokale geografie (& muziek) maar klinkt oke
<ward_> of het ok is of niet, herk de stad zal niet van plaats veranderen gok ik :-p
<E3D3> Ik heb me een paar keer vermaakt op PC-beurzen. Voor kleinschalig gedoe ben ik te veel leek. (en ik vertrouw Ub's integriteit weinig). Ik ben veel te principieel maar lijk het me te kunnen veroorloven (meestal) ;-)
<ward_> valt dat mee op beurzen?
<ward_> binnen een paar weken eentje in hasselt
<E3D3> Niemand vraagt mij daar wat.
<ward_> anyway berb, moet even weg
<E3D3> Ik ook, wellicht later
<E3D3> Goeie timing
<ward_> *berb = brb
<E3D3> Er zijn 10 soorten mensen:
<E3D3> zij die binair kunnen tellen
<E3D3> en zij die dat niet kunnen.
<Gotiniens> er zijn 2 soorten mensen, zij die hexadecimaal kunnen tellen
<Gotiniens> en zij die dat niet kunnen
<E3D3> Mensen zoals oerheks ?
<OerHeks> binair, octaal, decimaal, met vingers ..
<Gotiniens> ik heb van de week nog zoals de maya's en de babyloniers gerekend
<OerHeks> erwtjes ?
<E3D3> Klink interessant. Wat is hun basis ?
<E3D3> lol
<E3D3> En wat met : 1 druppel + 1 druppel = 1 druppel
<Gotiniens> mayaś is base 20, babyloniers base 60
<ward_> bij mijn weten is er geen enkel talstelsel waar 1 + 1 gelijk is aan 1
<E3D3> Serieus ? 20 & 60. Het moeten wel hele rijke beschavingen geweest zijn !
<ward_> echt Gotiniens ?
<Gotiniens> yep
<ward_> wist ik niet
<Gotiniens> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maya_numerals
<Gotiniens> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babylonian_numerals
<E3D3> Ik heb ook geleerd over vierkanten bollen in hogere dimensies & sindsdien reken ik op alles ;-)
<ward_> loool
<ward_> superlogisch die hun cijfers
<E3D3> link = loading
<ward_> E3D3, cool klinkt interessant, heb je een link of iets dat ik kan googlen daarover?
<ward_> helaasn oiot echt heel erg diepe wiskunde gehad
<ward_> *nooit
<E3D3> Nee, ik kreeg het bij basis-wiskunde voor Chemicie
<E3D3> > 15 jaar geleden
<ward_> met wat geluk weet iemand anders wat je bedoeld dan
<E3D3> Ik denk dat je gewoon kunt googlen naar: higher mathimatical dimensions.
<ward_> zal es proberen
<E3D3> Hierin kun je bv tijd, kleur e.a. eigenschappen plaatsen waarbij eigenschappen haaks op elkaar staan volgens hun definities. Tegelijk kunnen ze gelijke afstand tot een middelpunt hebben; dus kubus & bol. Zoiets was het ongeveer
<ward_> vreemd
<ward_> kleur bekijken als dimensie?
<ward_> dimensie is dus gewoon een woord dat gebruikt wordt?
<ward_> niet zozeer gelinkt aan onze dimensies?
<E3D3> net zo vreemd als tijd toch ?
<ward_> neuh tijd vind ik erg logisch
<E3D3> Waarschijnlijk omdat je je eigen referentiekader ervoor hebt.
<ward_> anders ff verder in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<E3D3> Maar eerlijk gezegd ben ik niet degene die je hierbij de les kan leren. Is veel te lang geleden voor mij.
<E3D3> oke
<addk> Ubuntu 10.04 aan de praat krijgen op een HP compaq nx9030 laptop met een videokaart Intel 82852/855GM. Scherm gaat op zwart na booten.
<addk> Ik heb de volgende workarounds gevonden https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes via http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472054&highlight=videocard+Intel+82852%2F855GM
<addk> Ik kom er niet erg goed uit. Welke moet ik kiezen. Veel termen zoals GTT Incoherency Patch, Re-enable KMS en Switch to -vesa. Kan iemand mij op weg helpen?
<trijntje> hey addk, ben je er uit gekomen?
<addk> nee nog niet ik begrijp het niet goed, waar moet ik beginnen
<addk> moet ik eerst een GTT Incoherency Patch installeren of direct starten met Re-enable KMS?
<trijntje> addk: ik zal het artike zelf even lezen, ben niet bekend met dat probleem
<addk> schijnt een bug te zijn
<trijntje> hmm, optie B werkt sowieso, maar dat gaat dus ten koste van prestaties. Speel je spelletjes of kijk je films op je pc?
<trijntje> (onder linux)
<addk> nee films kijken onwaarschijnlijk en spelletjes zal ik nooit doen
<addk> Kiezen voor workaround B dan maar?
<trijntje> ja, dat lijkt met het makkelijkste
<addk> hoe kom ik in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<addk> zit nu in het grub menu
<trijntje> addk: kan je helemaal niet opstarten? die aanpassing moet je niet in grub doen
<addk> Ik kan wel opstarten in recovery mode
<trijntje> doe dat dan maar, dan kan je vanaf daar die aanpassing doen
<addk> Ik zit nu in root@laptopnaaam: ~#. Met welke commando moet ik mee starten?
<trijntje> cd /etc/X11
<ward_> met nano zoals ik gisteren zei :)
<ward_> nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<ward_> ctrl-S om op te slaan en ctrl-X om te sluiten als ik me niet vergis
<trijntje> ward_: hij moet eerst een backup van de originele xorg.conf maken
<ward_> trijntje, cp dan he
<trijntje> addk: dus eerst
<trijntje> cd /etc/X11
<trijntje> daarna
<ward_> addk, cp /etc/X11/corg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<ward_> of andere naam, wat je wil
<ward_> met sudo
<ward_> dus: sudo cp /etc/X11/corg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<ward_> dan kopieer je /etc/X11/xorg.conf naar /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<ward_> of eerst cd /etc/X11 en daar na xp xorg.conf xorg.conf_backup , komt op hetzelfde neer
<ward_> *xp = xp
<ward_> *xp = cp
<ward_> daarna kan je met nano de inhoud van het bestand aanpassen
<trijntje> lekker verwarrend zo ward_ ;)
<ward_> trijntje, oh, sorry, ik stop onmiddelijk met helpen
<ward_> dacht dat 1 commando minder verwarrend zou zijn
<addk> ik heb nog geen commando ingevoerd jullie zijn zo snel. Dus zal ik trijntje maar volgen?
<trijntje> ward_: nouja, we zitten nu door elkaar allemaal commando's te roepen, dat is vooral verwarrend
<addk> Ik stel het wel erg op prijs dat jullie mij willen helpen
<ward_> trijntje, geen prob ik zwijg zoals ik al zei
<ward_> mijn welgemeende excuses
<trijntje> addk: ok, om te beginnen moeten we naar de juiste map gaan:
<trijntje> cd /etc/X11
<ward_> als jij iemand aan het helpen bent zwijg ik vanaf nu
<trijntje> ward_: haha, dat hoeft ook weer niet hoor, ik wil niet de baas spelen hier
<addk> ik zit in /etc/X11
<trijntje> ok, dan maken we nu een kopie van het originele bestand
<trijntje> cp xorg.conf backup_xorg.conf
<addk> krijg : cp: kan status van 'xorg.conf' niet opvragen: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<trijntje> addk: wat is de uitvoer van dit commando:
<trijntje> pwd
<trijntje> (print working directory, dus in welke map je zit)
<trijntje> en van:
<trijntje> ls
<addk> pwd geeft /etc/X11
<addk> ls geeft 3 regels
<trijntje> staat xorg.conf er tussen?
<addk> nee, wel Xwrapper.config
<trijntje> ok, dan is dat bestand er blijkbaar nog niet, dan hoeven we dus ook geen backup te maken
<trijntje> nano xorg.conf
<trijntje> om het bestand te openen, daarna kan je de tekst van die wiki invoeren
 * ward_ kucht superuser
<trijntje> ward_: hij is opgestart in veilig modus, dus hij is al superman als het goed is
<ward_> trijntje, ah mooi, niet dat hij alles ingeeft en dan niet kan opslaan :-D
<trijntje> haha, dat zo zonde zijn ja
<ward_> idd
<addk> Tekst  ingevoerd. Volgens onderbalk in nano is opslaan CTRL+O
<trijntje> ja, als het goed is wel, en daarna CTRL+x voor afsluiten
<ward_> ctrl-o omdat het in het nerdelands opslaan is
<ward_> in het engels save
<addk> Ik moet nog wel een indeling kiezen
<addk> of achtervoegen, voortoevoegen, reserve kopie?
<trijntje> indeling?
<addk> OK in heb het bestand opgeslagen en met CTRL-X weer in /etc/X11
<trijntje> ok, als je nu
<trijntje> ls
<trijntje> typt zie je als het goed is xorg.conf staan
<addk> ja dat klopt
<addk> moet even weg, blijf wel online
<trijntje> is goed
<trijntje> als het goed is ben je nu klaar, en hoef je alleen nog opnieuw op te starten:
<trijntje> shutdown -r now
<alex--> wat is het verschil tussen shutdown -r now en shudown -r 0
<OerHeks> now en 0, de opdracht met het getal 0, kan je gebruiken om users nog even tijd te geven hun zooi op te slaan > shutdown -r 5
<OerHeks> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<viezerd> gewoon 'reboot' , is minder werk om in te typen
<OerHeks> ik zou ze beiden proberen > shutdown -r now && shutdown -r 0
<addk> ik heb shutdown -r now gedaan
<addk> scherm blijft dit keer paars met Ubuntu logo, maar (nog) geen inlog scherm
<addk> volgens mij is de latop weer vastgelopen
<addk> nog een keer uit en aanzetten
<trijntje> addk: je kan in grub aanpassen dat je ziet wat de computer aan het doen is
<addk> OK ik zit nu in grub, wat moet ik precies aanpassen
<trijntje> ok, als je op de regel van ubuntu staat kan je op 'e' drukken om die aan te passen
<addk> heb ik gedaan
<trijntje> je moet dan op zoek naar de regel met "quiet splash", en die twee woorden vervangen door "verbose'
<addk> heb ik gedaan
<addk> nu ctrl-x om te booten?
<trijntje> ja, als dat er staat wel
<addk> Krijg nu de melding: Ubuntu draait in veilge grafische modus. De volgende fout is opgetreden. Mogelijk moet uw configuratiebestand bijwerken om dit te verhelpen. (EE) Problem parsing the config file. (EE) Error parsing the config file.
<trijntje> klinkt als een typfout in het configbestand
<addk> ik heb volgens mij de tekst letterlijk overgetypt. Maar kan een TAB of een spatie teveel al fataal zijn?
<trijntje> dat denk ik niet
<addk> Ik kan nu wel Ubuntu in veilige grafische modus gebruiken voor één sessie. Doen? of iets anders zoals Grafische omgeving opnieuw instellen, de fout oplossen, opdrachtregel aanmelden of X herstarten
<ward_> heb je internet op de PC?
<ward_> dan kan je de xorg.conf pastebinnen
<addk> ja ik heb wel een internet verbinding op de laptop
<ward_> dan kan je de xorg.conf eventueel pastebinnen
<ward_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin bijvoorbeeld
<ward_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/  bedoel ik
<addk> Ik heb nu ubuntu opgestart in veilige grafische modus en ingelogd
<ward_> ken je gedit?
<ward_> open even een terminal, en dan in de terminal eht volgende typen en enteren:
<ward_> gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ward_> dan opent een nieuw venstertje met de inhoud van xorg.conf
<ward_> klik op de tekst, en doe ctrl-a
<ward_> om alles te selecteren
<ward_> dan in de pastebin ctrl-v om de tekst erin te plakken
<ward_> dan pastebin link hier ff geven
<addk> link is http://pastebin.com/ChdBcjvl
<ward_> is leeg lol
<ward_> vanonder is een submit knopje
<ward_> wel vreemd dat je evengoed een link kreeg :s
<ward_> denk dat je gewoon nisk hebt geplakt
<ward_> aaaaaaaaaaaaah sorry.....
 * ward_ is achterlijk
<ward_> nadat je crtl-a hebt gedaan, ctrl-c
<ward_> daarna ctrl-v in de pastebin
<ward_> (ctrl-a = selecteer alles, ctrl-c is kopieer het gelesecteerde, ctrl-v is plak hetgeen gekopieerd is)
<addk> heb ik gedaan. kijk eens op http://pastebin.com/index/ChdBcjvl
<ward_> meost dat nog niet lukken dan weet ik nog wel een andere manier :)
<ward_> die werkt :)
<ward_> ik heb de links niet gelezen waar het vandaan komt
<ward_> maar ik kan niet direct iets zien dat fout is
<trijntje> addk: in Section "Screen" moet het Identifier zijn, niet INdentifier
<ward_> trijntje, pastebin van xorg.conf hierboven
<ward_> lol timing...
<addk> je hebt gelijk
<ward_> yep zie het ook nu :)
<addk> nu eerst met sudo su tekst aanpassen met gedit?
<ward_> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<trijntje> precies, als je in failsafe zit is het makkelijker
<ward_> *conf
<ward_> makkelijker dan 1 commando?
<trijntje> oeps, moeilijker moet het zijn
<addk> typ foutjes maken we allemaal... :D
<addk> tekst aangepast, ik ga opnieuw opstarten
<ward_> suc6
<trijntje> spannend
<addk> yes yes gelukt! start helemaal op zoals het hoort. Wat zijn jullie goed zeg! Ik had hier alleen never nooit uitgekomen.
<trijntje> graag gedaan, jammer dat het zoveel gedoe was
<addk> en wat een geduld met een dummie zoals ik
<trijntje> dat is wel het voordeel van ubuntu, als het niet werkt zijn er meestal wel andere mensen die het al opgelost hebben
<ward_> addk, iedereen heeft ooit de eerste keer een shell gezien
<ward_> niemadn werd geboren met shell kennis :-p
<ward_> (al vergeten veel mensen dat vaak, in sommige kanalen, maar hier niet gelukkig)
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<addk> waar halen jullie eigenlijk je motivatie vandaan om zo actief te zijn in dit kanaal
<ward_> sommige mensen helpen graag anderen
<OerHeks> we weten hoe leuk linux kan zijn.
<CasW> En we zitten toch al achter de computer, dus zo'n moeite is het nu ook weer niet
<OerHeks> zonder een kleine les zou ik ook nooit zover gekomen zijn :-)
<addk> hé CasW lees je ook mee?  jij hebt me gewezen op het bestaan van dit kanaal
<CasW> Ja, klopt inderdaad, nu je dat zo zegt!
<addk> ik had je gevonden via steunpunten in de buurt op ubuntu.nl
<ward_> btw, indien er imand tijd en zin in heeft ooit: iets over de kernel, misschien een eerste module schrijven ofzo, zou erg interessant zijn (voor #ubuntu-nl-klas ofzo)
<ward_> moet me mss ook maar es op die map smijten een dezer dagen
<ward_> maar ik vind het irritant om echt mijn exacte locatie op te geven
<ward_> had liever iets per regio ofzo gezien
<CasW> ward_: Ga jij dat geven? Of noem je dat als idee voor een workshop?
<ward_> CasW, idee, ik zou er net graag mee kennis maken
<ward_> CasW, nogal grote drempel vind ik
<viezerd> een kernel module schrijven ?
<ward_> viezerd, yep
<viezerd> waarom zou je dat willen ?
<CasW> Ja, denk ik ook, stel het eens voor in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<ward_> viezerd, om modules te schrijven / verbeteren?
<ward_> lol
<viezerd> mja, das meer voor programmeurs als linux liefhebbers ;)
<CasW> Windows liefhebbers gaan geen Linux modules schrijven ;)
<ward_> viezerd, linux is in princiepe de kernel
<viezerd> yuh, ben bekend met wat linux wel / niet is. maar wat ik bedoel te zeggen is dat bezig linux / GNU / X / enz. of puur programmeren 2 heel verschillende dingen zijn
<viezerd> je hoeft niet perse van liux te houden om programmeren leuk te vinden , of andersom
<ward_> so what?
<viezerd> niet dat ik je tegen wil houden in je ambities, maar was maar een vraag :)
<ward_> tot nu toe ook altijd met userspace bezig geweest
<ward_> maar als niemand zich met kernelspace bezighield was er gewoon geen kernel
<viezerd> dat is zo idd, en waarschijnlijk ook erg ondergewaardeerd kernel devs
<Prosper_> #join ubuntu-nl-private
<ward_>  /join
<erik1984> exit
<OerHeks> de exit ?
<erik1984> foutje, dacht dat ik nog in een normaal terminalvenster zat :P
<OerHeks> uhm, .. linksaf, einde gang, links, en dan /quit tiepen
<erik1984> Ik wil niet uit IRC. Wilde een tab afsluiten maar ik zat in de verkeerde ;)
<OerHeks> nou ja, normaal terminalvenster kon ook irssi zijn
<erik1984> Ja daar draai ik irssi ook in. Had naast irssi nog een tab open
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat er een workshop irssi komt. eigenlijk wil ik dit best wel eens onder de knie hebben.
<TheLastProject> Wil Ubuntu op een andere computer installeren, probleem is enkel, er zijn al 4 partities in gebruik =/ Boot, Recovery, OS_Install en Data =/
<TheLastProject> Wat kan ik het beste doen? =/
<OerHeks> als er al 4 primairy zijn, zul je 1 om moeten zetten naar een extended, dacht ik
<TheLastProject> Dan ben ik die data wel kwijt, toch? =/
<rulus> nee, want je hebt je backup nog natuurlijk ;)
<TheLastProject> Het enige wat ik op zich kan partitioneren is de DATA schijf, daar staat bijna niks op
<TheLastProject> Maar ik ben bang dat ik problemen krijg op Windows omdat daar het bureablad enzo op staat
<TheLastProject> En mijn documenten, etc
<rulus> je kan evt. installeren met wubi, dan moet je niet partitioneren
<TheLastProject> Ah ja, dat klopt
<TheLastProject> Maar is dat wel een goede keuze?
<rulus> geen idee, nog nooit geprobeerd, zal wel meevallen denk ik
<TheLastProject> Nouja... mijn vader gaat toch niet meer doen dan een beetje internetten, maar is die performance niet veel slechter enzo?
<TheLastProject> Nou goed, is in ieder geval goed om hem het te laten proberen o,o
<rulus> sure
<TheLastProject> Kan ik problemen verwachten met updates / upgrades (zoals Oneiric Ocelot binnenkort) of zou dat goed moeten gaan?
<OerHeks> verwijder de data partitie in windows zelf, minste problemen achteraf.
<TheLastProject> Ah ja, dat is waarschijnlijk slimmer dan Gparted hier gebruiken
<rulus> zou goed moeten gaan, maar upgrades zijn natuurlijk altijd een beetje tricky, maar ook hier: geen ervaring
<OerHeks> ik upgrade altijd, gaat al 2 jaren goed, en doe daarna verse install.
<TheLastProject> Hmmm...
<rulus> uhu? omdat je upgrade zo goed gaat OerHeks? ;)
<OerHeks> nou, ik wil best testen of er rare dingen kunnen gebeuren.
<TheLastProject> Ik vraag me af hoe Windows reageert als die link naar Mijn Documenten enzo weg is =/
<OerHeks> en voor mijn gevoel neem ik altijd een verse.
<rulus> ahzo, mooi :)
<rulus> TheLastProject, je kan die natuurlijk eerst verplaatsen he
<OerHeks> je kan de plaats van documenten weer wijzigen in windows
<OerHeks> idd
<OerHeks> zoals je het ook gedaan hebt. pas op dat hij niet ook je data terug gaat plaatsen
<OerHeks> of misschien is dat wel goed, als je ruimte zat hebt :-D
<TheLastProject> Hoe verplaats ik die Data onder Windows? x.x
<TheLastProject> (Is maar 9GB aan data totaal)
<TheLastProject> Windows is een hel om gewend aan te raken, alles is zo onlogisch =
<TheLastProject> =/
<OerHeks> als uw pa in windows ook al niet thuis was, doe een kale install
<TheLastProject> Heb geen installatie cd voor Windows, helaas. En ook al vraag ik mij af of hij Windows nog gaat gebruiken is het beter om het erop te laten =/
<TheLastProject> Oja, en mijn MapleSotry verslaafde broertje >_>
<TheLastProject> Denk dat ik maar Wubi probeer, als mijn vader het echt geweldig vind kan ik altijd nog normaal installeren :P
<TheLastProject> Nou goed, bedankt voor jullie hulp!
<OerHeks> succes
<erik1984> OerHeks: Ja een workshop irssi zou wel leuk zijn. Ik gebruik het nu, en de basis is simpel maar heb het idee dat ik maar 10% van de functionaliteit gebruik.
<OerHeks> je kan het enorm uitbreiden met scriptjes en fancy stuff, ik weet eigenlijk nooit wat handig is.
<OerHeks> ward_, komde ge snel eens terug in #Ubuntu-nl-offtopic, ge zijt zekers welkom :-)
<ward_> OerHeks, nah
<OerHeks> hup hup
<imkes60> please, ward_
<ward_> ontopic aub...
<ward_> (toch bedankt)
<ward_> (sarcasme of niet)
<OerHeks> :-)
<ward_> ff internet prob
<imkes60> (nee hoor, hierover doen we niet sarcastisch, tenminste ik niet, en OerHeks volgens mij ook niet)
<ward_> i know, maar maakt niet uit, toch bedankt
<imkes60> ok =)
<linuxnewb_> hallo, weet er iemand hoe ik in de terminal van ubuntu het ip adress vind van de host die verbonden is via een ad-hoc met mijn notebook?
<OerHeks> www.watismijnip.nl zoiets ?
<OerHeks> oeps verkeerde scherm
<OerHeks> het ipadres van je host, is meestal de gateway-ip in je verbinding-info  ?
<linuxnewb_> sorry ik bedoel het ip adres van de laptop die verbonden is met mijn laptop via een adhoc, ik probeerde netstat -r maar ik ben niet zeker welk ip bij welke laptop hoort, bestaat er een manier om ook de laptopnaam (hostname) te vinden van die verbonden laptop?
<OerHeks> via een adhoc, wat bedoel je daarmee eigenlijk ?
<OerHeks> 2e netwerkkaart met directe kabel ?
<linuxnewb_> een peer to peer netwerkje via wlan (draadloos netwerkje tussen 2 notebooks)
<ward_> linuxnewb_, je kan ook 1 kaartje op master mode proberen te zetten
<OerHeks> wie deelt de dhcp uit ?
<ward_> statisch ip he
<ward_> anders dhcp servertje apt-getten
<ward_> dhcpd als ik me niet vergis
<ward_> nooit gebruikt zelf
<linuxnewb_> Mijn notebook deelt de dhcp server uit, ik heb verbinding met internet via de kabel
<ward_> ben je daar zeker van? heb je een DHCP server ingesteld op de notebook?
<ward_> (of een relay naar de eigenlijk DHCP server)
<ward_> in elk geval, met nm-applet kan je ook ad-hoc instellen zie ik
<ward_> maar geen idee of die nog bestaat met die unity crap tegenwoordig
<ward_> op standaard installatie i mean
<ward_> heb je rechtsboven een icoontje over je netwerkconnecties?
<ward_> kan ook met iwconfig anders, maar das minder praktisch (imho)
<ward_> nice :), als je engels kan: hier staat alles: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<linuxnewb_> prachtig bedankt! ja sorry van mijn slechte uitleg, ik kom tot de conclusie dat ik ng heel wat moet bijleren om mij goed te kunnen verwoorden :p
<ward_> geen prob hoor linuxnewb_
<ward_> linuxnewb_, een DHCP server is gewoon een stukje software dat IP adressen uitdeeld, via een handshake (discover->offer->request->acknowledge indien het werkt)
<ward_> meestal beschikt de modem of router hierover
<ward_> micht je van plan zijn een DHCP server in te stellen, let dan op dat die enkel langs de juiste netwerkinterface IP's uitdeelt, trouwens
<linuxnewb_> ahja zo oké, die link van je is echt wel interessant. En is een DHCP server ook aan te passen via ubuntu's terminal, of doe ik dat beter via de browser?
<ward_> heeft gewoon een config file veronderstel ik
<ward_> maar met beperkt netwerkkennis beter niet aan beginnen
<ward_> ofwel dat icoon wat ik al zei, waar ze in de link over over spreken
<ward_> rechtsboven
<ward_> ofwel via iwconfig
<ward_> voor gewoon ad-hoc dus
<ward_> staan beide in die link in detail
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-01
<alex--> Enige manier om PPA toe te voegen via een link?
<alex--> Zoals apt:firefox  opent firefox in het software center.
<ward_> alex--, wat bedoel je juist?
<ward_> wil je een makkelijek manier om een PPA repository toe te voegen?
<alex--> Ja
<alex--> Via een link op een website
<alex--> Dus gewoon van; klik hier om te installeren
<alex--> Zoals je ook via een knop in het software center bij een bepaald programma uit komt komen.
<oCean> alex--: je moet apturl installeren
<alex--> Wat is dat?
<alex--> firefox plugin? ubuntu software center app?
<oCean> een package uit de repo's, daarna kan je browser zo'n url interpreteren om de installer te starten
<trijntje> werkt apturl ook voor ppa's dan?
<alex--> En what about ppa's toevoegen?
<oCean> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<oCean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs
<CasW> Ik heb een mail gekregen van iemand die updates heeft geïnstalleerd met een "niet-verifieerbare" erbij, waarna de computer "na het opstarten erg traag, vreemde beelden, en onwerkbaar lijkt"
<CasW> Wat zal ik adviseren, een ouder kernel proberen op te starten?
<CasW> s/ouder/oudere;
<oCean> CasW: lijkt er op dat er PPA's gebruikt zijn. Oudere kernel booten kan wel optie zijn, maar er moet ook even gezocht worden in /var/log/apt/history.log wat er precies geinstalleerd is. Als de oorzaak inderdaad in software uit de PPA zit, kan dat vervolgens weer verwijderd worden
<CasW> En dan verwijderen met chroot - apt-get autoremove?
<oCean> CasW: als je boot in oudere kernel heb je niets met chroot te maken, dat gebruik je als je vanaf een livecd boot (bijvb)
<oCean> als je in oudere kernel boot, zit je nog steeds gewoon in je huidige installatie
<CasW> oCean: Daar dacht ik eigenlijk zelf ook aan, repareren vanaf een livecd
<oCean> Verwijderen van PPA software betekent dat je eerst echt die software volledig verwijderd, en dan de wel gesupporte variant (uit repository) installeert
<oCean> als die bestaat natuurlijk
<oCean> Nou ja, het ligt er aan wat er uit de PPA is geinstalleerd.
<oCean> Stel dat een mysql variant ofzo is geinstalleerd, dan hoef je niets met live cd te doen
<CasW> Nee, oké
<oCean> daarom moet je eerst in /var/log/apt/history even kijken wat er is geinstalleerd
<oCean> dat mogelijk te maken heeft met het de problemen
<CasW> Als ik vanaf een livecd sudo fdisk - l doe, is de harde schijf dan /dev/sdb?
<erkan^> hoi, ik heb een vraag. Hoe wijzig ik ProfileManager van FF/TB van Engels naar Nederlands?
<brilserver_> Wat is ook al weer het offtopic kanaal?
<misnix2> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<brilserver_> bedankt
<erkan^> (-:
<Xano> Het lijkt alsof Ubuntu me niet vanaf een externe machine via SSH laat inloggen, zonder dat ik mijn keychain unlock. Klopt dat en zo ja, is dat uit te zetten?
<Xano> hetzelfde geldt voor vnc
<TheLastProject> Weet iemand hoe je in Kickoff Launcher (KDE) het "Recently Used" (Recent gebruikt) menu uit zet? =/
<brilserver_> Hoop vragen, weinig antwoorden vandaag.
<MonkeyDust> het is mooi weer, niet veel mensen aan de pc om antwoorden te geven
<Idroy_> inderdaad
<imkes60> op zich wel voldoende mensen, maar niet genoeg kennis
<MonkeyDust> zelfs slimkes60 weet het niet ;)
<misnix2> google wel:   zoek op:  kde kickoff recently used disable
<OerHeks> grinnik .. zoek wel op KDE 4.7
<OerHeks> het internet is zo vervuild met oude handleidingen, van al die gezellige goedonderhouden sites.
 * OerHeks geeft een aanwijzing > TijdsGeest
<OerHeks> over 20 minuten 2e aanwijzing :P
<TheLastProject> Ik heb gegoogled, uren lang zelfs =/
<TheLastProject> En dat .recently-used bestand alleen voor root beschrijfbaar instellen werkt niet =/
<OerHeks> jawel dat werkt wel, verwijder .recently-used , maak deze opnieuw aan, en zet alle rechten op none
<yellabs-r2> hello
<yellabs-r2> :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<yellabs-r2> ken je iemand die multi touch heeft werken met ubuntu?
<yellabs-r2> ik speur het web naar een goedkope oplossing voor multi touch en ubuntu ..
<yellabs-r2> schermen , magic pad ( apple ) , of iets dergelijks , ik heb ook al naar wacom touch gekeken
<OerHeks> ik heb zelf een apple multi touch plankje, werkt nog niet geweldig, gestures
<yellabs-r2> ah, okey
<OerHeks> beste wat je kan doen, is naar #ubuntu-touch gaan, er is een speciaal kanaal voor touch devices
<yellabs-r2> ah i see
<OerHeks> wel engelstalig ..
<yellabs-r2> is geen probleem
<yellabs-r2> wat werkt er wel met je magic pad ?
<yellabs-r2> kun drag zoomen ?
<OerHeks> 2finger scroll werkt, maar vesnters vergrooten enzo niet :(
<yellabs-r2> hmm...
<OerHeks> nope
<yellabs-r2> je hebt 10.04 ?
<OerHeks> maar ik zit nu op KDE, misschien dat Oneiric beter gaat werken
<yellabs-r2> ja , hopelijk..
<yellabs-r2> :)
<yellabs-r2> kde heeft wel een gui voor het opzetten van de hardware had ik ergens gezien ?
<yellabs-r2> en je moet natuurlijk bluetooth hebben, is niet helemaal ideaal
<OerHeks> BT heeft een vertraging, dat is vervelend idd
<yellabs-r2> soms jammer met linux en multitouch, soms lopen we behoorlijk achter bij nieuwe ontwikkelingen, tja het zij zo ..
<OerHeks> nou, we hebben lang gewacht op Gnome3
<OerHeks> daar zou deze stack goed ingebouwd worden
<OerHeks> eerlijk gezegd heb ik al 2 maand niet gekeken naar ontwikkelingen :(
<yellabs-r2> tja de berichten zijn altijd lovend...
<yellabs-r2> en dan heb je nog een paar apperaten die ook wat zouden kunnen zijn, kinect, xwavi etc..
<OerHeks> ik heb ook naar wacom bamboo series gekeken, erg duur, en ik heb ze dus niet kunnen testen
<yellabs-r2> wavi xtion ( is de juiste benaming ) ..
<yellabs-r2> wacom bamboo, daar ben ik net voor in de winkel geweest..
<yellabs-r2> in theorie zou kunnen werken, maar volgens de verkoper gaat het eruit en word niet meer gemaakt..
<yellabs-r2> das toch wat onhandig als je iets maakt voor een publieke ruimte , is het kapot dan is het over .. dus ik twijfelde en doe wat onderzoek naar dat verhaal van hem..
<yellabs-r2> de prijs is redelijk , 50 euro
<yellabs-r2> wacom bamboo touch & pen
<OerHeks> dat is geen multi gesture, dacht ik ?
<yellabs-r2> zou moeten testen , geen idee, maar ik dacht van wel..
<yellabs-r2> http://frankgroeneveld.nl/2010/04/11/get-wacom-bamboo-fun-pen-working-in-ubuntu-lucid/
<yellabs-r2> misschien ken je frank ( ik niet ) dan kun je het hem vragen... :P
<yellabs-r2> deze programmeur is echt goed ( face tracking software / webcam ) http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/05/tld-aka-predator-could-be-an-o.php
<TheLastProject> @OerHeks: Dat .recently-used gebeuren gaat moeilijk nu =/
<TheLastProject> Is... verdwenen... Staat er letterlijk niet =/
<TheLastProject> (Ik weet dat het verborgen is en was er al eerder maar is nu weg =/)
<CasW> Probeer ctrl+h
<CasW> Oh, oké :P
<TheLastProject> Ctrl+H zal dan wel voor de standaard Unity manager zijn, of niet? :P
<CasW> Voor Nautilus
 * TheLastProject moet Alt+. gebruiken voor verborgen bestanden in Dolphin
<TheLastProject> Ctrl+H is wel logischer
<OerHeks> in KDe is ctrl + H > Alt + .
<TheLastProject> Maarja, dat maakt niets uit
<TheLastProject> Het bestand is er niet, of ik dat nu gebruik of niet =/
<TheLastProject> HUH
<TheLastProject> Nu weer terug
<TheLastProject> =_=
<TheLastProject> Maarja, probleempje
<TheLastProject> Ik heb al geen toegang tot dat bestand
<TheLastProject> Maar Kickoff slaat nog steeds dingen op onder Recently Used
<TheLastProject> =/
<TheLastProject> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/9804/snapshot16.png
<OerHeks> ik dacht even dat zeitgeist hier invloed op had, maar dat is een Gnome progje
<yellabs-r2> okey bye bye
<yellabs-r2> :)
<yellabs-r2> diner is ready !
<Ronnie> ik heb sinds kort een eigen VPS, en ik wil daar mails kunnen verzenden. Is het verstandig om zelf een mailserver te installeren (hoeveel werk en risico brengt dat met zich mee) of is het beter om dit 'uit te besteden' (er is budget hiervoor)
<viezerd> Ronnie: dat ligt eraan
<Ronnie> viezerd: waar ligt het aan?
<viezerd> wat versta je onder 'mails verzenden'
<Ronnie> binnen een eigen webapplicatie bijvoorbeeld een wachtwoord-self-service email kunnen versturen.
<CasW> Hoe kan ik de output van een programma makkelijk naar een file schrijven? Iets als "dbus uuidgen | write [file]"
<CasW> dbus-uuidgen, bedoel ik
<viezerd> Ronnie: ah ok, dat kun je prima op je VPS
<viezerd> en is niet veel werk / risico
<Piratelv> het kan met de output redirects in bash, dus zoiets als dbus-uuidgen > file.txt
<CasW> Ah, wacht, ik heb het al gevonden
<Ronnie> viezerd: en qua onderhoud van de mailserver, mogelijke beveiligings lekken en spam kost dit veel tijd?
<viezerd> Ronnie: spamfilter e.d heb je daarvoor niet nodig aangezien je alleen maar verzend
<viezerd> sSMTP kan ik je ervoor aanraden
<viezerd> beveiligingslekken e.d. is meestal wel te verhelpen met een apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Ronnie> welke programma's zijn er nog meer, en waarom is sSMTP dan beter dan de rest
<viezerd> omdat deze geen poort opengooit (zoals de rest)
 * OerHeks onthoud deze kostelijke info
<viezerd> Ronnie: daarnaast heb je een hele lijst waarvan ze allemaal hun voor- en nadelen hebben, de ene nog uitgebreider dan de andere
<Ronnie> viezerd: hoe kan een mailserver werken als deze geen poort open gooit?
<viezerd> Ronnie: hij hoeft alleen maar te verzenden
<oCean> Ronnie: ssmtp verzend alleen
<oCean> zoals nullmailer
<Ronnie> viezerd: en als we via mail programma's deze mail willen beheren? We gebruiken de mail namelijk voor de verschillende gebieden. 1. Als normaal contact email adres (te beheren met mailprogramma's), 2. voor onze webservice (uitgaande mail ter informatie en inkomende moeten doorgesluisd worden zodat deze ook in de mailbox va n#1 verschijnt)
<viezerd> Ronnie: dat is een stuk meer werk :P
<viezerd> want je mailserver moet dan wel op een poort gaan luisteren, en 'altijd' on zijn. dus wellicht wil je dan ook een 2-de server als backup mx.
<Ronnie> viezerd: is het dan verstandiger om uit te besteden (onze VPS provider heeft geen mail service)
<viezerd> en ook een spamfilter
<viezerd> of het verstandig is kan alleen jij bepalen, jij zal die afweging moeten maken :)
<Ronnie> we willen er vooral weinig omkijken naar hebben
<viezerd> het is overigens erg leerzaam en leuk als je ermee aan de slag gaat
<viezerd> eenmaal werkend heb je er niet zoveel omkijken naar
<OerHeks> hoe ga je zowiezo bereikbaar zijn, per mail ?
<viezerd> maar je moet er ook tijd voor (over) hebben
<viezerd> Ronnie: je kan het evt. ook gedeeltelijk uitbesteden
<viezerd> bv. je spamfilter laten lopen bij een andere evt. commerciele partij
<Ronnie> we gaan aan de slag met een eigen mail server, laten desnoods nog een wat meer gevorderde beheerder daar een keer naar kijken, en beginnen dan klein om te kijken of het uitpakt zoals we verwachten, zo niet dan kijken we wel weer verder. Alvast bedankt voor de tips
<viezerd> graag gedaan, en succes met opzetten
<hansw> oi
<OerHeks> avond hansw
<TheLastProject> En TheLastProject heeft weer eens iets stoms gedaan >:
<hansw> oioi
<jelmer> TheLastProject: een leermoment bedoel je ? :-)
<OerHeks> onbetaalbaar :-D
<hansw> zo, foto's van de ochtendmist staan online...
<TheLastProject> Ook goed
<OerHeks> oeh, fog on the moore  ?
<hansw> nou, meer op het weiland
<hansw> en niet door mij gemaakt
<TheLastProject> Xorg wilde niet opstarten (foutmelding "no screens found" dus heb ik rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf en cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf gedaan (beide met sudo) en nu is de standaard "Ubuntu" setting zonder Unity Q_Q)
<TheLastProject> Dat was ook een belachelijk stom idee nu ik erover nadenk...
<OerHeks> geniaal.
<TheLastProject> Hey, het is beter dan vastzitten in een ommand line interface D:
<TheLastProject> *command
<TheLastProject> Maarja, inderdaag nogal stom, dat geef ik toe
<OerHeks> zit je op 11.10 ?
<TheLastProject> Nou ja, ik vroeg me dus af of er een manier is om Unity weer terug te krijgen. Unity 2d is ietwat buggy en de videokaarten in dit ding moeten krachtig genoeg zijn (een van de twee dan)
<TheLastProject> Euhm, even kijken
<OerHeks> misschien domweg de xorg wissen, heb je die wel nodig ?
<TheLastProject> Ubuntu 11.04
<CasW> De xorg.conf van iemand anders lenen ;)
<OerHeks> heraanmaken ?
<CasW> OerHeks: Hij had hem dus al verwijderd
<OerHeks> ja failsafe in de plaats gezet
<TheLastProject> Nog een keer verwijderen kreeg ik mijn Unity niet van terug, helaas =/
<TheLastProject> sudo Xorg -configure leek ook geen effect te hebben =/
<CasW> Xorg heeft zichzelf wel geconfigureerd; Unity alleen niet.
<TheLastProject> God, wat moet je toch met zo'n idioot als ik die constant alles sloopt  en hier dan weer iedereen lastig moet vallen :P
<TheLastProject> Daar lijkt het op ja, CasW
<CasW> "unity --replace
<CasW> "
<TheLastProject> Eens proberen o,o
<CasW> Of "unity --reset"
<CasW> (al denk ik de eerste)
<TheLastProject> Er gebeurde iets raars o,o
<CasW> o.0
<TheLastProject> Oh wacht! Ik zit nog in Unity 2d mode
<TheLastProject> Oeps
<TheLastProject> Even terug naar standaard Ubuntu en daar proberen
<OerHeks> klik
<OerHeks> 2d is failsafe ?
<brilserver_> Heren en damen
<brilserver_> Ik heb een probleem waar ik vroeger al eens me gestoeid heb maar toen niet opgelost kreeg. Dat was toen ook de reden weer naar xp te gaan met de mini laptop/
<brilserver_> Me beeld is best breedbeeld, 16:9 denk ik of zelfs meer
<brilserver_> dan start er bijv. een welkoms scherm van ubuntu
<brilserver_> en dan kan ik niet op ok beneden drukken
<brilserver_> in dit geval wel gewoon kruisje boven, das geen punt
<brilserver_> maar bij sommige menus kan ik dan niet de onderkant zien
<brilserver_> is daar een truc voor?
<brilserver_> evt. kan ik een screenshot maken om het te verduidelijken
<CasW> Unity. Die doet dat best fijn.
<CasW> En om een programma te verplaatsen kan je alt+klikken+muisbewegen
<brilserver_> even checken
<CasW> (En hem zo dus hoger krijgen dan wanneer je alleen aan de bovenkant kan trekken)
<brilserver_> eind baas sticker voor jou.
<brilserver_> dat zocht ik
<CasW> :D
<brilserver_> en nog een vraag maar die is wat minder concreet
<CasW> Kom maar op! :P
<brilserver_> ik heb xubuntu erop staan
<brilserver_> dan kan je dus wel uit ubuntu store apps downen om het maar even heel apple te zeggen?
<brilserver_> ik snap die interface nog niet helemaal hoe dat technisch zit met gnome enzo
<CasW> Ik neem aan van wel, het kan zelfs vanuit Mint (al is dat niet eens een echte "Ubuntu")
<brilserver_> want ik krijg wel gewoon een ubuntu welkoms scherm
<brilserver_> en een upgrade naar 11.04 aangeboden
<brilserver_> maar das toch geen xubuntu
<CasW> Maar misschien / waarschijnlijk heeft de "app store" wel een ander uiterlijk
<CasW> Dat is dacht ik inderdaad geen Xubuntu, ik weet niet zeker of Xubuntu een 'gecertificeerde Ubuntu' is
<CasW> Of het was Lubuntu die er niet bij hoorde...
<ward_> ff proberen, zal wel werken
<CasW> Dat wel.
<ward_> denk dat xubuntu gewoon net hetzelfde is als ubuntu, maar andere grafische omgeving
<ward_> verder denk ik hetzelfde
<ward_> je kan ook meerdere grafische omgevingen hebben en kiezen bij het inloggen
<CasW> Ja, Lubuntu is geen 'recognised derivative'
<brilserver_> maar een programma zal er het zelfde verder uit zien?
<ward_> dus in princiepe zou het gewoon moeten werken
<brilserver_> of je hem nou op ubuntu of xubuntu zet
<CasW> Ja, in principe wel, dezelfde knoppen
<CasW> Al kunnen die er wel anders uitzien
<brilserver_> ok
<brilserver_> en dan de laatste vraag maar ik hoop dat die zo overbodig is
<brilserver_> me wifi kaart is niet herkent denk ik, ik doe nu de grote update aan het begin
<ward_> brilserver_, grafische omgeving staat zo goed als volledig los van de programma's
<brilserver_> ik hoop dat hij zo wel werkt, anders kan ik wel ergens linix drivers er van vinden ergens diep op een cd , dat installen gaat wel lukken icm. met xubuntu?
<ward_> probeer he, dan weet je het
<CasW> Ja, ik denk het wel
<brilserver_> ja hij is nu druk bezig
<brilserver_> met updaten
<ward_> ah :)
<ward_> dacht dat installatie al klaar was
<brilserver_> ik ben erg windows denkend met die hardware enzo
<brilserver_> ja maar 256 mb aan update
<ward_> geen kopzorgen maken op voorhand is de boodschap, naar mijn bescheiden mening :-p
<brilserver_> en ik kan wel eth0 selecteren maar geen wifi, op me andere laptop kon dat wel dus ik denk dat die driver niet herkend is oid
<brilserver_> nee ook per ding aanpakken anders ontstaat er chaos
<ward_> kan je wrs langs het menu toevoegen bij firmware
<ward_> weet niet meer exact hoe het noemt
<brilserver_> ik moet zeggen, me windows 2003 download server omzetten naar ubuntu met samba + lottaNZB icm pollen van de nzb bestanden draait nu paar maanden als een trein.
<ward_> iets met firmware of iets wat erop lijkt
<ward_> is voor closed source firmware in te laden
<brilserver_> vooraf ook allemaal problemen maar ben hier toen goed geholpen en daardoor wel doorgegaan.
<ward_> "download server" lol
<brilserver_> ja dan kan me vriendin der eigen films downen
<ward_> sshhh
<brilserver_> ze downt de nzb op nzbindex of spotnet, zet hem in de map, server pakt hem op, unrart hem en zet hem in der map.
<brilserver_> en  ik kan gewoon bier drinken
<ward_> is niet ok om daar hier over te praten voor zover ik weet :)
<brilserver_> de techniek puur :)
<brilserver_> snap wat je bedoelt
<ward_> ja techniek is ok uiteraard :)
<hansw> ward_, er zijn ook films die je wel mag downloaden
<ward_> hansw, correct
<brilserver_> we zullen het niet over 0days ftps gaan hebben.
<hansw> maar nu brein usenet aanpakt zal het niet echt meer lang duren
<OerHeks> alle ubuntu edities seeden :P
<OerHeks> v.a. 4.05
<brilserver_> het is toch ook vreemd dat usenet er nog is
<ward_> brilserver_, ja das alles wat ik bedoel :)
<brilserver_> wees eerlijk
<brilserver_> ik heb er jaren ook moeite mee gehad
<hansw> brilserver_, usenet is een prima medium hoor, voor tekst berichten
<brilserver_> ik had 100mbit upload en kon toen alles krijgen omdat me snelheid leuk was voor van die groepen.
<brilserver_> en toen was ik fel tegen usenet
<brilserver_> lekker nerd uit hangen enzo
<brilserver_> maar nu is usenet makkelijk voor me, maar ik snap dat het de fanatieke download scene stoort.
<brilserver_> die doen het meer voor de fun allemaa
<brilserver_> l
<TheLastProject> "Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running." =/
<brilserver_> nog steeds eis ik wel gewoon een .nfo enzo
<brilserver_> gelukkig me vriendin ook.
<TheLastProject> (Heb zelf ook een paar dingen even geprobeerd zoals unity verwijderen en opnieuw installeren, en een leeg Xorg bestant aanmaken en via de recovery... ding een xorg.conf maken, maar niet verder gekomen)
<CasW> Wat krijg je als output van ls /etc/init.d? (Paste.ubuntu.com)
<TheLastProject> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700757/
<CasW> Je zit in failsafe?
<TheLastProject> Nee, zit nu in de normale modus, voor zever ik weet
<TheLastProject> *zover
<CasW> Oké, omdat ik "failsafe-x" zie staan...
<CasW> Maar dat heb ik hier ook, zie ik nu
<CasW> Maar ik zie hier geen panel shell die je kan afsluiten :(
<TheLastProject> Misschien gdm? =/
<TheLastProject> Staat toch voor Gnome Desktop Manager of?
<CasW> Ja, kan je proberen...
<TheLastProject> (Want dit lijkt op de standaard GNOME layout)
<CasW> Doe dan; ctrl+alt+f1 (kom je in een terminal) en dan sudo service gdm stop
<CasW> En dan nog 's unity --replace
<CasW> En dan sudo service gdm start
<totimkopf> ik voel ziek hoor
<TheLastProject_> Het stoppen van gdm stopte me terug naar de bootup procedure (checking battery state als laatste) en toen Ctrl+F1, unity --replace gaf een foutmelding dat ie niet kon initialiseren =/
<TheLastProject> God, ik maak overal een chaos van D:
<CasW> ctrl+alt+f1 en dán pas GDM stoppen
<TheLastProject> Okay XD
<TheLastProject> brb dan :P
<TheLastProject> Nou, ik denk dat ik het op geef voor vandaag, is nogal... vroeg eigenlijk =/
<TheLastProject> In ieder geval bedankt voor de hulp jullie
<CasW> Niets?
<TheLastProject> Nope, krijg het niet werkend =/
<totimkopf> :(
<TheLastProject> Hmmm, denk nu aan een ding o,o
<TheLastProject> Ga dat nog even snel proberen, maar ga alvast goede nacht tegen jullie allemaal zeggen
<CasW> Vertel.
<TheLastProject> Dus tot later
<CasW> Doei!
<TheLastProject> Ik lees een forum topic, staat idt
<TheLastProject> I had to use /etc/init.d/gdm stop in order to stop Gnome and to stop X Window I had to use /etc/init.d/xdm stop.
<TheLastProject> Ik heb maar 1 van de 2 gedaan, misschien als ik beide doe werkt het D:
<TheLastProject> Maar goed, weltruste iedereen en een fijne dag nog
<CasW> Ja, misschien wel
<CasW> Maar die draait helemaal niet. Maar hij was helaas al weg.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-02
<erik1984> exit
<TheLastProject> Ik ben weer terug bij het "no screen found" probleem van gisteren als ik de X server op wil starten maar ik weet bijna 100% zeker waarom: Er zitten 2 videokaarten in de laptop =/
<alex--> omdat kernel.org 'down for maintenance' is, kan ik geen apt-get update doen en geen nieuwe dingen meer installeren...
<misnix2> het is toch wat...
<OerHeks> heeft jouw ubuntu kernel.org nodig ?
<Snicksie> TheLastProject, het zou toch echt mogelijk moeten zijn om 2 videokaarten in je laptop te laten zitten :p misschien moet je wel 1 van de twee selecteren voor gebruik ;)
<OerHeks> optimus ?
<TheLastProject> Ja, lijkt me zo, maar geen idee hoe ik er een selecteer =/
<OerHeks> welke videokaarten zitten erin ?
<Snicksie> in de bios veranderen zou ook kunnen helpen TheLastProject :)
<Snicksie> en op dat moment kun je ongetwijfeld alles netjes instellen :)
<Snicksie> zodat je het terug kan aanzetten
<TheLastProject> Nvidia GeForce 3100M en een zwak Intel kaartje =/
<Snicksie> bwah, zwak... ;)
<Snicksie> voor basisgebruik is dat goed genoeg :)
<Snicksie> kun je kiezen voor je videokaart in de bios, TheLastProject ?
<TheLastProject> Kan helaas nu niet bij de laptop, broertje zit erachter op Windoos 7 =/
<Snicksie> of kun je toevallig door middel van ctrl-alt-f1 commando's uitvoeren :p
<Snicksie> tja :p
<TheLastProject> Ctrl+Alt+F1 kon ik wel bij, ja
<Snicksie> ok
<CasW> Hoe zet ik mijn standaard toetsenbord op USA international met dode toetsen zonder GUI?
<JanC> CasW: in /etc/default/keyboard ?
<CasW> Ah, oke, danke
<CasW> Mijn /etc/default/keyboard is nu: XKBLAYOUT="us"\nXKBVARIANT="intl"
<CasW> Maar het werkt niet
<CasW> (Ik heb X herstart)
<OerHeks> XKBMODEL="pc105" XKBLAYOUT="us" XKBVARIANT="intl"
<OerHeks> en XKBOPTIONS=""
<CasW> Ah, danke :D
<CasW> Goed, ik herstart X weer...
<CasW> :( Hij werkt nog steeds niet
<JanC> CasW: na inloggen op je persoonlijke account of ... ?
<CasW> Na herstarten van X
<CasW> Moet ik even proberen helemaal uit te loggen?
<JanC> CasW: maar waar werkt het niet?
<JanC> je hebt ook een setting voor je persoonlijke account natuurlijk
<CasW> De "intl" werkt niet, setxkbmap -query geeft: rules: evdev model: evdev layout: us
<JanC> layout is dan ook "us"  :P
<CasW> (Ik zit nu overigens in Gentoo, vandaar de "niet-gui"
<CasW> )
<JanC> variant != layout
<CasW> (Ik heb nu wel een GUI, maar geen standaard progs van Ubuntu)
<CasW> Nou, hoe zet ik de variant dan? :P
<JanC> CasW: gaat dit over het tobo na inloggen of niet?
<CasW> Dit gaat over het algehele tobo, overal
<JanC> CasW: dat deed je al, lijkt me?
<JanC> CasW: per user account heb je een afzonderlijke setting uiteraard
<CasW> Ik herstartte X, als je het daarover hebt, moet ik proberen helemaal uit te loggen?
<CasW> Uiteraard, maar waar moet ik die dan instellen?
<JanC> in de GUI?  ;)
<JanC> of zet die omgevingsvariabelen misschien
<CasW> Ik heb dus geen standaard programmas, ik heb zeer weinig programmas
<JanC> installeer ze dan?
<JanC> dit kan verschillen per DE etc.
<CasW> Ik heb geen complete DE ;)
<JanC> tja...
<JanC> ik hoop dat je op z'n minst een DM hebt?
<JanC> (daarin kan je dat namelijk makkelijk instellen)
<CasW> Ik heb een WM, ja, metacity
<JanC> nee, een DM
<JanC> je draait, hoop ik, geen X als root?
<CasW> Nee
<JanC> (X sessie als root)
<JanC> dan heb je vermoedelijk wel een DM?
<CasW> Ik draai hem als mezelf
<JanC> XDM, GDM, KDM, etc.?
<CasW> Ja, GDM
<CasW> Of wacht even.
<JanC> in GDLM kan je dat toch simpel instellen?
<JanC> GDM
<CasW> Nee, ik heb LightDM ge-emerged, maar nog niet ingesteld
<JanC> in LightDM kan je dat ook kiezen
<CasW> Ik moet hem nog even instellen.
<CasW> Goed, ingesteld, ik ga even herstarten
<CasW> Nog niet gelukt, ik zit nog even te prutsen met dat LightDM
<cwh_lars> hoi
<ward_> hallo cwh_lars
<brilserver_> Hoi
<JanC> oi
<brilserver_> Onder ubuntu worden mijn wifi drivers wel herkend, onder xubuntu niet.
<brilserver_> Iemand een idee hoe ik dit ga aanpakken?
<JanC> da's erg vreemd
<brilserver_> Drivers installeren en linux is nieuw voor mij.
<JanC> aangezien drivers in de kernel zitten...
<brilserver_> Althans, dat denk ik.
<brilserver_> Ik zie geen wifi keuze rechts boven.
<brilserver_> Ik weet niet goed ik dat verder kan controleren.
<JanC> brilserver_: dat kan zijn, ik weet niet precies welke GUI Xubuntu daarvoor gebruikt
<JanC> het kan dus ook onderaan zitten of zo  ☺
<brilserver_> ja maar eth0 staat er wel.
 * JanC heeft recent geen Xubuntu meer gebruikt
<brilserver_> maar kun je ergens zien of er drivers niet zijn gevonden oid
<JanC> brilserver_: en er is geen optie om draadloos aan/uit te schakelen?
<JanC> brilserver_: als op dezelfde computer met dezelfde Ubuntu-versie het wel werkt in pakweg GNOME/Unity, dan is de driver er
<brilserver_> scherp.
<brilserver_> het fn knopje even testen
<brilserver_> ff hem erbij pakken
<JanC> normaal kan je in de kernel log-berichten ook wel iets terugvinden over die driver...
<brilserver_> lees wel veel op forums over een missende atheros driver oid, maar die handleidingen schrikken mij af.
<brilserver_> hahaha
<brilserver_> wat een lutser ben ik
<brilserver_> wifi stond uit
<JanC> ☺
<brilserver_> wat overigens wel betekend dat mijn project van deze week toch nog afgerond is deze zondag avond
<JanC> da's zoals de eerste vraag van een helpdesker bij printer-problemen altijd is of de kuisvrouw niet per ongeluk de stekker uitgetrokken heeft  ;-)
<brilserver_> Minilaptop kwam aantal jaar terug met gestripte linux versie, toen xp op gehad en nu xubuntu.
<JanC> "zit de stekker wel in?" - "JA NATUURLIJK, DENK JE DAT WE IDIOOT ZIJN?!?!?!" - "ga toch even checken misschien...?" - "hm, eh, hm, ja, eh, tja, eh, je had gelijk, eh..."
<brilserver_> ja ik zat al weer veel te moeilijk te denken door al die nare verhalen op forums over missende wifi drivers.
<JanC> brilserver_: gelukkig dat jij wel even wilde meedenken ipv te roepen   ☺
<brilserver_> nu moet ik wel een nieuw project bedenken
<brilserver_> want dit is klaar.
<hansw> oi
<OerHeks> avond hans
<ward_> JanC, HD: "kan u op start klikken meneer?" KL: "dat heb ik al gedaan! denkt gij dat ik dom ben ofzo!?!?" HD: "nee hoor meneer, dan mag u op uitvoeren klikken" KL: "DAT STAAT HIER NIET!?!?! GE KENT ER ZELF NIKS VAN!!!" HD: "U heeft toch zeker op start geklikt? linksonder?" KL: "De kniop van mijn computer staat vanvoor in het midden"
<ward_> sommige mensen kan je gewoon niet helpen, zelfs niet met de beste wil van de wereld
<Schmiel> hehe die ward_
<OerHeks> ik maak ze ook mee, stug 2 weken volhouden en uiteindelijk de vraag juist stellen. ik waardeer die vasthoudendheid :-D
<ward_> soms was het toch echt erg :s
<ward_> "dan mag u dat venster even sluiten, meneer" KL: "ah ok" *wandel, BOENK, wandel*
<ward_> "het is gesloten, meneer"
<ward_> op zo'n momenten toch wel jammer dat je je job niet kwijt wil :(
<ward_> ik zou hem anders allerhande gekke dingen hebben laten doen :)
<brilserver_> Ik ken het.
<brilserver_> Hier kom ik wellicht wat dom over met ubuntu :) dat besef ik
<brilserver_> maar ik heb in het begin bij ons ook de support gedaan op me werk.
<brilserver_> vooral mensen die meteen roepen dat er omzet werd gemist terwijl ze 2 tientjes in de week omzetten was erg.
<brilserver_> zit in ecommerce handel.
<brilserver_> sommige mensen denken echt dat ik harder ga werken als je hoofdletters aan me schrijft.
<ward_> geschreven valt wel mee :-p telefonisch bedoel ik
<brilserver_> ja dat ken ik ook
<brilserver_> ik kan me goed herrineren dat ik ooit een storingstel had en om 4 uur in de nacht werd gebeld door een gay sm shop dat er een plaatje ontbrak.
<brilserver_> gvd ze eigen schuld en dat om 4 uur in de nacht, klanten belde hem boos.
<brilserver_> was de enige keer dat ik een homo voor homo heb uitgescholden.
<Xano> Sinds deze week doet S/PDIF het niet meer. Analoog out werkt, dus het ligt niet aan de applicatie die het geluid voorziet. Ubuntu herkent de kaart nog gewoon en hij staat ingesteld als de preferred card. VOlume hoog en niet gemute
<Xano> Speakers getest met een andere computer, daar ligt het ook niet aan
<Xano> Waar zou het eventueel nog meer aan kunnen liggen?
<hansw> Goed, een leuke voor wie zijn browser wil testen
<hansw> http://test262.ecmascript.org/#
<hansw> kijk gerust eerst op home
<OerHeks> poeh lange test
<OerHeks> zit nu op 4500/26 fail
<hansw> 4200/27
<hansw> 4600
 * Xano is bijna zover dat hij percussive maintenance gaat gebruiken
<OerHeks> Tests To Run: 11016 | Total Tests Ran: 11016 | Pass: 10598 | Fail: 418 | Failed To Load: 0
<hansw> snel bakkie
<hansw> firefox 7 lijkt maar 119 fouten te hebben op die test
<hansw> je gebruikt de kde browser?
<OerHeks> Chromium 15.0.871.0
<hansw> hangt hier op 56%
<OerHeks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701219/
<OerHeks> nu, die FAIl, is dat slecht of goed, dat is me onduidelijk
<hansw> fail voldoet niet
<hansw> ik zit nu tegen de 70%
<hansw> zal straks even posten
<OerHeks> ik heb verder op die site gekeken, nergens statistieken :(
<hansw> http://pthree.org/
<hansw> daar staan een paar statistieken
<hansw> Tests To Run: 11016 | Total Tests Ran: 11016 | Pass: 10825 | Fail: 191 | Failed To Load: 0
<hansw> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/701235/
<OerHeks> zou je java versie schelen ?
<hansw> kan, maar java !== javascript (ecma)
<hansw> een vergissing die veel mensen maken
<OerHeks> ow :(
<hansw> ecmascript is een set met standaarden die moeten voldoen om in een browser js te draaien
<hansw> java is echt het spul dat vroeger van sun was, nu van oracle
<hansw> je maakte daar applets mee enzo
<hansw> je kunt er ook desktop applicaties mee maken
<hansw> of android apps
<hansw> dat kan met js niet echt handig
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks: kende jij het verschil tss java en javascript niet?
<alex-> Iemand enig idee waarom mijn laptop niet kan printen? Hij zegt; Status: Verwerken
<hansw> MonkeyDust, is geen schande hoor
<MonkeyDust> dat zou me verbazen
<MonkeyDust> nee, maar OerHeks kent toch wel wat van computers etc
<hansw> OerHeks, http://code.google.com/p/sputniktests/source/browse/trunk/tests/Conformance/15_Native_ECMA_Script_Objects/ <--
<hansw> MonkeyDust, ik ken directie leden die het verschil niet kennen
<alex-> Iemand?
<OerHeks> soms helpt printer uit/aan zetten
<OerHeks> of het is een hele grote binaire file ..
<alex-> OerHeks: 24503k
<alex-> printer aan/uit heb ik al gedaan
<szal> avond mensen ^^
<OerHeks> szal :-)
<szal> voorheen heeft Firefox 100% van een core gevreten, nu is ie weer rustig..  ik vraag me af wat er aan de hand is
<alex-> ja hij doet het:D
<alex-> na 5 minuten
<OerHeks> welke versie firefox ?
<szal> 7.0.1, vandaag per update geïnstalleerd
<szal> maar 6 deed dat ook al
<szal> ik had eerst Flash in verdenking, daar leek me iets misgelopen te zijn met 11-rc1 (64bit), maar daar ben ik niet meer helemaal zeker van
<hansw> szal, op welke site?
<hansw> klinkt als een freeze waar je infinite loopts hebt ofzo
<szal> hansw: geen idee, ik heb altijd zo'n 30 tabs open
<hansw> sluit ze en open ze 1 voor 1
<szal> voorheen Flash afgeschoten, elke pagina waar het iets zei gereload, maar op het moment geen verhoogde CPU-activiteit
<szal> maar iets anders..  ik moet m'n Grub op een ander hardeschijf plaatsen en vroeg me af of 'sudo os-prober' gevolgd door 'sudo grub-install /dev/$insertDeviceNodeHere' wel voldoende zou zijn
<hansw> zet het op de schijf waar je vanaf boot, is het meest veilige
<szal> de keuze van schijf is hier geen thema :) ..  alleen hoe ik het doe
<hansw> ok, de eerste vraag, heb je een multi boot?
<hansw> dus bijvoorbeeld windows ernaast?
<szal> ja (Kubuntu met openSUSE op chainload)
<hansw> ok, en waarom moet je grub op een andere schijf plaatsen?
<szal> omdat die schijf waar ie nu op zit fouten heeft; ik was van plan om die schijf uit te nullen en uit te halen
<hansw> ok, als die nieuwe schijf er in zit zou ik even een howto nalopen, deze bijvoorbeeld:
<hansw> http://geodsoft.com/howto/dualboot/grub.htm
<hansw> en eventueel zoeken op grub 2
<szal> gisteren bij het uitzenden van internetradio stelde ik vast dat het systeem die schijf op read-only gezet had, dus kon ik er niets aan toevoegen..  heb ik daarna eerst eens alle data op een ander schijf gecopiëerd
<hansw> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/copy-your-linux-install-different-partition-or-drive
<hansw> een backup is altijd goed ja
<szal> één schuldigen gevonden..  m'n favoriete weersite voor actuele rapporten
<szal> gesloten en opnieuw geopend, dan was de CPU-last weg
<OerHeks> ah dat gebeurt mij ook wel eens, op http://realtimetools.de/ en http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php?lang= en http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/
<OerHeks> die 3 pagina's 2 uurtjes en ze lopen vast
<szal> voor aardbevings is volgens mij http://www.emsc-csem.org/ beter
<OerHeks> ojee
<szal> en ik wilde nog zeggen: vrij kleine netsplit, dit..  maar nu wordt ie groter
<OerHeks> wb
<OerHeks> gezellig ouderwets, netsplit
<szal> heheh
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-24
<JasperCoenraats> Wat wil MFF als hij "Test Pilot-onderzoek "Desktop Heatmap 15"" afgerond heeft en data wil versturen? Ik krijg die vraag dagelijks en ik hou niet zo van data versturen.
<JasperCoenraats> anyone?
<UndiFineD> wat is jij aan het doen JasperCoenraats ? wat is mff
<JasperCoenraats> UndiFineD: Mozilla FireFoc
<JasperCoenraats> x*
<UndiFineD> nou dat zie ik nooit, maar misschien zijn het je surf stats
<JasperCoenraats> zogenaamde test-pilot
<UndiFineD> waar ben je geweest enzo
<JasperCoenraats> ik heb een maand of twee terug Linux/Ubuntu geïnstalleerd
<JasperCoenraats> ja
<JasperCoenraats> althans, welke functie (zoeken, geschiedenis, etc.)
<JasperCoenraats> Niet de exacte webstek
<JasperCoenraats> maar toch
<JasperCoenraats> mijn PC, mijn info
<JasperCoenraats> en ik ben snel wantrouwig
<JasperCoenraats> BTW: wat is Ubunti Modifications
<JasperCoenraats> is dat een plug-in voor Linux?
<JasperCoenraats> Omdat FF anders op MS afgestemd
<JasperCoenraats> is?
<UndiFineD> border, knoppen eenduidig in ubuntu maken
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> thnks
<JasperCoenraats> heb nog niet alles uitgevonden
<JasperCoenraats> zoals je merkt
<JasperCoenraats> ik ben wel heel tevreden
<JasperCoenraats> na de installatie eigenlijk MS niet meer gebruikt
<JasperCoenraats> en dus maar verwijderd, na een maand
<UndiFineD> ik gebruik chrome/chromium meer, page prefetching maakt het snel
<JasperCoenraats> ik had alleen eerder wel Outlook en nu Thunderbird. Ik mis een uitgereide agenda
<JasperCoenraats> uitgebreide
<UndiFineD> google agenda
<JasperCoenraats> dat is op het www?
<UndiFineD> evolution biedt allerlei google uitwisseling mogelijkheden
<JasperCoenraats> Ik bedoel, nstaan mijn afspraken dan op het www?
<UndiFineD> ja , maar aaleen voor jou tenzij je dat weer deelt
<JasperCoenraats> of w8wooden, als ik die daar zet?
<UndiFineD> kan, niet perse
<JasperCoenraats> het voordeel van Outlook was dat op je eigen pc staat, i.c. laptop
<UndiFineD> dat doet evolution ook
<JasperCoenraats> ok. Evolution.
<UndiFineD> maar mocht je dat willen kun je dat koppelen met google, en delen met anderen
<JasperCoenraats> van Goog;e
<JasperCoenraats> l*
<UndiFineD> nee niet van google, van gnome :)
<JasperCoenraats> Ok. Dat is een ander bedrijf, dus
<UndiFineD> google word zo gebruikt als het ware een soort groupware
<JasperCoenraats> Google is bijvoorbeeld zo vriendelijk je zoekopdrachten tot 36 jaar na dato te bewarem
<UndiFineD> er zijn ook andere
<UndiFineD> bijvoorbeeld horde
<JasperCoenraats> van lopen?
<JasperCoenraats> :)
<UndiFineD> http://www.horde.org/apps/groupware
<JasperCoenraats> Dat snap ik
<JasperCoenraats> zal vanavond eens gaan kijken of ik dat kan installeeren
<JasperCoenraats> als dat ook kan
<UndiFineD> het hangt er een beetje vanaf wat je wil en zoek, vergelijk enkele software producten
<JasperCoenraats> Ik begrijp van TB en jou dat er voor ThunderBird geen dd-on is?
<JasperCoenraats> add-on*
<JasperCoenraats> heb ook op die site gekeken
<UndiFineD> misschien gebruik je het wel als verkoper voor je klantcontacten, ben je dan niet beter af met sugarcrm
<JasperCoenraats> sugarscrm?
<UndiFineD> http://www.sugarcrm.com/
<JasperCoenraats> ja, dat zal ik ff checken, want het is idd o.m. voor dat soort dingen
<UndiFineD> tis open source hoor
<JasperCoenraats> maar dus ook voor privé zaken
<UndiFineD> er zijn echt veel geintegreerde mogelijkheden, bedenk voor jezelf goed wat je wil en wat moet
<JasperCoenraats> UndiFineD: yep. Ik zie het. Kan ook het e.e.a. kostem
<JasperCoenraats> kosten*
<UndiFineD> kan, hoeft niet
<JasperCoenraats> zo te zien
<JasperCoenraats> moet per sé legaal zijn
<JasperCoenraats> ivm controle e.d.
<JasperCoenraats> Ik denk wel dat me dat kan gebeuren
<UndiFineD> sugar kan gratis
<JasperCoenraats> test-versie?
<UndiFineD> maar er zijn echt nog vele meer
<UndiFineD> zelfs kvk heeft een pagina met aangeraden open source oplossingen
<JasperCoenraats> oh. Dat wist ik niet. Ik heb daar wel mee te maken. Ik denk dat ik daar dan eens ga buurten vanavond
<JasperCoenraats> Dat iis nogal betrouwbaar
<UndiFineD> het is dan vooral fijn als je oplossing integreerd met je accountant, die kun je daarop ook uitkiezen natuurlijk
<JasperCoenraats> ja, maar dat doe ik moot zelf
<JasperCoenraats> mooi*
<JasperCoenraats> zo'n drama is administratie niet
<JasperCoenraats> mi
<UndiFineD> als je je focused op je kwaliteiten en de zooi overlaat aan een ander kun je meer verdienen
<JasperCoenraats> ga eens even mezelf gereed maken voor vertrel. Bedankt voor je hulp en advies, dat gaat wel lukken. M.b.t. dat laatste: klopt, maar ik begin net en eerlijk gezegd pak ik het er nog wel bij. Anderzijds, als het te gek wordt is een accountant wel een goedkope oplossing
<JasperCoenraats> zie er bij zitten die al voor 25 euro per maand werken
<JasperCoenraats> en worden aanbevolen door o.a. de kvk
<UndiFineD> ga zeker naar de ondernemers meetings in je omgeving, vaak is er free coaching oid
<JasperCoenraats> moet nu weg, sorry. Vind je advies heel nuttig. Misschien tot later. Ik zit hier wel vaker.
<JasperCoenraats> Bedankt
<JasperCoenraats> doen ik
<JasperCoenraats> 3 nov a.s.
<JasperCoenraats> laters!
<UndiFineD> :)
<JasperCoenraats> (heb me al ingeschreven trouwens)
<lordievader> Goedemorgen
<Suuss> iemand online daar? Ik probeer al heel de voormiddag ubuntu te installeren op mijn laptop, en het lukt me maar niet... Hopelijk kan iemand me helpen?
<JapyDooge> stel je vraag / vertel je probleem maar :) vroeg of laat antwoord er wel iemand :)
<Suuss> oké... Ik heb dus de desktop iso op cd gebrand met 'freeisoburner', maar als ik mijn laptop opnieuw opstart gebeurd er niets. Ik heb ook al nagekeken in het opstartmenu of cdrom als 1ste ingesteld is, en dat is zo... Maar toch altijd weer het opstartscherm van windows xp.
<LEDfan> Mmm
<Suuss> zou het kunnen dat de laatste versie te zwaar is voor mijn laptop? Die is ook al wel meer dan 4j oud...
<LEDfan> Steek de cd in, start de PC op en druk eens op F12. Misschien heb je de settings in het BIOS niet opgeslagen.
<LEDfan> Suuss: dat kan atlijd, maar dan zou hij wel moeten booten. :P
<OerHeks> soms heb je op je bootscherm een keuze, vaak F8 op bootdevice nog een keer te selecteren
<Suuss> ik zal eens kijken op die manier
<LEDfan> OerHeks: haha bij mij is het altijd al F12 geweest. :P
<Suuss> bedankt!
<lordievader> Ik heb hem geloof ik op F11 zitten, ligt aan de bios he.
<OerHeks> jups, we wait and see
<LEDfan> Idd
<lordievader> Goedemiddag
<LEDfan> Hi is het gelukt,
<LEDfan> ?
<LEDfan> Ah oei dat was jij niet. :P
<lordievader> LEDfan: Nope was Suuss waar jij het over hebt, denk ik.
<LEDfan> Jep
<lordievader> LEDfan: Niet terug gekeerd...
<angela-> hallo as ik een server op mijn pc wil laen draaien met ubuntu welke kan ik dan het beste gevruiken instaleren /configureren?
<lordievader> angela-: Ubuntu server. Wees wel bereid veel op het gebied van servers te lezen.
<angela-> oke
<lordievader> angela-: Ik ga er nu even vanuit dat je een complete server installatie wil doen, en niet van een desktop install van Ubuntu een server wilt maken.
<angela-> dat laaste wil ik wel
<lordievader> angela-: Ahh, dat veranderd de zaak. Of je neemt een totaal pakket, zoiets als Lampp/Xampp of je doet het allemaal zelf, dan is een tutorial als deze aan te raden. http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-3
<OerHeks> xammp .. liever niet.
<angela-> OerHeks,  welke dan wel ?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Heb ook geen hoge pet op van Xampp, maarja...
<OerHeks> xammp is lek, gewoon lamp nemen.
<angela-> oke
<angela-> wat doen de meeste mensen met ubuntu de4sktop dan wel  als ik het zo mag vragen?
<lordievader> angela-: Er een Kubunutu desktop van maken :P
<angela-> wat is het voor deel dan van kubuntu desktop?
<lordievader> angela-: Het heeft geen Unity :)
<angela-> en dat heeft ubunto desktop wel ? en wat mag ik verstaan nder Unity?
<lordievader> angela-: Boy, are you in for a treat! http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<RawChid> Het is ook handig om te vragen wat iemand met zo'n server wil bereiken
<RawChid> Voordat je strooit met termen als xamp.
<Moll_> Tijdens de installatie van Ubuntu via wubi krijg ik na het starten schermen vol met errors. Geen idee wat ik hier mee aan moet, als ik regels uit deze errors overtyp kan ik niets vinden via google, iemand wellicht een suggestie?
<StefandeVries> Waarom via Wubi?
<Moll_> Omdat ik het eerst uit wil proberen
<Moll_> en ik heb geen partities
<RawChid> Ik heb er geen ervaring mee. Maar ik weet dat Wubi vaak zeer wordt afgeraden.
<Moll_> udevd[94]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /sev sda [176] eerst krijg ik schermen met deze errors
<RawChid> Je kunt Ubuntu beter uitproberen via LiveCD of LiveUSB
<Moll_> ah OK
<Moll_> OK, dan ga ik dat eerst eens proberen, bedankt voor de tip!
<RawChid> Dan start je Ubuntu vanaf CD of USB zonder iets aan je computer te wijzigen
<RawChid> Lekker uitproberen, en als je opnieuw opstart is alles weer zoals het was
<lordievader> Mee eens met het bovenstaande.
<RawChid> Dat over xamp?
<lordievader> Nee over wubi/live-cd.
<Moll_> waar kan ik de live cd downloaden? bij downloads zie ik alleen desktop, server versies etc
<StefandeVries> De desktop-cd is een live-cd. :)
<RawChid> Wat StefandeVries zegt. En ipv "installeren" kies je voor "Ubuntu uitproberen"
<Moll_> OK :)
<RawChid> http://ubuntu-nl.org/download/desktop
<RawChid> EN voor meer hulp: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<Moll_> ik ga het proberen, bedankt voor de links en  het advies!
<RawChid> Geen probleem. Succes ermee
<Guido1> hallo, nu heb ik xubuntu, maar geen geluid
<LEDfan_> Ga naar applications-->multimedia-->mixer zet geluid aan
<benjamins> Hallo
<OerHeks> Guido1, geen geluid of geen mp3 afspelen?
<Guido1> OerHeks: i just tryed wav and youtube
<Guido1> ik heb net wav geluiden en youtube geprobeerd
<OerHeks> wav zou moeten werken, dacht ik.
<LEDfan_> Ja maar staat je geluid aan?
<OerHeks> xubuntu restricted extra's gedaan, mixer nagekeken op mmm mute ?
<Guido1> LEDfan_: ja, dat staat aan
<LEDfan_> Guido1: ah das mooi.
<Guido1> OerHeks: hoe kijk de mixer na?
<Guido1> nog ergens anders dan boven bij de speaker?
<OerHeks> zie 1e zin van LEDfan_
<LEDfan_> Ga naar applications-->multimedia-->mixer zet geluid aan
<Guido1> LEDfan_: het lijkt aan te staan. ik heb echter geen mixer, maar pulseAudio volumenregeling
<LEDfan_> Dat zal dan zo wel zijn. :P
<Guido1> nu hoor ik iets, maar heeeeeel zacht, hoewel het op maximal staat
<OerHeks> tipje van Actionparsnip uit #ubuntu> rm -r ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds  and play a song
<OerHeks> die map word daarna opnieuw aangemaakt/confi
<OerHeks> *config
<Guido1> LEDfan_: van de een op de ander moment werkt het
<aldegonda> hoi, ik kan uitzending gemist niet bekijken; pagina komt, maar blijft een zwart veld. Weet iemand hier raad mee? alvast bedankt.
<OerHeks> en op welke geniale wereldzender ? RTL ?
<viezerd> kies voor Flash in de instellingen
<OerHeks> RTL werkt bij mij niet, viezerd, uitzending mis
<viezerd> ipv SIlverlight
<aldegonda> is al opgelost. heb bij instellingen flash gekozen.
<viezerd> rtl is andere site, toch ?
<OerHeks> ja, maar die heeft ook zoiets.
<OerHeks> hmm
<Gorash__> het jammere aan ubuntu idd, achterlijke ms silverlight
<OerHeks> er komt wel encryptie naar ubuntu via amazon > http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/09/25/more-information-about-online-dash-search-privacy
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-25
<Eddybeerke> Wie kan mij helpen met de vensterranden?
<Eddybeerke> Ik wil deze iets breder maken
<Maikel> ja hoor
 * Maikel pakt bijtel en hamer
<Eddybeerke> Hoi Maikel, weet je hoe ik de randen breder kan maken?
<Eddybeerke> vind het vervelend dat het zó precies moet en ik klik heel vaak mis!
<Maikel> Eddybeerke: ja, gebruik de terminal
<Maikel> heb je er geen last meer van
<Eddybeerke> oke [contr + alt +t]
<Eddybeerke> ook daar zijn de randen erg klein, ik wil de randen makkelijker kunnen verslepen
<Eddybeerke> De afmetingen veranderen lukt ook met [Alt+F8] of met rechts-klik op de titelbar en dan "afmetingen wijzigen", maar ik wil dit ook kunnen met de muis omdat dit net ff sneller werkt.
<Eddybeerke> na enig zoekwerk ook in het engels heb ik dit gevonden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439329
<Eddybeerke> Dit is de oplossing om de borders breder te maken.
<Eddybeerke> De value stond op "1" (waarschijnlijk zijn dit pixels) ik heb het op "3" gezet: <distance name="left_width" value="3"/>   <distance name="right_width" value="3"/>   <distance name="bottom_height" value="3"/>
<JapyDooge> nice
<khildin> hallo channel... ik probeer een key toe te voegen voor een PPA, maar op een of andere manier doe ik iets fout. Kan iemand een zetje geven? het gaat om deze ppa's: https://launchpad.net/~schooltool-owners/+archive/dev/ en https://launchpad.net/~schooltool-owners/+archive/ppa
<OerHeks> khildin, hoi, een key toevoegen hoeft niet, als je als bron in sources plakt: ppa:schooltool-owners/ppa
<OerHeks> dan haalt softwarecentre zelf de key op, dit kan even duren.
<OerHeks> doe dit daarna ook met :  ppa:schooltool-owners/dev
<khildin> ik heb alleen geen desktop omgeving...
<khildin> dus zal via (SSH) commandline moeten
<Maikel> 'moeten' = willen
<OerHeks> oke, zelfde procedure, alleen ppa toevoegen met:;   sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:schooltool-owners/ppa
<OerHeks> en dan zie je in je SSH scherm het ophalen en key ophalen voorbijkomen
<khildin> Als ik dit ingeef: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:schooltool-owners/ppa krijg ik 'command not found' ???
<Maikel> sudo su
<Maikel> en dan verder met add-apt bla
<khildin> ik heb gewoon sudo rechten... dat zou niet moeten uitmaken..
<khildin> ik kan sources.list ook gewoon editen
<khildin> ik ben ingelogd met het account die initieel is aangemaakt met het installeren van ubuntu... root is niet actief/heeft geen ww
<khildin> en dat wil ik eigenlijk wel zo houden
<OerHeks> root geen ww... dan zou je sudo moeten laten vallen, erg onveilig.
<khildin> root is nooit 'in gebruik genomen
 * OerHeks haat dat soort windows gedrag
<khildin> dat is standaard in ubuntu
<khildin> ??
<khildin> heeft niets met windows gedrag te maken
<Maikel> tja
<Maikel> dat klopt
<OerHeks> dat vergis je je, de 1e account heeft sudo rechten.
<Maikel> ubuntu wilt windows worden
<OerHeks> dus sudo pass - 1e account password
<khildin> yep en dat eerste account, daarmee ben ik via SSH ingelogd
<Maikel> maar daar wordt je niet voor gepropmpt
<Maikel> als je 1e user bent, toch?
<khildin> en dat account heeft uiteraard wel degelijk een ww... complex ww zelfs
<OerHeks> dan zou"  add-apt-repository ppa:schooltool-owners/ppa   " moeten werken
<khildin> maar goed, waardoor krijg ik de melding: 'command not found'??
<OerHeks> op welke versie van ubuntu werk je via ssh?
<OerHeks> uname -a
<khildin> lijkt me sterk dat het systeem add-apt-repository niet kent?
<khildin> lucid
<khildin> 2.6.32-43-generic-pae #97-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 5 16:59:17 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat add-apt-repository pas met 10.10 verscheen?
<khildin> hmm.. dat zou een verklaring kunnen zijn... hoe krijg ik die key dan ingevoerd?
<OerHeks> oke, oude maniet: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key>
<OerHeks> op je 2 school ppa's die groene zin open klikken, en daar de key uit halen
<OerHeks> 1024R/386B7051
<OerHeks> 1024R/386B7051
<OerHeks> ow zelfde key
<OerHeks> dus dat hoef je maar 1x te doen
<OerHeks> daarna sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<khildin> key voor beide repo's is dezelfde. dit lukt.. thnx
<OerHeks> have fun khildin
<khildin> gaat lukken...
<lordievader> Goedemiddag
<OerHeks> middagjes
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Slecht, heel slecht :-D
<lordievader> OerHeks: Dat klinkt niet best, mag ik vragen waardoor?
<OerHeks> Nou, ik dacht dat je belangstellend vroeg naar mijn ubuntu ..
<lordievader> OerHeks: Nee, meer persoonlijk.
<OerHeks> oww prima, prima :-D
<lordievader> OerHeks: Je hebt het niet zo op Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> er is meer dan unity :-)
<lordievader> OerHeks: Gelukkig wel :)
<JasperCoenraats> kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik een beetje gedegen talenpaketten installeer voor spelling en synoniemen in o.a. LibreOffice. Nu zie ik geïnstalleerde paketten niet altijd staan
<JasperCoenraats> Ik gebruik nl, en, en de
<Luckiboy> Taalvoorkeuren?
<JasperCoenraats> nou, als ik daar heen ga kan ik soms wel soms niet Duits aanvinken
<Luckiboy> Taalondersteuning, zie ik net
<JasperCoenraats> da's niet handig
<JasperCoenraats> (dat laatste is een understatement)
<JasperCoenraats> of miss bedoel je de zaken in synaptic, maar weet je hoeveel er daar staan?
<JasperCoenraats> geen idee wat structureen wel of niet goed functioneert
<Luckiboy> Nee, ik bedoel taalondersteuning gewoon vanuit de dash
<Luckiboy> Of het menu, als je Xubuntu gebruikt
<JasperCoenraats> is nog niet geinstalleerd. doe ik nu maar eens
<Luckiboy> Volgens mij is het standaard geïnstalleerd
<Luckiboy> Dus dat hoeft niet ;)
<JasperCoenraats> niet zolang geleden heb ik Ubuntu geinstalleerd. Hij meld dat dit onderdeel nog niet geheel is geïnstalleerd, maar dash kent t wel
<Luckiboy> oh, dat moet je wel installeren ja, sorry, even verkeerd begrepen
<JasperCoenraats> ja, en nu gaat het wel heel wat simpeler en zelfs met meer mogelijkheden dan bv word
<JasperCoenraats> Luckiboy: bedankt!
<Luckiboy> JasperCoenraats, graag gedaan, anders nog iets?
<JasperCoenraats> Nou, bij gebrek aan een #thunderbird kanaal, was ik daarnet bij firefox. Ik zoek nl een systeem dat verdachte maild automatisch wegzet in een malmailmap
<JasperCoenraats> Ik krijg nogal wat rotzooi ineens
<Luckiboy> Ik gebruik zelf geen thunderbird (opera mail), maar is er geen optie om zo'n mail als spam te markeren?
<JasperCoenraats> letterlijk ineens, want voorheen had ik nauwelijks zulke zaken in mijn postvak-IN
<JasperCoenraats> Ja, zeker.
<JasperCoenraats> en dan verplaats ik het handmatig
<Luckiboy> Dan komt de volgende mail van die afzender in de spam map volgens mij
<JasperCoenraats> hij begint ook dingen te herkennen
<JasperCoenraats> nee dus, zelfs niet als ie het vermoed
<Luckiboy> Komt die spam wel telkens van dezelfde afzender?
<JasperCoenraats> Nou, ik denk het wel maar technisch niet
<JasperCoenraats> M.a.w.: dezelfde link naar dezelfde site, maar steeds een ander e-mailadres als afzender
<JasperCoenraats> zelfs de tld's variëren nogal
<JasperCoenraats> zoals .tv en .br
<Luckiboy> Ok, staat het spam filter wel aan? Controleer dit in je account instellingen
<JasperCoenraats> Luckiboy: ja, die stond aan maar daar kan je dus een map opgeven voor ongewenste berichten. Die heb ik aangepast
<JasperCoenraats> en dan staat die map ook niet meer als gewone map met bijbehorende icoon, maar met een vlammetje. Dat is een malemailicoontje
<JasperCoenraats> Luckiboy: dankjewel. Dat was het wmb. Top
<Luckiboy> JasperCoenraats, geen dank, blij dat het opgelost is :)
<JasperCoenraats> :)
<vedici> middag
<Luckiboy> hallo vedici
<vedici> hoop dat er iemand is die me kan helpen
<Luckiboy> Vertel het maar :)
<vedici> heb net ubuntu gedownload en image cd gemaakt
<vedici> wil hem op mijn compi zetten krijg het mooie startscherm van ubunti door op spatie te drukken
<vedici> wil dan instal doen
<vedici> maar dan wordt mijn scherm zwart gebeurt nietss
<vedici> is dat normaal?
<Luckiboy> Ehm, er kan wel even een zwart scherm opkomen ja, maar niet te lang
<Luckiboy> Hoe lang is dat zwarte scherm er ongeveer?
<vedici> nou dit duurt wel nu 20min
<Luckiboy> Nee, dat is niet bepaalt normaal nee, even kijken
<vedici> alleen onderscore zie je linksboven
<Luckiboy> Wat zijn de specificaties van je pc?
<vedici> doe ik iets verkeerd?
<vedici> ppfff oud ding daarom wil ik dit proberen
<vedici> fujitsu siemens amilo li 1718
<Luckiboy> Oh, als het een oud ding is kan het zijn dat Ubuntu iets te hooggegrepen is qua systeemeisen
<Luckiboy> Dan kan je beter Xubuntu of Lubuntu eens een keer proberen
<vedici> 1.60 ghz geloof ik
<Luckiboy> Ubuntu is nog best wel zwaar
<vedici> ok dat wist ik niet
<vedici> dinh is traag als wat en wilde wel wat anders dus ubuntu erop
<vedici> vista basis op
<vedici> celeron m
<vedici> dus xubuntu erop wil wel denk je
<Luckiboy> Ik denk het wel, Xubuntu heeft geen 3d effecten
<Luckiboy> Maar toch nog een volwaardig OS
<vedici> 896mb ram
<Luckiboy> En als Xubuntu nog te zwaar is (wat denk ik overigens niet zo is) kan je Lubuntu altijd nog proberen
<vedici> ok dus ga deze downloaden en proberen erop te zetten.
<vedici> ieder geval thnx voor je hulp en info
<Luckiboy> Geen probleem, veel succes en plezier met Xubuntu!
<vedici> avond
<vedici> is er soms iemand die mij kan helpen of uitleggen wat ik verkeerd doe?
<Luckiboy> vedici, vertel het maar
<vedici> he luckiboy weer dezelfde haha
<Luckiboy> :)
<vedici> nou ni xubuntu geprobeerd maar weer zelfde probleem
<vedici> krijg opstart scherm van xubuntu
<vedici> kies taal
<vedici> dan instal
<Luckiboy> Probeer eens uitproberen ipv installeren (daarvanuit kan je ook installeren)
<vedici> even werkt de compi mee dan weer zwart scherm met underscore
<vedici> ja dat wil dus ook niet had ik al gedaan
<Luckiboy> Oh
<Luckiboy> Probeer eens de alternate cd
<Luckiboy> Die heeft geen GUI, dus daar kan weinig mis gaan
<vedici> dat is juist vreemd kan alles instellen maar instal nee hoor
<Luckiboy> Met uitproberen?
<vedici> sorry zo goed ben ik niet met compi
<vedici> ik heb nu opstart menu voot me van xubuntu
<vedici> kan taal kiezen
<Luckiboy> Met uitproberen, installeren, etc.?
<vedici> yep
<vedici> menu met uitproberen instal schijf op fout enz.en f1 f2 enz
<OerHeks> probeer bij de keuze, met F6 onderaan "nomodeset"
<OerHeks> dit kan veel black screen issues oplossen.
<OerHeks> zie > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<vedici> luckiboy
<Luckiboy> ja?
<vedici> sorry geen verbinding ben met mobiel bezig
<Luckiboy> Ik ga even een klein hapje eten, brb
<Luckiboy> OerHeks> probeer bij de keuze, met F6 onderaan "nomodeset"
<Luckiboy> <OerHeks> dit kan veel black screen issues oplossen.
<Luckiboy> <OerHeks> zie > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Luckiboy> ^^
<vedici> ok doe ik thnx
<vedici> smakelijk
<corewillem> hallo ik heb een vraagje
<corewillem> kan ik ubuntu installeren zonder grub ?
<OerHeks> Ik dacht van niet, je hebt grub2 nodig voor je kernel update/oude kernel als recovery keuze
<corewillem> heb al grub2 er op staan
<corewillem> en wil men dualboot niet verpesten !
<corewillem> wil ubuntu voor gaming
<OerHeks> dan installeer je geen grub na ubuntu, maar voeg je ubuntu toe aan bestaande grub
<corewillem> ja maar kan ik tijdens installatie ergens zeggen dat ie geen grub moet instellen
<OerHeks> volgens mij wel.
<corewillem> waar ergens want gaming in arch gaat niet echt vlotjes
<LEDfan> corewillem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132116/installing-ubuntu-12-04-without-installing-grub
<corewillem> merci è
<exalt> ik heb een interne externe hardeschijf die via sata gekoppeld is ( lenovo hdd caddy ) hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat deze automatisch gemount wordt  ?
<OerHeks> eenvoudig is mysdm installeren, een gui om je fstab aan te passen
<OerHeks> eh pysdm
<exalt> thanx
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<ShaggyInc> ik zit nu ff niet 8er een ubuntu-pc
<ShaggyInc> maar komt ubuntu standaard met Xeyes?
<FOAD> ShaggyInc: echt..?
<ShaggyInc> ik zit nu op een FreeBSD pc via SSH naar een debian-pc op irssi in screen
<ShaggyInc> dus nee, ik zit nu niet op een Ubuntu PC
<ShaggyInc> maar
<ShaggyInc> komt ubuntu met Xeyes?
<CyberGabber> ShaggyInc: Geloof dat xeyes standaard meekomt met package 'x11-apps'
<ShaggyInc> thanks
<CyberGabber> Xforwarding aan het testen over ssh zeker ShaggyInc ?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-26
<janus62> hallo allemaal, ik heb ubuntu 12.4 en als ik klikt op afsluiten en daarna op opnieuw opstarten loopt ubuntu vast ik hou een paars scherm en moet ik de computer handmatig uitzetten,, hoe los ik dat op ??
<janus62> gewoon afsluiten doe hij dus wel maar niet opnieuw opstarten
<janus62> ik heb alleen ubuntu op mijn desktop staan , windows is helemaal weg..
<trijntje> hey janus62
<trijntje> gebeurt dat alleen bij het herstarten of ook bij normaal afsluiten?
<vedici> goedemiddag
<trijntje> hey vedici
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: weet jij hoe je een bureaublad icoontje/picto plaatst?
<trijntje> gewoon uit de dash slepen
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> lijkt sympel, maar dan moet je die dash dus wegkrijgen
<trijntje> icoontje pakken en nog een keer op de windows/super toets drukken
<JasperCoenraats> sorry, trijntje , maar dat *-ding vraagt om de haverklap voor authentificatie
<JasperCoenraats> draadloos netwerk
<JasperCoenraats> ik wilde dus vragen of het verwijderen van een icoon niet meteen ook het verwijderen van een programma inhoudt. Maar dan zul je wellicht een w8woord moeten geven als dat al zo is, trijntje
<JasperCoenraats> ik neem aan dat dat alleen in synaptic oid gaat
<evan__> hoi, ik wil python 2.6 iemand die weet hoe ik dit goed installeer ?
<OerHeks> Waarom terug naar 2.6 ?
<OerHeks> het kan, bij het antwoord <4> staat een switcher > http://askubuntu.com/questions/125342/how-can-i-install-python-2-6-on-12-04
<dennis___> Hallo
<dennis___> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<dennis___> met apache2
<lordievader> dennis___: Wat is het probleem?
<dennis___> Ik heb een apache2 server opgezet
<dennis___> zit al 2 dagen te rommelen virtualhost werkend te krijgen
<dennis___> blijf maar fout meldingen krijgen
<lordievader> dennis___: Wat voor een foutmeldingen?
<dennis___> Internal Server Error
<lordievader> dennis___: En wat zegt de log?
<dennis___> ff kieken
<dennis___>  /var/www/.htaccess: Invalid command 'aRewriteEngine', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<dennis___> heb nu al aRewriteEngine veranderd naar rewrite zonder a
<Ian> en wat is de error dan
<dennis___> http://spotwatnieuws.nl/newznab/www/
<dennis___> hier staat dus een index.php maar zie niks
<Ian> dan staat ie er niet he ;)
<Ian> je rewriterules zijn niet goed
<Ian> je forceerd alles hard naar je parent directory
<dennis___> Hoe bedoel je
<Ian> precies zoals ik het zeg
<Ian> http://spotwatnieuws.nl/newznab/www/
<Ian> geeft de error
<Ian> The requested URL /newznab/index.php was not found on this server.
<Ian> terwijl de url moet zijn /newznab/www/index.php
<Ian> maar volgens mij heb je ook net het newznab kanaal gejoined of niet dennis___
<dennis___> Klopt, maar zit op eena andere pc
<dennis___> op een andere
<Ian> ok dat lijkt me een betere plek voor deze discussie
<vedici> he luckiboy
<vedici> avond luitjes
<trijntje> avond
<vedici> ik heb al paar dagen een probleem en kom er niet uit kan iemand mij helpen
<vedici> avond trijntje
<trijntje> vraagt en gij zult antwoord krijgen ;)
<vedici> thnx hhaha
<trijntje> in theorie in ieder geval ;)
<vedici> ben al paar dagen bezig met ubuntu op mijn laptop te zetten maar niets daarna xubuntu geprobeerd maar ook niet
<vedici> heb bestand gedownload image gebrand en start met cd op
 * Luckiboy is inmiddels ook aanwezig
<vedici> kom in het mooie scherm van ububtu of xubuntu kan f1 f2 knoppen bedienen maar voor rest niets
<vedici> kan geen instal doen en niet ubuntu bekijken zonder instal
<Luckiboy> Heb je de alternate cd al geprobeerd?
<vedici> yep ook niets
<vedici> zelfs via windows instal dus dualboot als ik het goed heb dan kan ik kiezen met welk os ik wil starten dat werkt nog niet eens
<Luckiboy> Vreemd
<vedici> ligt het dan aan mijn lptop dat ie zo oud is
<vedici> denk dt dat ding van 2006 2007 is
<Luckiboy> Ik denk het, maar het is wel erg vreemd dat Xubuntu er dan ook niet op wil draaien
<Luckiboy> Dat is toch lichter dan windows vista zou je zeggen
<vedici> heb zelfs de link gelezen die je me stuurde maar werkte ook niet eens
<vedici> maar als ik google mijn laptop en vraag of ie op ubuntu kan draaien kom je genoeg tegen
<OerHeks> "genoeg tegen" wat bedoel je daarmee?
<vedici> nou dat er mensen zijn die ubuntu draaien op type laptop die ik heb
<vedici> dus ljkt me vreemd waarom mij het niet lukt
<OerHeks> nomodeset werkt dus niet, begrijp ik... welke laptop heb je?
<vedici> ja die link was van u zag ik en had ik geprobeerd maar niets
<vedici> ik heb fujitsu siemens amilo li 1718
<vedici> 32 bit celeron 1.60ghz 894 mb
<vedici> hij ligt hier stof te happpen en traag als wat dus dacht leuk project om linux te proberen hoe en wat het is
<lordievader> Goedenavond
<vedici> avond
<lordievader> Hey vedici, hoe is het ermee?
<vedici> nou wil niet egt en het het al uitgelegt tegen oerheks en luckiboy
<OerHeks> Voor zover ik kan zien, zou die ATI kaart in je latop het gewoon moeten doen.
<OerHeks> wellicht is het de PAE kernel in de standaard 32 bit iso ( ik snap niet waarrom dat standaard is)
<CasW> Klopt, PAE is standaard vanaf 12.04 of 12.10
<OerHeks> Weet jij een iso zonder, CasW ?
<vedici> nou als ik opstart krijg ik wel menu van ubuntu wil instal doen dan pakt ie de cd even je hoort compi werken dan beeld zwart met strep links boven maar niets meer
<CasW> Misschien bij de alternate... Anders zou ik het zo gauw niet weten.
<CasW> Zelf een maken, maar ja...
<trijntje> ja, alternate geloof ik
<trijntje> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<trijntje> of de mini.iso, dan moet je wel de laptop op internet aansluiten
<vedici> ok thnx voor jullie hulp
<vedici> zeer behulpzaam hiero
<vedici> ik heb de site bij favo staan en zal het gaan proberen.
<CasW> Hm, 13.04 release date is ook alweer aangekondigd.
<vedici> ik zal zeker terugkomen over hoe en wat fijne avond mensen thnx
<trijntje> graag gedaan, kom gerust eens rondhangen ;)
<vedici> zal ik zeker doen.
<szal> vedici: een naam ook?
<vedici> ? sorry
<szal> vedici: ah, verkeerd, please disregard
<szal> CasW: hebben ze ook een naam aangekondigd?
<vedici> ok geen probleem haha
<CasW> Volgens mij niet, even nakijken.
<CasW> Nope, ze hebben het nog over 'the 'R' release cycle'
<AYP> ik kan mijn helderheid niet aanpassen
<AYP> wie kan mij helpen=
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-27
<Vancha> morgen allemaal
<lordievader> Hey Vancha, hoe is het ermee>
<lordievader> >=?
<Vancha> best hoor, weer druk bezig met school :)
<Vancha> met een java project aan de gang nu
<Vancha> heb de leraar net zover gekregen dat hij les geeft in ubuntu in plaats van opensuse
<lordievader> Vancha: Ah dat is best leuk, wat moet je maken?
<Vancha> lach niet als ik het zeg :p
<Vancha> een rekenmachine ^^
<StefandeVries> Koetjes en kalfjes -> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ;)
<lordievader> Vancha: Wat is mis met OpenSuse?
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Sorry.
<Vancha> het is geen ubuntu :O
<Vancha> ik gebruik zelf geen opensuse
<Vancha> we hebben het in het eerste jaar op school gehad
<Vancha> maar ik miste de debian manier van makkelijk software installeren
<Vancha> het ubuntu software center :)
<lordievader> Vancha: StefandeVries heeft gelijk, laten we naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic gaan.
<Vancha> ai sorry :) is ook zo
<Vancha> excuus
<Sarawara> dag, ik ben een niet zo getalenteerd (maar wel erg tevreden) ubuntu gebruiker en probeer ubuntu met een usb stick te installeren
<Sarawara> maar windows popt onmiddelijk op, zeggend dat ik moet kiezen tussen 'repair' en 'normaal'
<Sarawara> en dus mijn keuze (F12, opstarten via usb) negeert
<Sarawara> goeie morgen ook :)
<lordievader> Sarawara: Hoe heb je de stick gemaakt?
<Sarawara> de stick geformateerd, dan de iso erop gesleept
<lordievader> Sarawara: Dat gaat inderdaad niet werken, je gebruikt windows?
<Sarawara> ah, ok, gebruiken niet echt, maar ik wil het er liever niet af want soms moet ik dat voor iemand effe hebben
<lordievader> Sarawara: Wat ik bedoel, gebruik je het om de usb-stick te maken? Of heb je Ubuntu ergens staan? In Ubuntu is het namelijk makkelijker.
<Sarawara> ik ben hier nu op een andere computer met ubuntu
<lordievader> Sarawara: Ah, dan word het makkelijk zoek het programma "Startup-disk creator".
<Sarawara> is dat linux live usb creator?
<lordievader> Sarawara: Denk het wel, ja.
<Sarawara> ok, wat doe ik ermee
<Sarawara> moet die mee op de CD of los op de computer?
<lordievader> Sarawara: Hoe ik het hier heb staan in het bovenste veld selecteer je je ISO en in de onderste de usb stick. En vervolgens klik je op Make Startup Disk.
<Sarawara> en wat betekent dat? dat ik dat op deze computer moet doen en die zogenaamde 'startup disk' op de usb zetten?
<Sarawara> ik snap er niks van, die live creator is een windows-ding
<Sarawara> een .exe bedoel ik
<lordievader> Sarawara: Ik dacht dat je net zei dat je achter een Ubuntu pc zat?
<Sarawara> ja, juist daarom, die 'Startup disk' is een .exe (die andere computer staat hier trouwens ook naast me)
<lordievader> Sarawara: Ubuntu zou zijn eigen programma moeten hebben om een usb stick te maken.
<lordievader> Sarawara: Draai het volgende commando eens in een terminal: usb-creator-gtk
<Sarawara> ah, ok ik probeer dit even
<Sarawara> blijkbaar gaat dat 10 minuten duren, alvast bedankt (voor als het moest werken :) want zoon wil dringend terug op zijn eigen computer ;)
<lordievader> Sarawara: Hehe, veel plezier.
<Sarawara> dank, het lukt
<Sarawara> nog een vraggje, op een
<Sarawara> als ik kies 'ubuntu naast windows zetten' krijg ik de keuze om een bepaald geheugen aan het één en het ander toe te wijzen, dit zijn twee grijze zones en je kan die  respectievelijk groter/kleiner maken
<Sarawara> maar ik weet niet welke zone voor ubuntu en welke voor windows zijn
<lordievader> Sarawara: Staat dat niet ergens? Ik gebruik die optie nooit dus ik weet het niet echt...
<Sarawara> Tis in orde
<sarawara> ok, gelukt maar nog niet helemaal, computer wil nog niet opstarten met ubuntu, alleen nu ik via de usb opstartte wel, dat kan toch niet de bedoeling zijn?
<sarawara_> 't is gelukt !!! bedankt voor de hult lordievader en nog een prettige dag!
<sarawara_> hulp
<UndiFineD> :)
<warddr> Heeft er iemand ervaring met ubuntu en een usb-geluidskaart?
<warddr> never mind, het ding kost nog geen 3 EUR, heb het gewoon gekocht, zal dan wel zien
<evan_> hallo
<Luckiboy> hallo exalt
<linda_> Iemand enig idee hoe ik mijn eeepc met easy peasy erop helemaal leeg kan maken van onnodige bestanden?
<lordievader> Goedemiddag
<vabi> hoe instaleer ik ubuntu
<SkippersBoss> euh ??
<SkippersBoss> vanuit welke situatie
<vabi> heb win 7
<vabi> ben nu aan het downladen
<SkippersBoss> vraag een wil je het naast of over windows heen installeren
<vabi> naast
<SkippersBoss> What ben je precies aan het downloaden
<SkippersBoss> ah ok
<vabi> 23bit versie
<vabi> 32
<SkippersBoss> Meeste success heb hje wanneer je het via de stick doet
<vabi> sorry
<SkippersBoss> np
<vabi> dus bestand op usb zetten en dat pc opstarten
<SkippersBoss> deze kan je met windows aanmaken. Nou ben ik niet bekend m
<SkippersBoss> er is een progje dat heet unetbootin
<SkippersBoss> dat maakt graag de bootable stick voor je aan
<vabi> ok heb site gevonden
<SkippersBoss> Tijdens het installeren van ubuntu zeggen dat je het naast win7 wilt installeren
<SkippersBoss> en de aanwijzingingen volgen
<SkippersBoss> aanwijzingen
<SkippersBoss> hmm
<vabi> bedankt voor de info zal er aan beginnen hopelijk lukt het
<SkippersBoss> er zijn hier genoeg gebruikers om je te helpen om dit tot een success te maken
<lordievader> Goedenavond
<OerHeks> hoi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> net zoals gister, arm maar gelukkig. en met u?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker aan deze kant van het scherm.
<exalt> OerHeks, arm maar gelukkig, dat is tegenstrijdig! een gelukkig mens is een rijk mens!
<FOAD> En vice versa!
<OerHeks> beta II is uit > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.10/
<OerHeks> woei amd64.iso   756M i386.iso 751 mb
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-28
<evan_> FOAD, im suited for battle!
<FOAD> Mogge.
<Luckiboy> hallo FOAD
<HollandCraft> Iemand hier?
<HollandCraft> Wie kan me ergens mee helpen
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Wat is je probleem?
<HollandCraft> Ik wil phpmyadmin installeren
<HollandCraft> op Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<HollandCraft> Maar weet niet hoe..
<JapyDooge> heb je al een webserver draaien?
<HollandCraft> jaja
<HollandCraft> Ook gewoon root toegang
<HollandCraft> Moet alleen weten hoe je het moet installeren
<JapyDooge> en php geconfigureerd?
<HollandCraft> Nope
<HollandCraft> Ik weet niet wat
<JapyDooge> ah
<Maikel> apt-get install phpymadmin?
<JapyDooge> dat kan idd :)
<HollandCraft> Gedaan
<Maikel> apt-get php5?
<Maikel> sql?
<Maikel> enz enz
<HollandCraft> phpmyadmin
<HollandCraft> Oow
<HollandCraft> Moeten die allemaal?
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Yes.
<JapyDooge> phpmyadmin heeft die als prerequirements dus op zich niet
<JapyDooge> lordievader: wat zie je op http://localhost/phpmyadmin (er van uit gaande dat het op je eigen machine is)?
<Maikel> ja, php is voor de site, mysql voor de backend en dergelijke
<HollandCraft> dus apt-get install php5
<HollandCraft> apt-get install sql
<HollandCraft> En nog meer?
<HollandCraft> Ik zie daar een lijstje
<HollandCraft> Het is niet op eigen pc
<JapyDooge> http://www.distrogeeks.com/how-to-install-phpmyadmin-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<HollandCraft> maar ik snap het wat je bedoeld
<JapyDooge> ah
<lordievader> JapyDooge: ? Als ik naar mijn server ga (waar die op staat) krijg ik gewoon phpmyadmin.
<HollandCraft> Die link
<JapyDooge> oh sorry
<JapyDooge> ik bedoelde HollandCraft
<HollandCraft> heb ik al geprobeerd
<HollandCraft> Maar krijg ik niet werkend
<HollandCraft> heeft ene of andere error code
<JapyDooge> hmm wat voro een? :)
<HollandCraft> ff proberne
<HollandCraft> 2204 kan dat?
<JapyDooge> kun je het kopieren / plakken? :)
<HollandCraft> is putty
<JapyDooge> je chat in putty?
<HollandCraft> De console is putty ja
<JapyDooge> want phpmyadmin bezoek je normaal met een webserver
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> err
<JapyDooge> webbrowser
<JapyDooge> ('t is vrijdag)
<JapyDooge> maar in putty kun je gewoon kopieren en plakken :)
<JapyDooge> rechtsklik = plak
<JapyDooge> links en slepen + enter = knip
<HollandCraft> :P
<HollandCraft> maar ik krijg hem nu ook niet meer
<HollandCraft> Maar het installeren
<HollandCraft> Werkt ook niet
<JapyDooge> hmm
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Staat de server trouwens lokaal of remote?
<HollandCraft> Is een dedicated server
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Is je ip geautoriseerd?
<JapyDooge> de vereisten voor phpmyadmin zijn een webserver (bijv apache httpd), php zelf uiteraard en een mysql-server om mee te connecten
<HollandCraft> http://5.9.77.143
<JapyDooge> hm
<JapyDooge> wat je ook kan doen :)
<JapyDooge> dan is je versie wat recenter
<JapyDooge> ik zie dat je een /phpmyadmin mapje hebt
<JapyDooge> wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpmyadmin/files/phpMyAdmin/3.5.2.2/phpMyAdmin-3.5.2.2-english.tar.gz/download#!md5!6e5248418e9fcedc1c7434f4074503fd
<HollandCraft> Is dat het probleem?
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Heb je in /var/www (normale apache setup) een map phpmyadmin staan?
<JapyDooge> en dan 'tar xvvf phpMyAdmin-3.5.2.2-english.tar.gz'
<lordievader> JapyDooge: Wat is er mis met de versie uit de repo?
<HollandCraft> Wat moet achter wget ?
<JapyDooge> lordievader: vaak outdated in mijn ervaring
<lordievader> JapyDooge: Werkt hier anders prima.
<JapyDooge> ik zeg niet dat het niet werkt
<HollandCraft> Wat moet achter wget ?
<JapyDooge> die url :)
<HollandCraft> -bash: !md5!6e5248418e9fcedc1c7434f4074503fd: event not found
<JapyDooge> oh sorry, even de !md5 enz er achter vandaan :)
<HollandCraft> ah ok
<HollandCraft> Hij kan hem niet vinden
<HollandCraft> bij dat tar
<HollandCraft> tar xvvf phpMyAdmin-3.5.2.2-english.tar.gz tar: phpMyAdmin-3.5.2.2-english.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<HollandCraft> tar xvvf phpMyAdmin-3.5.2.2-english.tar.gz tar: phpMyAdmin-3.5.2.2-english.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<HollandCraft> Als ik die command
<HollandCraft> invoer
<HollandCraft> Werkt het niet
<HollandCraft> Kan hem niet vinden
<JapyDooge> dat ging bijna goed
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> HollandCraft: doe eens ls -lah ?
<JapyDooge> zie je dan wel een file staan?
<HollandCraft> Nope
<JapyDooge> dan is er wss iets mis gegaan bij de wget.. hmz raar
<HollandCraft>  wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpmyadmin/files/phpMyAdmin/3.5.2.2/phpMyAdmin-3.5.2.2-english.tar.gz/download
<HollandCraft> Heb ik ingevoerd
<JapyDooge> ik wil op zich wel met je mee kijken als je dat geen issue vind (teamviewer ofzo) - ff zien of die url werkt op m'n eigen server
<HollandCraft> Ooooooooow
<HollandCraft> Oeps
<HollandCraft> Verdomme -.-
<JapyDooge> lol, er gaat een lampje aan? :p
<HollandCraft> Vergeten er de bestandsextentie achter te zetten ..
<HollandCraft> Oke
<HollandCraft> Stapje verder
<HollandCraft> En dan
<HollandCraft> Hij is uitgepakt
<JapyDooge> aah
<HollandCraft> En in de root zie ik het mapje phpMyAdmin staan
<JapyDooge> in /var/www?
<HollandCraft> Nee.
<JapyDooge> of in /
<HollandCraft> in de /root
<JapyDooge> aah sorry
<JapyDooge> juist :)
<JapyDooge> dan een 'cp -frv ./phpMyAdmin /var/www/phpmyadmin'
<JapyDooge> dat zou de inhoud netjes moeten kopieren
<JapyDooge> er van uit gaande dat /var/www/ je documentroot is (wat hij default is)
<lordievader> f flaggetje is een beetje overbodig...
<HollandCraft> cp: cannot stat `/phpMyAdmin': No such file or directory
<JapyDooge> mja het overschijft zonder vragen
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Het is handig om lowercase te gebruiken.
<lordievader> Ow wacht, nvm.
<HollandCraft> Dat is standaard gegenereerd
<HollandCraft> maar ik pas het wel aan
<JapyDooge> HollandCraft: vergeet niet de . er voor :) er van uit gaande dat je in /root zit
<JapyDooge> vandaar dat ik bij de target ook lowercase opgeef
<HollandCraft> Het is niet 1 bestandje het is een mapje
<JapyDooge> je kan ook /root/phpMyAdmin doen, het enige wat . betekend is 'huidige map'
<lordievader> Waarom eigenlijk een cp en niet een mv? phpmyadmin hoort niet in /root te blijven staan...
<JapyDooge> lordievader: bij een mv neem je de rechten mee, bij een cp past hij de rechten aan naar de bovenliggende folder in de destination
<HollandCraft> Geef me de command er dan aub voor
<JapyDooge> bij cp gaan de rechten netjes naar www-data (omdat /var/www al van www-data is normaliter), bij een mv blijft hij root:root
<JapyDooge> HollandCraft: hij staat in /root/phpMyAdmin toch?
<HollandCraft> Wat is de command daarvoor?
<lordievader> Simpele chown eroverheen?
<HollandCraft> Ja
<JapyDooge> dan zou 'cp -frv /root/phpMyAdmin /var/www/phpmyadmin' moeten werken..
<JapyDooge> lordievader: dat kan, maar persoonlijk vind ik dit fijner/sneller, daarbij is het niet alleen de owner maar ook de rechten op zich
<JapyDooge> + je hebt het origineel nog als je wat sloopt :P
<JapyDooge> alhoewel je natuurlijk altijd opnieuw kan downloaden/uitpakken
<JapyDooge> kwestie van smaak gok ik
<HollandCraft> Er zit bij de hoster een mooie reset knop
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> in other news: ik ben het wachtwoord van m'n vps vergeten :P
<HollandCraft> Bestaat niet -.-
<lordievader> Ach ja, dat is het fijne aan linux. Million ways that lead to Rome.
<JapyDooge> HollandCraft: kun je eens ls -lah doen in /root? :)
<HollandCraft> Kan ik ja
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Je weet zeker dat de map in /root staat?
<JapyDooge> hoe heet die phpmyadmin folder daar?
<JapyDooge> blijkbaar geen 'phpMyAdmin' dus :) waarschijnlijk staat ook het versienummer er achter
<JapyDooge> wss iets van /root/phpMyAdmin-3.5.2.2-english ofzo :)
<HollandCraft> Sorrry..
<HollandCraft> Mapje
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Gebruik je trouwens sudo cp? Jij hebt namelijk geen lees rechten in /root.
<HollandCraft> heet
<HollandCraft> niet
<HollandCraft> phpMyAdmin
<HollandCraft> Maar met nummertjes erbij :P
<JapyDooge> heh
<HollandCraft> Verdomme
<HollandCraft> Ik faal
<JapyDooge> ach shit happens
<JapyDooge> je wil niet weten hoeveel installaties ik verziekt heb toen ik nieuw was met die meuk >.<
<JapyDooge> en het is vrijdag :D
<JapyDooge> maar dan zal het wss iets van cp -rfv /root/phpMyAdmin-3.5.2.2 /var/www/phpmyadmin ofzo worden :)
<JapyDooge> met <tab>-toets kun je autoaanvullen
<HollandCraft> Jeah
<HollandCraft> En dan'?
<JapyDooge> dus als je /root/php<tab> doet, vult ie het vaak voor je aan
<JapyDooge> oh hmm
<JapyDooge> kun je eens 'rm -rf /var/www/phpmyadmin/*' doen? :) ik zie een foutje
<JapyDooge> en daarna 'cp -rfv /root/phpMyAdmin-3.5.2.2/* /var/www/phpmyadmin'
<JapyDooge> anders neemt ie het mapje zelf mee, niet heel praktisch ^^
<lordievader> Gebruik rm nooit in combo met f!
<JapyDooge> O-)
<JapyDooge> naja
<lordievader> Zeer gevaarlijk, zeker als je root rechten hebt.
<JapyDooge> gebruik is persoonlijk, maar raad het nooit iemand aan :P agreed
<lordievader> -f + root + wildcards = death of a system.
<JapyDooge> alhoewel het beruchte verwijder-alles-commando inmiddels niet meer mogelijk is meen ik
<lordievader> JapyDooge: Tuurlijk wel.
<JapyDooge> lordievader: 'rm -rf /' is dacht ik hardcoded niet meer mogelijk in rm, althans, in sommige distro's :)
<HollandCraft> Die bestaat vast wel
<JapyDooge> een soort filter :p
<JapyDooge> zo van 'hee je doet dit, dat wil je niet'-melding
<JapyDooge> dunno hoe dat in Ubuntu is tho
<JapyDooge> HollandCraft: http://5.9.77.143/phpmyadmin/ :) gefeli ^^ hij staat er op
<JapyDooge> je mist nog wat plugins tho
<HollandCraft> En dan?
<HollandCraft> Ja
<JapyDooge> je zal php-mysqli moeten installeren denk ik, via apt-get
<JapyDooge> maar ik weet niet zeker hoe die package heet in de repository's :) php-mysql valt te proberen
<HollandCraft> Ik probeer
<JapyDooge> succes lol
<HollandCraft> Unable :P
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> php5-mysql
<JapyDooge> denk ik zomaar
<HollandCraft> Gedaan
<JapyDooge> hmmm
<JapyDooge> oh
<JapyDooge> apachectl restart
<JapyDooge> :)
<HollandCraft> The mysqli extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration. <a href="Documentation.html#faqmysql" target="documentation"><img src="themes/dot.gif" title="Documentation" alt="Documentation" class="icon ic_b_help" /></a>
<HollandCraft> Wat houdt dat in?
<JapyDooge> hij mist de mysql-plugin in de php configuratie
<JapyDooge> maar
<JapyDooge> die heb je net wel geinstalleerd :)
<JapyDooge> alleen is apache niet herstart
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Php laad de mysqli extensie niet.
<JapyDooge> probeer anders '/etc/init.d/apache2 restart' :)
<HollandCraft> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 5.9.77.143 for ServerName  ... waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 5.9.77.143 for ServerName
<JapyDooge> da's niet zo'n probleem :)
<JapyDooge> dan hangt er simpelweg nog geen dns aan
<HollandCraft> Klopt
<JapyDooge> http://5.9.77.143/phpmyadmin/ gefeliciteert :)
<HollandCraft> Ja
<HollandCraft> En die error eronder
<HollandCraft> hoe krijg ik dat eruit
<HollandCraft> En hoe moet ik inloggen
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> die error die apache net geeft bedoel je?
<JapyDooge> (op die website zie ik geen error)
<HollandCraft> The mysqli extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration. <a href="Documentation.html#faqmysql" target="documentation"><img src="themes/dot.gif" title="Documentation" alt="Documentation" class="icon ic_b_help" /></a>
<JapyDooge> en inloggen is afhankelijk van de login gegevens van je mysql server :) heb je die al geinstalleerd?
<HollandCraft> Neeeee.
<JapyDooge> HollandCraft: refresh :) ik krijg netjes een login scherm
<JapyDooge> ahhh
<JapyDooge> HollandCraft: 'apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client'
<HollandCraft> Ow ja
<HollandCraft> Cache
<HollandCraft> Kut cache
<JapyDooge> vraagt je tijdens de installatie voor het instellen van een wachtwoord ^^
<HollandCraft> Ik zat het ja
<HollandCraft> Hij is nu bezig
<lordievader> Wat is het leven toch makkelijk als je apt-get gebruikt.
<JapyDooge> zorg er voor dat je mysql-root-password niet eenvoudig is, het is best een risico om een open phpmyadmin pagina te hebben ^^
<HollandCraft> Het werkt
<HollandCraft> :)
<HollandCraft> Ik dank jullie zeer
<HollandCraft> Jullie zullen me nog vaak zien
<JapyDooge> haha succes
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Veel plezier.
<HollandCraft> Hebben hier mensen ervaring met Multicraft?
<lg188> hey, ik was aan het opzoeken om een server in hibernation te steken tot een bepaald uur, maar uhm rtcwake werkt blijkbaar niet bij mem of standby
<lg188> en bij disk start die niet meer terug op of iets gelijkaardig
<MichelDestar> Hallo
<HollandCraft> Kan iemand mij helpen met chmodden van een mapje?
<HollandCraft> Welke commands moet ik ervoor uitvoeren
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Hoe wil je de rechten hebben?
<HollandCraft> Hij moet ze kunnen bewerken
<HollandCraft> vanuit de console
<HollandCraft> Dus alles
<HollandCraft> Hij moet alles kunnen
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Owner,Group of World?
<HollandCraft> Owner denk ik
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Kan je binair tellen? Het is best handig om het systeem te kennen.
<HollandCraft> Niet echt
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Staat hier uitgelegt.
<HollandCraft> Waar?
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Whoops link vergeten: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binair
<HollandCraft> Ik hoef alleen maar ff een mapje te chmodden
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Chmod gebruik 3 cijfers voor zijn argument, bijv. chmod 621. De cijfers hebben altijd deze volgorde: Owner (6), Group (2) en World (1).
<HollandCraft> Oke
<HollandCraft> Maar wat is de command ervoor
<HollandCraft> Ik snap het niet
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Hoe ze op de getallen komen is als volgt, je hebt 3 bits, rwx (read-write-execute).
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Wat snap je niet?
<HollandCraft> Dat moet hij kunnen ja
<HollandCraft> Wat de command opbouw is
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Die ben ik dus aan het uitleggen...
<HollandCraft> Ooow
<HollandCraft> Oke
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Dus je hebt de 3 bits, rwx. Zeg dat je de owner read en write access wilt geven maar niet execute. Het bit patroon is dus: 110, wat in decimaal 6 is.
<HollandCraft> uhh oke
<HollandCraft> Zag i kja
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Group wil je meestal alleen read access geven dus: 100 = 4. En World geven we geen rechten 000 = 0. Het argument voor chmod word dus: chmod 640
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Snap je het zover?
<HollandCraft> Uhh
<HollandCraft> Nee
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Oke, waar gaat het fout?
<HollandCraft> Ik heb nog nooit met linux gewerkt
<HollandCraft> ik weetn iet wat ik moet doen
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Oke, maar snap je het principe achter chmod?
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Of in iedergeval zijn argument.
<HollandCraft> Ongeveer wel ja
<HollandCraft> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<HollandCraft> Daar staat dat toch uitgelegd? :P
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Oke dat is mooi. Nou welke folder wil je van wat voor een permissie voorzien?
<HollandCraft> Dit mapje /var/www/panel/bin
<HollandCraft> sorry dit mapje: /var/www/panel
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Even snel doorgekeken, vind het niet echt, euhmm, handig.
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Ja, die is van www-data neem ik aan? Wat moet die ermee kunnen?
<HollandCraft> Bij het installeren van Multicraft, een minecraft server beheer software, moet hij een file aanmaken en daarna weer verwijderen
<HollandCraft> 09.28 17:34:49 ERROR Failed to create pid file: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'/var/www/panel/multicraft.pid' 09.28 17:34:49 ERROR Failed to delete the pid file: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/www/panel/multicraft.pid'
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Wat heeft een minecraft server met een webserver te maken? Heeft hij een web-frontend ofzo?
<HollandCraft> Ja
<HollandCraft> http://www.onlinecraft.nl/panel
<HollandCraft> Niet van mij
<HollandCraft> maar dat lijkt erop
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Onder welke user word de minecraft server gedraaid, en wat zijn de permissies nu in /var/www?
<HollandCraft> root
<HollandCraft> permissies weet ik niet
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Kan je de output van "ls -l /var" en "ls -l /var/www" posten>
<lordievader> >=?
<HollandCraft> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Sep 28 06:25 backups drwxr-xr-x 10 root root  4096 Sep 28 17:20 cache drwxr-xr-x 40 root root  4096 Sep 28 17:20 lib drwxrwsr-x  2 root staff 4096 Jan 27  2012 local lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     9 Sep 27 16:56 lock -> /run/lock drwxr-xr-x 12 root root  4096 Sep 28 17:20 log drwxrwsr-x  2 root mail  4096 Mar 15  2012 mail drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Mar 15  2012 opt lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     4 S
<HollandCraft> -rw-r--r--  1 root         root              194 Sep 27 21:40 index.html drwxr-xr-x  8 hollandcraft hollandcraft     4096 Sep 28 16:41 multicraft -rw-r--r--  1 root         root         11922168 Sep 28 16:37 multicraft.tar.gz drwxr-x--x 14 www-data     www-data         4096 Sep 28 17:02 panel drwxr-xr-x  7 root         root             4096 Sep 28 16:20 phpmyadmin
<HollandCraft> dat?
<lg188> wat dacht je van pastebin?
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Of ik mis het maar er staat geen /var/www in /var, paste bin maakt het wel wat overzichterlijker ja...
<HollandCraft> ?
<HollandCraft> http://pastebin.com/tyn9dZBd
<HollandCraft> http://pastebin.com/ZM8aS3tB
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Normaal is www-data de owner (en group) van /var/www en alles daarin.
<HollandCraft> ??
<HollandCraft> Zo kreeg i kde server
<lordievader> HollandCraft: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<lordievader> HollandCraft: www-data is de user waaronder apache normaal draait, tenzij dit is aangepast.
<HollandCraft> Werkt alweer iet
<HollandCraft> Krijg geeen bericht
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Wat werkt niet? Chown geeft niks terug.
<HollandCraft> Ooh
<HollandCraft> Dan werkt het even goed niet
<HollandCraft> Kan hij het nu aanpassen
<HollandCraft> Als ik het uitgevoerd heb
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Wellicht, is de owner nu www-data?
<HollandCraft> Denk het
<HollandCraft> wel ja
<HollandCraft> maar na het uitvoeren
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Oke, dan nogmaals onder welke user draait de minecraft server?
<HollandCraft> command die ik moet doen: /var/www/panel/bin/multicraft -v start
<HollandCraft> Werkt nog niet
<HollandCraft> Onder Root
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Het is niet verstandig dingen onder root te draaien.
<HollandCraft> Hoe pas ik het dan aan?
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Root wil je eigenlijk nooit gebruiken, tenzij je niet anders kunt.
<HollandCraft> Weet ik veel :P
<HollandCraft> Hoe pas ik het dan aan?
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Ergens ben je ingelogt onder root, meestal iets van sudo -i, of iets dergelijks. Als dat het geval is log je uit met exit.
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Is het trouwens een ubuntu server?
<HollandCraft> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<HollandCraft> c0dca.cm-5-5a.dynamic.ziggo.nl root@Ubuntu-12
<HollandCraft> Ubuntu-1204-precise-64-minimal
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Het is duidelijk :P
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Dus ben je nu ingelogt onder een normale user?
<HollandCraft> onder roto
<HollandCraft> root
<HollandCraft> Ik kweetniet hoe ik het aan moet passen.
<lordievader> HollandCraft: exit.
<HollandCraft> ja
<HollandCraft> en dan
<HollandCraft> Ik heb geen normale user...
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Dan krijg je iets te zien als: lordievader@corellian-corvette:~$ i.p.v. root@...
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Moet wel. Ubuntu staat root-logins niet toe.
<HollandCraft> Ik zie het niet.
<OerHeks> je kan een goeie minicraft server installeren via softwarecentre, toch ?
<HollandCraft> oow
<HollandCraft> wacht
<HollandCraft> ff proberne
<OerHeks> kost wel wat, maar dan heb je ook wat
<HollandCraft> ik heb Multicraft
<HollandCraft> draait veel lichter
<lordievader> Didn't know that...
<HollandCraft> Nope
<HollandCraft> root is enige user die ik gekregen heb
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Van wie heb je die gekregen
<lordievader> ?
<HollandCraft> http://hetzner.de
<HollandCraft> Root server EX 4s
<HollandCraft> http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex4s
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Hmm oke. Root zou geen problemen moeten hebben met het schrijven naar die dir...
<lordievader> Wel vreemd dat ze root aan hebben gezet.
<OerHeks> vind ik ook.
<HollandCraft> http://pastebin.com/PqLTQc5Z
<HollandCraft> Dat moet ik opgelost krijgen
<lordievader> harrieklomp: ls -l /var/www/panel
<lordievader> HollandCraft: ^
<HollandCraft> http://pastebin.com/YUYsdePK
<HollandCraft> http://pastebin.com/6a4uJfAn
<HollandCraft> Zo moet hij
<HollandCraft> Sorry
<HollandCraft> Hij moet hem eerst maken
<HollandCraft> En daarna verwijderen
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Dat doet hij toch? Hij stond in je eerste erbij en in de 2de niet.
<HollandCraft> Die had ik zelf aangemaakt
<HollandCraft> om te proberen
<HollandCraft> of het zo wel werkte
<lordievader> HollandCraft: En zonder die file?
<HollandCraft> http://pastebin.com/JC0RuxJa
<HollandCraft> Ik probeer wel overnieuw
<HollandCraft> Heb een paar fouten gemaakt
<lordievader> HollandCraft: ?
<HollandCraft> Heb paar dingen
<HollandCraft> niet gedaan
<HollandCraft> Zoals het hoorde -.-
<HollandCraft> Zie ik nu net
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Zoals?
<HollandCraft> Niet het goede path volgen
<HollandCraft> Bij de installatie
<HollandCraft> Kreeg ik als reactie op een mail die ik naar de maker gestuurd had
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Hehehe ,oke. Goed dat het opgelost is.
<HollandCraft> Zoals ik net ook al zei
<HollandCraft> Je ziet me terug :P
<HollandCraft> http://pastebin.com/EWwnsWpV
<HollandCraft> Wat is daarmee?
<HollandCraft> Goed slecht
<OerHeks> Intel is slecht, maar wel snel genoeg voor een minecraftservertje.
<HollandCraft> Ik had beter moeten lezen ..
<HollandCraft> Het werkt
<lordievader> OerHeks: Sinds wanneer is Intel slecht?
<warddr> lordievader, dat is niet slecht, hoezo?
<lordievader> warddr: 18:23 < OerHeks> Intel is slecht, maar wel snel genoeg voor een minecraftservertje.
<warddr> ah, die had ik gemist :D
<lordievader> warddr: Ik vroeg me af waarom hij(/zij?) dat zei.
<OerHeks> oww bepaalde type's zijn lek. ( was even hondje wandelen)
<lordievader> Ach de i7 in mijn laptop doet zijn werk goed.
<JasperCoenraats> is er iemand die wel eens met Skype werkt?
<JasperCoenraats> Of anders: iemand die weet waarom mijn webcam (in laptop) het beeld 180 graden roteert?
<warddr> JasperCoenraats, skype ja, webcam niet echt
<JasperCoenraats> enig idee waarom anderen en ikzelf Jasper zien "hangen" ipv zitten? Ik heb dat sinds Ubuntu
<OerHeks> geen idee, beeld is hier normaal.
<JasperCoenraats> en ik vroeg me af  hoe ik en waar ik invoeren kan Skype automatisch start na het inloggen (net als DonderVogel)
<JasperCoenraats> ben niet thuis met commando's btw
<OerHeks> toevoegen aan opstarten, ik zit hier op KDE ( dan start het automatisch als ik skype niet afsluit)
<OerHeks> opstartregel zal wel /urs/bin/skype zijn o.i.d.
<OerHeks> *usr
<Nijhuis> dank je
<Nijhuis> Ik heb weinig ervaring met linux. Ik heb een vraag. Ik heb een aantal desktop's geinstalleerd zoals Ubuntu, Gnome. Nu krijg in een leeg desktop scherm als ik opstart. alleen als ik dan cntr-alt-del indruk kan ik bij het inlogscherm komen waar ik de keuze kan maken om Gnome te starten. Wat gaat er mis?
<marcv> quit
<erkan^> best vreemd dat Google Docs ondersteunt geen software onder Linux, wel Google terwijl Google is een opensource... net als Picasa
<OerHeks> picasa draait in een mono schil, google maps ook
<OerHeks> google docs online werkt wel
<erkan^> https://support.google.com/drive/bin/answer.py?hl=nl&answer=2374989&topic=2375050&ctx=topic
<OerHeks> ow dat is geen docs, maar drive
<erkan^> oeps ik bedoel drive sorry (-:
<erkan^> Medewerkers van Google Inc. werken met Linux, waarom maken ze geen software voor Linux "Google Drive, Picasa, Talk, enz.", OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> Ik heb geen idee.
<erkan^> ok
<OerHeks> picassa werkt toch ?
<erkan^> niet meer
<erkan^> OerHeks:  Picasa is momenteel niet beschikbaar voor uw besturingssysteem
<erkan^> ik ga nu salpen. spreek je laters OerHeks . slaap lekker voor straks (-:
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-29
<johanvd> kan iemand hier met IE8 proberen in te loggen op het forum? blijkbaar lukt dat niet.
<johanvd> en ik heb hier zelf geen toegang tot IE om dat te proberen/op te lossen
<lordievader> johanvd: Is dat handig om in een Ubuntu channel te vragen? Wellicht is #windows handiger.
<johanvd> dat zou kunnen, maar in #windows zitten waarschijnlijk geen leden van het ubuntu-nl forum
<johanvd> dus dan is inloggen ook weer een stuk lastiger ;)
<lordievader> johanvd: Misschien dat je hier iets aan hebt: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-install-internet-explorer-on-linux.html
<johanvd> Nowadays, IE6 usage is insignificant and IE5.x no loger exists. IE10 is the current version, and most people already use IE9 or IE8. IEs4Linux can't support this newer browsers anymore, since they're very advanced (a good thing).
<johanvd> dat gaat dus niet werken, helaas
<Pierre___> goedemiddag
<remmelt> hallo
<remmelt> ik heb net geupgrade van 8.04 naar 10.04 en nu kan ik geen letters met accent typen. dus e-accent is nu 'e
<remmelt> weet iemand hoe je dat instelt?
<Maikel> iets met dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Maikel> ah ja
<Maikel> lubuntu
<Maikel> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-
<Maikel> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Maikel> dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<Maikel> de laatste twee dus
<Maikel> sorry
<trijntje> Maikel: dat hoeft niet met de terminal, je kan ook gewoon de toetsenbord layout grafisch instellen
<Maikel> waarom worden mensen gestimuleerd om te gaan muisklikken ipv via een ncursus ding
<Maikel> of whiptail
<trijntje> omdat het makkelijker is?
<Maikel> makkerlijker, maar je leert minder?
<Maikel> ik neem aan dat je mensen wilt stimuleren om kennis te nemen van de cli?
<trijntje> sure, als mensen daar interesse in hebben
<Maikel> je zou mensen ook pro actief kunnen stimuleren ipv geklik?
<trijntje> als ze gewoon probleem X willen oplossen geef ik ze de simpelste methode
 * Maikel mist de 'oude' tijd dat slackers je leerde om te leren 
<trijntje> als mensen iets gecompliceerds willen doen vind ik het geen probleem om ze eerst het eea te laten leren
<trijntje> maar als ze echt een probleem hebben willen ze gewoon hulp, en niet de les gelezen worden ;)
<Maikel> mensen die vragen stellen, moeten eerst leren hoe te vragen en hoe te leren
<Maikel> dat was de grootste gift imho
<Maikel> dat ik leerde hoe ik dat zelf kon opzoeken/leren enz
<trijntje> ja, maar niet alle gebruikers van ubuntu willen per se veel over hun systeem weten. En dat hoeft natuurlijk ook niet
<lg188> hallo, ik heb juist een usb hardeschijf ingestoken op men server, maar ik vind nergens het device dat ik moet mounten
<lg188> wat zou er kunnen gebeurt zijn?
<UndiFineD> mount ?
<lg188> niks van sda or sda0 ofzo...
<UndiFineD> lg188, ls /dev/sd*
<lg188> nopes bestaat niet
<UndiFineD> lg188, ls /dev/hd*
<lg188> kan het zijn dat het komt door dat oud is en geen plug n play support? ik weet niet
<UndiFineD> kan
<UndiFineD> maar hoe oud is oud
<lg188> mhm http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c00409056&prodTypeId=15351&prodSeriesId=316537 denk van 2003 of 2005
<UndiFineD> dat zou wel pnp moeten kennen (ontwikkeld in 1994 ?)
<lg188> mhm mss ergens in de bios ooit eens veranderd, moet ik eens nakijken als ik men scherm kan missen
<lg188> anyway ik krijg de hele tijd van icigna een error dat ido2db is missing, maar google helpt niet veel
<UndiFineD> https://dev.icinga.org/issues/886
<UndiFineD> iig een mede gebruiker met kennis
<lg188> "PROCS CRITICAL: 0 processes with command name ido2db
<lg188> "
<lg188> is het service die moet draaien?
<UndiFineD> ik weet niks van icinga, vraagt het aan hun, op die site, die er duidelijk meer kennis van hebben
<lg188> okay, toch bedankt :)
<lordievader> Goede avond
<charlvn> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey charlvn, hoe is het ermee?
<lg188> als ik met mv bestande verplaats met mv dir/*.ogg dir2/ kopieert die dan ook met mappen die recursivly ?
<OerHeks> neen, met -R wel
<lg188> dus dan verplaats die met mappen en al he?
<lg188> de mapen zullen wrs gekopieert worden...
<OerHeks> verplaatst ja, copieert nee
<lg188> mhm verplaatst die dan alle andere bestanden dan ook of ben ik die dan kwijt?
<OerHeks> ?
<OerHeks> mv = move, je bent ze dan kwijt ( op die plaats)
<lg188> als ik *.ogg doe, is niet de bedoeling om alles te moven
<lordievader> lg188: Pas als de folder leeg is word deze weggehaald op de originele locatie.
<lg188> ok
<OerHeks> gebruik dan cp copy
<lg188> wacht ik zal het zo stellen,  heb een hele resem aan muziek in de map mp3 al min of meer gesorteerd
<lg188> met dir2ogg wil ik eigenlijk in ene andere map steken
<lg188> ogg/ ofzo
<lordievader> lg188: Ik zou er een script van maken met een boel for loops, zodat je map stuctuur behouden blijft.
<lg188> lordievader: kan ik converteren met andere programmas naar ogg?
<lordievader> lg188: Lijkt me wel, helaas ken ik niet veel converteer programma's.
<lg188> okay
<lordievader> Logstalgia is een best lollig ding :D
<Guest18251> hallo ik wil graag een driver vervangen de rt2800 voor RT2870_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.0 wie kan me helpen
<Guest18251> is voor 802.11N USB wirless
<UndiFineD> hmmm
<UndiFineD> Guest18251, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476321
<Guest18251> ik heb ubuntu 12.
<Dami3nn> hello everyone iam new here
<Guest18251> ben nog maar net bezig met ubuntu
<Guest18251> snap het niet helemaal
<UndiFineD> tja, makkelijker kan IK het niet maken
<UndiFineD> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest18251> thx zal nog eens verder gaan lezen dan
<Dami3nn> hallo iedereen ik ben nieuw hier
<StefandeVries> Hallo Dami3nn. Waarmee kunnen we je proberen te helpen?
<StefandeVries> last Guest18251
<koffieboon> hallo
<koffieboon> het is hier precies stillekes
<OerHeks> Ja, weinig vragen. maar het kan wel.
<koffieboon> Had een goed draaiende Xubuntu versie op mijn laptop
<koffieboon> Wou even Linux mint XFCE proberen
<koffieboon> Dat zinde me niet en wou Xubuntu er opnieuw opzetten
<koffieboon> Lukt me echter voor geen meter
<koffieboon> Ik krijg de volgende mededeling:" Check cable connection. PXE-MOF: exiting Intel PXE ROM"
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-30
<lordievader> Goedemorgen
<MarXSt3R> heyy mensen
<trijntje> hey MarXSt3R
<lordievader> Hey MarXSt3R, trijntje
<MarXSt3R> is het waard om over te stappen naar unbuntu
<lordievader> MarXSt3R: Die vraag is lastig te beantwoorden.
<MarXSt3R> ow oke haha
<lordievader> MarXSt3R: Ligt er denk ik vooral aan hoe je je pc gebruikt, en hoe je deze wilt gebruiken.
<MarXSt3R> nou beetje voor gamen zoals steam dus en photoshop  en muziek
<lordievader> MarXSt3R: Dan zou ik bij Windows blijven als ik jou was.
<trijntje> steam is (nog) niet beschikbaar voor linux, photoshop werkt wel met wat truckjes, of anders kan je GIMP gebruiken
<trijntje> zelf game ik op windows, je kan ubuntu gewoon naast windows installeren, en bij het opstarten kiezen welke je wilt starten
<MarXSt3R> ahh oke
<MarXSt3R> maar ga toch effe unbuntu op cd zetten
<trijntje> en vanuit ubuntu kan je ook bij je bestanden op windows
<trijntje> kan trouwens ook op een usb met het programma 'unetbootin', scheelt weer een cd ;)
<MarXSt3R> ja klopt :D
<SpindizZzy> .
<UndiFineD> ..
<mmx> Hallo.
<StefandeVries> Hallo mmx.
<mmx> Wat doen jullie
<Maikel> hoi mmx
<Maikel> te wachten opvragen
<Maikel> wat doe jij hier?
<mmx> Ik heb interesse in Ubuntu.
<mmx> Dit is mn 1e keer hier.
<Maikel> het moet ooit je 1e keer zijn
<Maikel> is er iets concreets, waar wij jou mee kunnen helpen?
<mmx> Oh nee hoor.
<mmx> Ik heb Ubuntu zelfs nooit uitgeprobeerd.
<Maikel> nou, welkom dan maar :)
<mmx> Ik weet alleen dat je op *nix de terminal hebt waarmee je leuke scriptjes kan doen :). dat vind ik het mooie eraan
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> de cli is veel meer dan dat
<UndiFineD> cli = command line interface
<mmx> cli?
<mmx> ah
<Maikel> sorry, de terminal
<Maikel> command line interface
<mmx> ja, ik gebruik nu mac, daar heb je ook een terminal.
<mmx> mrja, mac is overpriced
 * Maikel onthoud zich van commentaar
<UndiFineD> maar mmx, wat wil je weten ?
<mmx> Wat doen jullie als ubuntunl eigenlijk?
<UndiFineD> dat verschilt per persoon
<UndiFineD> de een doet wat meer, de ander minder
<UndiFineD> er zijn steunpunten, meetings, hulp, en gezelligheid
<UndiFineD> vertaalwerk, of programmeerwerk
<UndiFineD> maar net wat je interesseerd
<erkan^> idd UndiFineD (-:
<Luckiboy> mmx, kijk anders eens op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo, daar staat meer informatie
<rkokkelk> Goedenavond, weet iemand een workaround om unity webapps te gebruiken met Firefox 14?
<rkokkelk> Sorry Firefox 15*
<rkokkelk> Of weet iemand goede methode om applicaties om bepaalde fysieke beeldschermen te starten?
<rkokkelk> Iemand bekent met Marvell en Intel controller met gebruik van SSD?
<OerHeks> ooit was er devilspie, om openen op bepaalde werkblad/afmeting te regelen
<OerHeks> weet niet of dit nog werkt met unity
<rkokkelk> Volgens mij kan er ook zoiets met Compiz, dus dan wordt het wel stuntelen met Pixels. Bedankt
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-23
<DubbelO> Hallo
<Gargamel> Ola aloha
<Gargamel> wat een hoop mensen hier en toch rustig
<Fermata> Je geeft ons ook niet echt kans te antwoorden.
<Gargamel> Hoe werkt zo'n chat? is dat alleen voor serieuze types?
<Fermata> Nee.
<Fermata> Zo doe ik altijd. :P
<Gargamel> Ik had wel een drukke chatter van gesprekken verwacht.
<Gargamel> Ik heb een probleem
<Fermata> Vertel.
<Gargamel> Ik kan niet wennen aan de ribbon
<Fermata> Ah.  Je gebruikt Unity?
<Gargamel> Uhm, nou eigenlijk ontken ik het, maar inderdaad unity schijnt door de classic look heen
<Fermata> Ah.
<Fermata> Ja, Unity kan niet veilig uit de standaard installatie gesloopt worden.
<Gargamel> Nu is 10.04 ook al niet meer gesupport,...
<Fermata> Je zou eens kunnen kijken naar Xubuntu of Linux Mint.
<Gargamel> Ja Xubuntu, dat zal het wel worden.
<Gargamel> Ik was wel blij met de 5 jaars support voor de LTS release
<lordievader> Waarom wordt Kubuntu toch altijd overgeslagen. :(
<Fermata> Ik gebruik Kubuntu op dit moment. :P
<Gargamel> Maarja, ik heb het echt geprobeerd, maar wordt gek van die ribbon. Ik ben iedere keer weer alles kwijt. Die kleine mentale inspanning die je moet doen om steeds weer die nieuwe locatie van je tools te vinden is uitputtend.
<Fermata> Je kunt dingen vastzetten in die zijbalk.
<lordievader> Ribbon is iets in Microsoft Office...
<Gargamel> Vroeger heb ik met KDE gewerkt, dus ik ken het wel (voordat alles op de schop ging), maar vind gnome veel lekkerder werken.
<lordievader> Gargamel: Je kunt Gnome 3 ook uitproberen.
<Gargamel> Vast wel, maar ik heb liever m'n menuutjes met dingen op een vaste plaats. Ik kom vaak niet op een naam en met een fotografisch geheugen weet ik wel de locatie terug te vinden.
<Gargamel> Gnome 3? heb ik iets gemist?
<Fermata> Gnome 3 vind ik een gedrocht, werkelijk.
<Gargamel> Je bedoelt toch niet de classic look?
<Fermata> Alleen al om de designkeuze met de uit-knop.
<Fermata> En de arrogantie nu, met gksudo.
<lordievader> Fermata: Ben zelf ook geen van gnome 3. Als iets denkt slim te zijn door de uitknop te verbergen hoeft het van mij niet meer.
<lordievader> slim denkt te*
<Gargamel> XUbuntu schijnt ook nog met een menu structuur te werken. Hopelijk werken alle programma's daar ook goed mee.
<Gargamel> Oh, daar hoor ik iets, waar ik een allergie aan heb: SLIMME TOOLS
<Gargamel> aan = tegen
<Fermata> Xubuntu heeft nog gewoon de standaard layout.
<Gargamel> Heb het gedraaid op m'n AMDK6, maar die wordt nu ook al niet meer ondersteund door XUbuntu
<Gargamel> ben ik er nog?
<Gargamel> ah, daar is ik weer
<Gargamel> heb ik wat gemist, want de verbinding was ineens weg
<Gargamel> is u er nog?
<Fermata> Ik ben er nog.
<Fermata> Ik moest even koffie zetten.
<Gargamel> en dan gaat het internet plat, ... indrukwekkend!
<Gargamel> Maar om even terug te komen op daarnet, ik haat slimme tools
<Fermata> Sterke koffie!
<Gargamel> :)
<Tessa> hooii
<Tessa> is daar iemand
<Gargamel> Hoi
<Gargamel> Iemand
<Tessa> ben jij de enige ?
<Gargamel> uhm ja
<Fermata> Het is maar druk vanavond.
<Gargamel> (grapje)
<lordievader> Zeer druk ;)
<Tessa> ow haha nee dus
<Gargamel> Zeg Tes, kan jij aan Unity wennen?
<Tessa> Unity was da? xd
<Gargamel> De verragde windowsmanager, die van je desktop een tablet probeert te maken.
<Gargamel> Tes, ben je d'r nog?
<Gargamel> (bored her to death)
<Tessa> jawel maar ik snap niet wat je bedoeld haha
<Gargamel> oh oh, en dat was nog wel de uitleg
<lordievader> Heb je een probleem Tessa? Aangezien dit een support channel is....
<Gargamel> goeie lordie
<Gargamel> of beter gezegd, wil je een probleem?
<Gargamel> wil je er over praten?
<Tessa> nee nie over praten,
<Gargamel> hoe kunnen we je helpen?
<Gargamel> kan je het misschien uitbeelden als je er niet over wilt praten?
<Tessa> ja ik kan gebarentaal maar je zou het niet kunnen zien xd
<Gargamel> (dat noemen je nou out-of-the box denken, niet dat je er iets mee opschiet)
<Tessa> haha oke maar hoe oud zijn jullie?
<Fermata> 19.
<Gargamel> heu, dit is een support forum he en geen dating site
<Tessa> haha weet ik maar ik vroeg het me af lol xd
<Gotiniens> dating mag in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ;)
<Tessa> dan weet ik een beetje met wie ik praat
<Gargamel> Dan moet je een keertje catfish kijken
<Tessa> haha die ken ik
<Tessa> maar hoe oud ben jij dan of durf je niet te zeggen ben je oud?
<Gargamel> heeeeeeel out
<Tessa> wou oud met de t
<Gargamel> (ff een trendy spelfoutje er in)
<Fermata> Ik ben eigenlijk ook geen 19, maar goed.
<Gargamel> (Ik ga zo naar bed mam)
<Gargamel> Een vrouw vraag je toch nooit naar haar leeftijd?
<Tessa> ik ben 16
<Gargamel> Nou ja
<Tessa> wat nou nou ja
<Gargamel> Leuk
<Gargamel> Maaruh misschien irriteren we mensen hier die wel suppot zoeken
<Gargamel> support
<Fermata> Die zijn er op dit moment niet.
<Tessa> misschien moeten we het vragen
<Gargamel> Heu, ik heb nog steeds de unity blues
<Tessa> HEEFT IEMAND SUPPORT NODIG??
<Fermata> Ahem.  Doe dat maar even niet, liever.
<Gargamel> Nee, niemand met de naam IEMAND
<Fermata> Gewoon normale letters.
<Tessa> IK VROEG GEWOON OF IEMAND HIER WEL WAS VOOR DE SUPPORT
<Gargamel> Maar Tes, wat brengt jou op een support forum?
<Tessa> ik wou suport maar nu zie ik de mensen die hier zijn dus laat maar
<Gargamel> Zo heb ik de pickup line ontwikkeld: "Kom jij hier ook voor het strand?" TM
<Gargamel> Heu als je er niet over wilt praten, kunnen wij je niet helpen.
<Gargamel> ?
<Tessa> luister, ik wou erover praten maar nu zie ik wat voor mensen hier zitten en dan laat maar
<Gargamel> Knap, ik zie niemand, maar we zijn hoog gekwalificeerd!
<Tessa> ja want de rest is triester
<Gargamel> nou, voor de draad ermee wat is er aan de hand?
<Fermata> Als je hier bent om de mensen hier af te kraken, stel ik voor dat je vertrekt.
<Tessa> wil je een verhaal vertellen of wat dan ook moet je naar  zelfmoord . nl  gaan zelfs al denk je niet na over zelfmoord helpt het nog
<Tessa> fermata over wie heb je het
<Gargamel> zeg Tes, ken je alt.suicide.holiday al?
<Tessa> nee
<Gargamel> is wel eens andere koek daar
<Tessa> hoe bedoel je dat?
<Gargamel> wellicht wel zoiets als zelfmoord . nl
<Tessa> oke ik zal kijken dankjewel
<Tessa> fermata over wie had je het nou??!!
<Gargamel> maaruh, met dat soort problemen kunnen we je hier niet echt goed helpen vrees is
<Tessa> nee ik denk er nog niet echt veel over na maar ik kijk maar een beetje rond
<Gargamel> Is wel eens goed om rond te kijken
<Gargamel> Maar hou ik je achterhoofd dat het wel real life is en woorden ook zeer kunnen doen
<Gargamel> Het is bijna 20:30. Ik moet nu echt naar bed.
<Fermata> Welterusten, Gargamel.
<Gargamel> Dus, houd jullie haaks en bedankt voor het aanhoren van mijn Unity problemen.
<Gargamel> thanks
<Fermata> Daar zijn we voor.
<Gargamel> trusten
<Tessa> ik ga ook fertama sucks byyeee
<Fermata> Dag Tessa!
<Fermata> Fijn dat je er was.
<joostvb> sjonge jonge wat heb ik toch allemaal gemist vanavond op dit kanaal
<Gotiniens> een echt meisje!
<lordievader> Je weet wat ze zeggen over vrouwen op het internet.
<lordievader> http://xkcd.com/322/
<Fermata> Een zeurmeisje.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-24
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<exalt> waarom heeft modprobe in ubuntu niet de listing optie -l ?
<OerHeks> ja en waarom werkt modprobe --list niet ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<OerHeks> stomme ubuntu, loopt met veel pakketten jaren achter, zoals openvpn enzo.
<lordievader> Wordt maintainer ;)
<OerHeks> in saucy word veel geupdate.
<exalt> OerHeks: als je gaat maintainen neem dan chsh ook gelijk even mee
 * OerHeks heeft nog naweeën van de kubuntu-time-bug
<exalt> ahh joh door die bug had je alle tijd van de wereld
<Marloes> <joostvb> sjonge jonge wat heb ik toch allemaal gemist vanavond op dit kanaal
<Marloes> <Gotiniens> een echt meisje!
<Marloes> <lordievader> Je weet wat ze zeggen over vrouwen op het internet.
<Marloes> xD
<exalt> Marloes: dit kanaal is niet offtopic, mag ik je doorverwijzen naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<exalt> warom heeft ubuntu een afwijkend runlevel systeem ?
<Fermata> Omdat Ubuntu denkt dat ze het beter maken.
<exalt> het is een serieuze vraag Fermata
<Fermata> Het was een serieus antwoord, exalt.
<exalt> Fermata: ik ben benieuwt naar de argumenten ervoor niet naar jouw interpretatie ervan.
<Fermata> Mijn argumenten geven de interpretatie van de ontwikkelaars weer.
<Fermata> Op de devblog stond een artikel over hun keuze.
 * exalt zoekt daar naar
<zippo^> kunnen linux en osx verbinden bijv. gedeelde mappen?
<Fermata> Ja.
<zippo^> waar kan ik "gedeelde mappen" van ubuntu instellen?
<Fermata> Dat weet ik niet.
<zippo^> ik ehb het opgleost
<Fermata> Goed zo.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-25
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<joostvb> mogge & groeten vanaf eindhoven airport
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<OerHeks> middagjes lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe gaat het ermee?
<OerHeks> prima tot zover, en met u?
<lordievader> Ja gaat lekker, kan niet klagen :)
<Green_cap> bye
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-26
<Ronnie> Hoi allen, ik ben op zoek naar een mega simpele DLNA server. Ik wil alleen maar mijn downloads map (en eventueel shotwell of fotomap) op mijn TV kunnen bekijken
<lordzett> ;p
<lordzett> lo
<jpjacobs> minidlna is mega simpel
<jpjacobs> maar Ronnie is al weg...
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Sietsem> Goedemiddag
<lordievader> Hey Sietsem,  hoe is het ermee?
<lordzett_> lo
<lordievader> Hey lordzett_, hoe is het ermee?
<lordzett_> eej jha redelijk goed net nieuwe pc maar blijkbaar kan de kooler niet alles aan.laat je er een maken dan hoop je toch dat ziuj dergelijke problemen voorkomen
<lordzett_> das donders jammer ff mailen met dat bedrijf cooler is maar 65w tdp en mijn apu 100w tdp
<lordzett_> afk
<ee> hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-27
<joostvb> mogge
<lordzett> lo ppl
<lordzett> hmmm
<lordzett> probleem he ik heb mijn schijf ingedeelt voor win en ubuntu
<lordzett> begin je met een boot deel van 350mb apart dan een 64g win daan een 64g ubuntu dan een swap die die onder sda4 heeft gezet nu wil ik de rest formateren voor data maar kan niet aan schrijven te veel
<OerHeks> max 4 Primairy partitions
<OerHeks> maak dan de 4e "extended" en plaats daarin de rest van de logische partities
<lordzett> jha die is al extended
<lordzett> kan je meerdere dingen onder extended zetten?
<lordzett> want moet ook ergens mijn swap nog zetten
<OerHeks> ja, het lijkt me beter als je alle ubuntu partities in extended gooit
<lordzett> moet ik dus vanuit de cd doen en niet vanuit linux hem zelf
<lordzett> dus booten van dvd en dan aanpassen.
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> maar een extended aan, en laat ubuntu installer die vullen
<lordzett> doe ik ff ben zo weer online
<Gorash> iemand hier into linux gaming? Ik heb net een potje LFD2 en CS gedaan, CS draait super, LFD2 niet (Radeon 4850) en E8400
<Gorash> Zit  de denken straks even een nieuwe GPU te halen, alelen Nvidia of AMD (ATI)
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Gorash> middag!
<Guest52465> lo
<lordzett> kan ik de bestaande installatie op primair niet extended maken>?
<lordzett> of moet ik gewoon alles opnieuw maken?>
<bogus-> hoe bedoel je?
<bogus-> je partitie vergroten of verkleinen?
<lordzett> nee ik heb te kort aan primear. maar kan ik ook in een extended een gewoon toegankelijke ntfs schijf maken?
<bogus-> wat bedoel je met primair?
<bogus-> en waarom in vredesnaam ntfs met linux?
<lordzett> nee ik wil deel van mijn hd ook onder winloos toegankelijk houden met m ijn data
<lordzett> laat ik de vraag anders stellen is een partitie in extended ook van uit windows berijkbaar?
<lordievader> lordzett: Als het goed is wel.
<bogus-> ja dat is geen probleem
<bogus-> ook windows snapt extended partities
<bogus-> er is een tijd geweest dat windows alleen maar extended partities aan kon maken :P
<lordzett> k nee dan hoef ik ubuntu niet op  nieuw te instaleren alleen swap ff in de nieuwe grote extensie aan maken
<lordzett> 4gig is zat toch?
<lordievader> lordzett: Ligt eraan hoeveel ram je hebt en wat je met je systeem doet.
<jpjacobs> als je wilt suspenden naar disk (aka. hibernate) moet je meer nemen dan je RAM
<lordzett> nu net 8 gig ram er in
<lordzett> en in de toekomst wil ik naar 16ram
<jpjacobs> en voor de rest wil je eigenlijk liever geen swap gebruiken, 't is alleen maar traag, en als iets al 8 of 16 GB RAM volkrijt is er gewoonljik iets mis
<lordzett> jha daarom
<jpjacobs> volkrijgt
<lordzett> dus 4 is wel goed zo
<jpjacobs> ja, tenzij je wilt kunnen hibernaten wel ja
<lordzett> gebruikt linux standaard de swap eigelijk?
<jpjacobs> als die er is wel
<jpjacobs> maar practisch wordt het enkel gebruikt als je echt krap komt te zitten met je geheugen
<lordzett> k hibernate gebruik ik niet meer gezien de snelheid dat de pc opstart nu met mijn barracuda
<lordzett> met 8 gig lijkt me dat niet
<lordievader> Ach kwestie wat je liever hebt oom-kil of swap ;)
<jpjacobs> Tenzij het erg belangrijk is heb ik persoonlijk liever een oom-kill :p
<lordzett> ik moet echt meer leren over linux. nu ook voor een paar tools win8 geinstalleerd maar zelf een usb hdd wil die niet laten zien in de verkenner
<lordzett> brb reboot
<bogus-> tja
<bogus-> dan is hij vast niet geformat in een bestandsformaat dat windows snapt :P
<lordzett> lo again
<bogus-> 27-09 (13:51:02) <bogus-> dan is hij vast niet geformat in een bestandsformaat dat windows snapt :P
<lordzett> lijkt me niet
<lordzett> ik heb die hdd nog uit mijn windows tijd
<lordzett> nu weer aan het gebruiken voor wat ontwerp tools die niet leker lopen in wine
<bogus-> ziet computerbeheer ze wel
<lordzett> duss.. verder alles goed hier dames en heren?
<NaStr> hello
<NaStr> Kan iemand mij helpen
<OerHeks> NaStr, wie weet, stel je vraag en wacht rustig af.
<lordievader> Hey NaStr
<NaStr> Ik leg eerst mijn probleem uit ik ben beginnende met ubuntu ik wou een user maken en dat is gelukt hij maakt automatishe een groep aan dat ging goed. Maar nu wil ik de user verweideren dat gaat goed man nu kan ik niet meer de groep verweideren die is gekoopeld met het account , als ik deleat groep doe dan krijg ik het volgende melding 'padmin' still has 'MaSter' as their primary group. Heb veel zitten naar een oplossing maar weinig
<NaStr> man = maar
<OerHeks> ik wou bijna zeggen "haal padmin uit de MaSter groep?" maar die user is er niet meer...
<NaStr> Hoe moet dat ik heb verschillende command uitgevoerd het wilt maar niet weg
<lordievader> NaStr: De username was "master"?
<NaStr> Nee de usrname is klaas
<lordievader> Oke, welke groep probeer je te verwijderen?
<NaStr> Ik probeer groep klaas te verweideren
<NaStr> maar dan geeft ie soms aan klaas user bestaat niet maar ik zie wel een groep staan van klaas
<lordievader> NaStr: En bij "groupdel klaas" (wellicht "sudo groupdel klaas") krijg je een error?
<NaStr> proberen moment.
<OerHeks> klaas weer aanmaken, met zelfde userID ... nu erachter komen welke id.
<NaStr> Ik krijg het volgende
<NaStr> Cannot remove the primary group of user 'padmin'
<NaStr> Wat ik ook niet begrijp hoe hij hem in primary group heeft kunnen zetten
<lordievader> NaStr: Heb je zelf de user padmin aangemaakt?
<NaStr> Nee
<NaStr> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/user-management.html heb hier allestappen gevolgd.
<lordievader> OerHeks: padmin is toch geen default user?
<lordievader> Of mis ik iets?
<NaStr> Hoe kan ik dat weten
<NaStr> ik denk het niet
<OerHeks> ehm, is padmin het 1e account dat je hebt aangemaakt? ( ik zie dat ik met de namen verkeerd zat)
<OerHeks> aangemaakt tijdens install *
<NaStr> Nee dat is het niet
<NaStr> is er een manier om eracht te komen?
<lordievader> NaStr: Zou je de output van "sudo cat /etc/passwd|grep padmin" willen pastebinnen? (http://paste.kde.org)
<NaStr> Het spijt me heel erg ik moet nu dringend weg.
<NaStr> Ik ben er over 15 min weer ik laat de chat open staan
<NaStr> Mijn excusses.
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> tot 18:41 dan maar :-P
<lordievader> ;)
<NaStr> :D
<NaStr> Ben er weer
<NaStr> ik krijg het volgende
<NaStr> padmin:x:1002:1001::/home/data:/bin/sh
<lordievader> Is dus niet de eerste account die aangemaakt is...
<OerHeks> padmin aanmaken, UID op 1002 zetten en dan uit die group verwijderen?
<NaStr> Ik zou dat echt niet weten
<OerHeks> wel raar ja.
<NaStr> Omdat ik kijk ik had problemen ubuntu hiervoor
<NaStr> Ik had hem verweidert opnieuw geinstalleerd en ik kreeg hulp van iemand anders die het ging installeren.
<NaStr> Dus vandaar dat ik het niet zo zeker weet.
<OerHeks> Cannot remove the primary group of user 'padmin' ... heeft padmin die 'klaas' aangemaakt?
 * OerHeks vermoed dat padmin nog ergens zweeft?
<NaStr> Het zou kunnen weet je ik ben echt een beginner dus zou zelf niet weten
<NaStr> Ik heb alleen klaas account aangemaakt
<NaStr> ik moest een netwerkje maken via ubuntu die een file moest sharen met windows 7
<lordievader> OerHeks: Padmin bestaat nog ja.
<lordievader> Als het echt een user is die je niet kent, en in /home/data komt je niks bekents voor kun je die user ook gewoon verwijderen.
<NaStr> ik heb alleen klaas aangemaakt en geen andere user
<NaStr> Oke dit heb ik nu gedaan
<lordievader> NaStr: Ik vermoed dat software die je hebt geinstalleerd padmin heeft aangemaakt, maar ik zou niet weten welke software die user aanmaakt.
<NaStr> Ohjah
<NaStr> Ik heb ook een FTP server geinstallerd
<lordievader> NaStr: Daar zou het goed vandaag kunnen komen, hoe heet die ftp server?
<NaStr> sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<NaStr> Het is denk ik al gelukt nu ik heb account padmin verweidert en nu is klaas ook weg:D
<lordievader> NaStr: Het zou kunnen dat vsftpd dat niet fijn vind... maargoed daar kom je dan wel weer achter ;)
<NaStr> oh shit
<lordievader> Wat is er stuk?
<NaStr> Niks, want ik moest een ftp server maken
<OerHeks> Als je geen transfer meer hoeft te doen, is dat niet erg.
<NaStr> Ik heb dat denk ik wel nodig
<NaStr> FTP nu vanuit Windows 7 naar je Linux server (op basis van ip-adres) en log in met Klaas. Kijk welke  mappen je kunt benaderen.
<OerHeks> klaas is weg, dus.
<NaStr> Ja die ga ik nu opnieuw aanmaken
<OerHeks> en de users in klaas mogen  vsftpd gebruiken?
<NaStr> Nee alleen klaas mag dat
<NaStr> Maak op de Linux server een gebruikersaccount aan voor Klaas (dit is de enige gebruiker die bij de  server moet kunnen komen).  a.  Adding users: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/user-management.html#adding-deleting-users 16. Maak de map Data aan en zorg ervoor dat de gebruiker Klaas lees en schrijfrechten hierop heeft. a.  Normaal zit een gebruiker vast in zijn Home folder. Hier staat enig uitleg hoe je hieruit kunt  kome
<NaStr> Dit is de opdracht
<NaStr> Ik ga weer
<NaStr> En bedankt nog
<OerHeks> succes
<justaguy> hoi
<lordievader> Hey justaguy
<OerHeks> joehoe
<OerHeks> nr 77 is uit http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-77/
<zippo^> wat zijn verschillende tussen tar.bz2 en tar.gz?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-28
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Fermata> Hallo lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe is het ermee?
<Fermata> Prima.
<Fermata> Met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker.
<Carl_> hallo @all
<Carl_> Ik had wat problemen met een ftp server
<Carl_> Hoi
<Carl_> is er iemand aanwezig
<commandoline> Carl_: altijd. Gewoon een vraag stellen en dan zie je vanzelf of er antwoord komt. :)
<Carl_> :D
<Carl_> Aha ok
<Carl_> Ik was bezig met een ftp server ik heb de account al aangemaakt en ook een data mapje en die wou ik nu benaderen via windows 7 maar hij ziet het bestand niet.
<commandoline> hij ziet het bestand niet, maar inloggen etc. gaat wel? En welke ftp server heb je geïnstalleerd?
<Carl_> vsftpd
<Carl_> Ik kan wel in de server komen via CLI in windows 7
<Carl_> Maar alleen ik kan geen bestanden zien
<Carl_> Als ik de command invoer via windows 7 om te zien welke mappen er zijn zie ik staan remote control
<lordzett> lo Timo en OerHeks
<OerHeks> hey lordzett
<lordzett> tis allemaal gelukt. ff ingelezen en uitgevoerd.
<lordzett> heerlijk nu weer met al mijn data
<lordzett> en een werkende dualboot en een cpu cooler die niet sterk genoeg is
<Carl_> lol
<Carl_> h0i lordzett
<Timo> Dag lordzett.
<lordzett> lo Carl_
<lordzett> nee geen lol aan
<OerHeks> ja het is lekker warm vandaag
<Carl_> Yup
<Carl_> Zit van te kutte met een ftp server wilt maar niet werken
<Carl_> Alle stappen gevold volgens handleiding en tutorials maar kan de map niet benaderen.
<lordzett> router ?
<Carl_> Nope
<lordzett> firewall?
<Carl_> Dat kwam als popup die heb ik gewoon laten accepteren
<Carl_> Bestand is aangemaakt in mijn linux server
<Carl_> Nu als ik het wil benaderen via windows cli zie ik hem niet
<Carl_> Ik kan wel inloggen en alles
<Skald_9_> hallo
<Skald_9_> nieuwe kernel heeft 't probleem met nvidia drivers niet opgelost :(
<Skald_9_> kan nog steeds geen grafische omgeving weergeven
<Skald_9_> (moet bij 't opstarten een oude versie kiezen)
<Skald_9_> de drivers die geinstalleerd zijn : Binair X.Org-stuurprogramma van Nvidia (‘current’ driver)
<Skald_9_> misschien andere drivers gebruiken ?
<Skald_9_> iemand suggesties ?
<lordievader> Zijn 3d dingen absoluut noodzakelijk?
<Skald_9_> meestal niet
<lordievader> Skald_9_: Dan kun je ook de opensource nouveau drivers gebruiken.
<Skald_9_> hoe installeer ik die ? opstarten met nieuwe kernel en daar in bash ?
<Skald_9_> of maakt dat niet uit ?
<lordievader> Dit is de standaard driver, als het goed is word deze weer gebruikt als je de nvidi blob eraf gooit.
<Skald_9_> ah ja, die is dus al geinstalleerd normaal gezien ?
<lordievader> Skald_9_: Exact.
<Skald_9_> in softwarecenter zie ik bij geinstalleerde paketten enkel die 'current' driver aangeduid
<lordievader> Skald_9_: apt-get policy xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<lordievader> err: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Skald_9_> ah wacht dat is idd geinstalleerd
<Skald_9_> had gezocht op nvidia
<Skald_9_> stuurprogramma voor VIA-weergave ?
<lordievader> ?
<lordievader> Skald_9_: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<Skald_9_> tnx
<Skald_9_> wel 3D support ?
<Skald_9_> sorry, VIA-support heeft met 't moederbord te maken zeker ?
<lordievader> Skald_9_: Nouveau heeft enige 3d support, maar is niet geweldig. VIA maakt wel gfx chips.
<Skald_9_> moederbord is asus
<OerHeks> welke Nvidia heb je Skald_9_ ?
<Skald_9_> GeForce GTX285
<lordievader> Maargoed ik ga filmpje kijken, veel plezier met drivers installeren/deinstalleren ;)
<Skald_9_> ok, bedankt :p
<Skald_9_> met oude kernel dus geen problemen he
<Skald_9_> 3.2.0-52-generic-pae
<Skald_9_> 53 daarentegen ...
<OerHeks> vreemd ja
<Skald_9_> ik snap meer dan voorheen de 'fuck you Nvidia' van Linus ;-)
<OerHeks> Hier geen issues met GT430
<Skald_9_> ik heb ook nog een oude versie van ubuntu geinstalleerd die niet meer te gebruiken is
<Skald_9_> per ongeluk een deel van het systeem verwijderd
<Skald_9_> kan het daar mee te maken hebben ?
<OerHeks> mja, dan krijg je niet de nvidia updates denk ik
<OerHeks> do release upgrade ofzo ?
<Skald_9_> release upgrade van xubuntu ?
<OerHeks> ja, waarom niet?
<OerHeks> nu heb je al je PAE kernel
<OerHeks> verse install is een prutswerk met PAE
<Skald_9_> ok, misschien helpt dat wel
<Skald_9_> zal voor een ander keer zijn
<Skald_9_> eerst backups maken enzo ,voor de zekerheid
<ynze> who is here? - goodday...
<ynze> Nederlands dus...
<ynze> Dag iedereen
<ynze> Kleinprobleempje met de herinstallatie van dit prog.
<ynze> mozilla dus
<ynze> zal een herherinstallatie worden,,,,,
<ynze> groet!
<XiaoShiZi> goede avond
<XiaoShiZi> iemand die een 3d cad pakket kent, open source bij voorkeur, voor berekening sterte, doorbuiging, afschuiving e.d. van alu profielen?
<Fermata> XiaoShiZi: ik zou op dit moment niks weten.
<OerHeks> ik zit hier te lezen http://opensourceecology.org/wiki/CAD_tools
<OerHeks> en vind pythonOCC wel intressant > http://www.pythonocc.org/ https://launchpad.net/~cae-team/+archive/ppa
<XiaoShiZi> hey OerHeks, je doet jouw naam terug alle eer aan ;-)
<XiaoShiZi> thx
<XiaoShiZi> Zal het morgen nog eens nazien en testen. CU en goeie nacht
<XiaoShiZi> 1 thee for OerHeks ;-)
<OerHeks> have fun
<XiaoShiZi> thx
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-29
<dberk> Wie zou mij kunnen helpen met een vsftpd probleem? ik heb namelijk "chroot_local_root=NO". Dit zou zeggen dat je in je ftp map niet meer naar een bovenliggende map zou kunnen. Dit is echter nog wel het geval. Ik begrijp niet waarom dit dus niet werkt.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lord4163> dberk: Wie gebruikt er nou nog FTP?
<lord4163> Ben even eten
<Fermata> Constructief, lord4163, bedankt.
<lordievader> dberk: Hier lees ik dat die optie juit op "YES" moet staan wil je dat de chroot jail actief is: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/vsftp-chroot-users-limit-to-only-their-home-directory.html
<dberk> Dat had ik al getest, en werkt helaas ook niet.
<lordievader> dberk: Je hebt de ftp server ook gerestart?
<dberk> jep
<dberk> op een gegeven moment leek het te werken, maar was het maar op 1 account
<lordievader> dberk: De home-dir van de andere user is niet / ?
<dberk> goed punt, hoe check ik dit?
<lordievader> Daar ken ik vsftpd te slecht voor, ik weet niet of deze gewoon de home-dir neemt die hij van het systeem krijgt. Of dat vsftpd users een aparte home hebben voor het programma.
<lordievader> Maar voor de home-dir van het systeem: sudo cat /etc/passwd|grep <user-name>
<dberk> nee dat klopt gewoon
<dberk> maar wat ook vreemd is en daarom werkt het denk ik niet. als ik vsftpd stop
<lordievader> Dan weet ik het ook niet, helaas.
<dberk> dan is de ftp server gewoon bereikbaar
<lordievader> Dan kan de verklaring geven, draait er een tweede instantie? Wat geeft "ps aux|grep vsftpd"
<dberk> 18802  0.0  0.0   9436   952 pts/1    S+   13:23   0:00 grep --color=auto vsftpd
<dberk> maar had hem weer gestart
<dberk> moment
<dberk>   18818  0.0  0.0   9436   948 pts/1    S+   13:24   0:00 grep --color=auto vsftpd
<dberk> dit
<lordievader> Hmm dat je alleen de grep terug krijgt is correct, wat luistert er naar poort 21? netstat -tulpn|grep :21
<dberk> niks, maar dat is logisch omdat ik sftp gebruik dus poort 22. poort 22 geeft dit terug.tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      9779/sshd tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      9779/sshd
<lordievader> Dat de ssh deamon daar draait is redelijk logisch. Ik heb totaal geen verstand van sftp dus ik vrees dat ik je niet verder kan helpen. Begin wel het gevoel te krijgen dat de ssh deamon altijd antwoord of vsftp nou draait of niet.
<dberk> oke toch bedankt
<dberk> wel ervaring met vpn?
<lordievader> Nope.
<dberk> ik wil graag samba overal draaien. dus ook als ik op school ben.
<dberk> oke jmmr:s
<lordievader> dberk: Samba tunnelen over ssh? Werkt prima, doe ik ook altijd als ik niet thuis ben (en Windows gebruik).
<dberk> kan je uitleggen hoe dit werkt?
<dberk> ssh heb ik al wel. en werkt al:p
<lordievader> dberk: Voor Windows: http://www.nikhef.nl/~janjust/CifsOverSSH/VistaLoopback.html
<dberk> Ga ik doen, Top!
<lordievader> dberk: Veel plezier, en success <- zal je nodig hebben, Windows kan zeer vervelend zijn...
<dberk> dat merk ik ja
<dberk> bij het listenaddress. moet ik dan mijn local ip van mijn server invoeren of mijn huis ip
<dberk> huis ip toch?
<OerHeks> huis ip lijkt me, die poorten zijn geforward naar je lookale ip
<OerHeks> ?
<lordievader> dberk: Bij welke stap zit je ?
<dberk> Tweaking the 'LanmanServer' driver
<dberk> sorry voor de late reactie:p
<dberk> volgens mij moet je zelf een ip verzinnen. voor de loopbackadapter
<lordievader> dberk: Ja die mag je zelf aanpassen, maar het is handig om dezelfde te nemen als hij gebruikt.
<dberk> dat kan ik dus opnieuw doen:s
<lordievader> Hoe heb jij hem nu gekozen?
<dberk> 83.81.153.187
<dberk> test maar
<dberk> vind je mijn server
<dberk> maar ik doe hem wel opnieuw dan weet ik het zeker
<OerHeks> "test"
<OerHeks> geen "o jee, het werkt"
<lordievader> dberk: Dat als loopback is niet handig...
<dberk> oerhek> f5
<OerHeks> grinnik
<dberk> blijft leuk
<dberk> ben hier Reboot and verify aanbeland. als ik sc query smb invoer dan  faalt tie
<dberk> de opgegeven service is geen geinstaleerde versie
<lordievader> Welke versie van Windows draai je?
<dberk> windows 8
<dberk> heb ook die toturial gevolt
<dberk> 83.181.153.187/probleem.png
<dberk> http://83.81.153.187/
<dberk> dan die png
<dberk> ik ben zo terug (30 min)
<lordievader> dberk: De tutorial waar ik naar linkte is voor Vista en Win7, weet niet hoe erg die verschilt voor win8.
<OerHeks>  smb.conf  heb je hier "wins support = no " staan voor ene single subnet?
<dberk> maar dat is toch op de server
<dberk> ik heb nu tochnog geen link gemaakt met de server
<dberk> en winssupport staat aan
<dberk> De windows verie verschilt: http://www.nikhef.nl/~janjust/CifsOverSSH/Win8Loopback.html#Win8Verify
<dberk> ik gaat, bedankt heren
<dberk> op een later moment ga ik ermee verder
<ynze> geodendag allen
<ynze> probleem met opschonen lubuntu.
<ynze> iets te veel opgeschoond en herinstallatie nodig.
<ynze> waar o wie?
<ynze> help!
<Fermata> Nou, dan pak je een USB-stick of CD-ROM met Lubuntu en dan installeer je opnieuw.
<ynze> tja, dan ben je alle andere info kwijt?
<Fermata> Nee, je kunt het vanaf de live-sessie naar een ander medium kopieren.
<ynze> De stick heb ik.
<ynze> aha! thanks.
<herman2709> Goeiemiddag allemaal
<Fermata> Middag.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-22
<mlankhorst> hoi
<mlankhorst> trijntje: ping?
<lordievader> o/
<trijntje> wat is er loos mlankhorst?
<mlankhorst> hoe krijg ik vertalingen goedgekeurt?
<mlankhorst> erm t->d
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-23
<Richard> Hallo
<Guest18716> heb even een vraagje
<lordievader> o/
<trijntje> Guest18716: vraag maar raak
<Guest18716> ik heb nu win7 professional op mijn netbook met 1gb ram
<Guest18716> dit wil ik wel gaan uitbreiden naar 2gb want met windows 7 is het niet al te snel en soepel allemaal ;-)
<Guest18716> zou het met ubuntu wel wat vlotter gaan op mijn netbook met 1gbn ram?
<bogus-> met een lichte windowmanager vast wel
<Guest18716> wat is een windowmanager?
<Kebabfish> xubuntu is licht genoeg
<Guest18716> maar kan ik dan alle software voor ubuntu op xubuntu gebruiken?
<trijntje> Guest18716: ja
<Guest18716> Ik denk dat xubuntu wellicht dan een optie voor mij is om naast windows 7 uit te proberen
<Kebabfish> dual boot of virtual box?
<Guest18716> dual boot denk ik dan
<Guest18716> xubuntu draait dan wel lichter dan win 7 en/of ubuntu op een netbook met 1gb ram?
<Guest18716> en kan het in dualboot naast win 7?
<Kebabfish> dual boot is het handigst, en xubuntu draait behoorlijk licht
<Kebabfish> ubuntu zou kunnen, afhankelijk van je grafische chipset. Maar over het algemeen raad ik dat af als je met 1gb aan ram zit en waarschijnlijk niet een al te sterke processor
<Guest18716> dank je
<Guest18716> dan ga ik xubuntu maar eens proberen en kijken of het wat is voor me,zal wel heel anders zijn dan win 7 denk ik als je dat gewend bent ;-)
<Kebabfish> ach, dit kanaal is er altijd voor als er iets niet lukt
<Guest18716> dat is weer een groot voordeel
<Kebabfish> mijn overstap duurde een jaar
<Kebabfish> dus neem de tijd :p
<Guest18716> ik wil het gebruiken op mijn netbook om mijn wordpress website en bijbehorende twitter en facebook account bij te houden
<Kebabfish> dat moet vast wel gaan lukken
<bazzzb> best stil hier, altijd zo?
<lordievader> Vaak, niet altijd.
<webmaster> hqllo
<lordievader> o/
<webmaster> ik ben nieuw met ubuntu
<webmaster> iemand die mij op weg kan helpen
<webmaster> ?
<lordievader> webmaster: Heb je specifieke vragen?
<webmaster> ja
<lordievader> webmaster: Stel je vragen ;)
<webmaster> hoe zet ik mijn toetsenbord op azerty?
<webmaster> en hoe blijft deze instelling ook staan?
<lordievader> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/toetsenbord
<webmaster> thx
<webmaster> waar vind ik het grijse ubuntu logo?
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee, ik ken Unity niet.
<webmaster> ik krijg meteen een fout melding
<lordievader> Welke foutmelding?
<webmaster> install: missing destination file operand after 'lxkeymap' Try 'install --help' for more information.
<lordievader> webmaster: Je hebt een terminal voor je?
<webmaster> ja die heb ik kunnen openen
<lordievader> webmaster: Welk commando voer je precies uit?
<webmaster> sudo apt-get install lxkeymap
<lordievader> Dat zou moeten werken.
<webmaster> bij mij doet die het niet
<webmaster> en ook mijn wachtwoord is steeds verkeerd als ik dat ingeef
<lordievader> webmaster: Het wachtwoord is hetzelfde als die van jouw user account.
<webmaster> is dat voor iedereen in het begin zelfde?
<lordievader> webmaster: Het is het wachtwoord die je tijdens de installatie hebt ingesteld.
<webmaster> dat werktdus niet biij mij
<webmaster> ....
<lordievader> webmaster: Je weet zeker dat je hem correct intikt? Caps-lock staat niet aan?
<webmaster> Caps lock staat niet aan
<webmaster> dat toetssenbord is maar het begin he ,0 moet ook nog de taal naar het nederlands krijgen ook
<lordievader> webmaster: Je weet dat je dat allemaal tijdens de install kon configgen ;)
<Fermata> Welke toetsenbordindeling gebruikte je tijdens de installatie?
<webmaster> ik heb gedaan wat er  gevraagd werd
<webmaster> en tijdens de installatie installeerde ik met azerty
<Fermata> En je hebt nu qwerty?
<webmaster> ik installeerde vanaf win
<webmaster> en ja idd nu qwerty
<webmaster> en krijg het niet ;eer aangepast
<lordievader> webmaster: Wacht, vanaf Windows? Wubi?
<webmaster> ja Wubi
<Fermata> Dat verklaart waarschijnlijk waarom je wachtwoord niet geaccepteerd wordt. ;)
<Fermata> Ah jakkes, Wubi.
<lordievader> Ugh, Wubi moet dood.
<webmaster> Hoe installeer ik dan zonder WubiM
<lordievader> webmaster: Doe a.u.b. een behoorlijke install. Wubi is zeer lelijk.
<webmaster> oke
<lordievader> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<webmaster> thx
<perre> g'naaf
<Guest65906> Hallo,ik heb zojuist xubuntu geinstaleerd maar hoe kan ik updaten?
<lordievader> Guest65906: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest65906> Dank je wel
<Guest65906> kan het ook op een andere manier want dit ga ik later weer vergeten ben ik bang voor
<Guest65906> en hoe kan ik firefox helemaal in het nederlands zetten?
<bazzzb> Je kunt een alias maken. Nano ~/.bashrc
<bazzzb> En dan alias update = 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<bazzzb> Hoef je alleen maar update in te tikken
<Guest65906> dit gaat me even te snel,sorry
<bazzzb> Al het begin is lastig. Je kunt het ook opschrijven :)
<bazzzb> Aangezien het hier toch zo stil is...
<bazzzb> Iemand nog interessante aliassen? Dit heb ik nu http://paste.ubuntu.com/8413571/
<OerHeks> die laatste is wel leuk, ja
<bazzzb> Nog aanvullingen?
<OerHeks> dit is de enige die ik heb > alias vuur='/usr/bin/wakeonlan 00:11:22:33:44:55'
<OerHeks> bash & aliassen lijkt me wel een leuke cursus
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-24
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<jan> hoi, tijdens het installeren van updates is mijn pc uitgevallen en die start niet meer op
<jan> wie kan mij helpen ?
<jan> als ik een vorige generic modus gebruik start hij wel door
<jan> maar in de laatst modus niet
<jan> ik krijg dan de keuze : S voor doorgaan en M voor manuele instelling
<jan> iets met "aanhechtingspunt" werkt niet
<lordievader> jan: Weet je toevallig ook welke mount faalt?
<jan> neen
<lordievader> jan: Hmm, jammer. Je kunt nog wel met een oude kernel opstarten?
<jan> ja daar zit ik nu in
<jan> zou een complete herinstallatie de betere oplossing zijn ?
<lordievader> jan: Doe eerst eens: sudo apt-get install -f
<jan> ik probeer het
<jan> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<jan> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd
<jan> De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar
<jan> 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 0 niet opgewaardeerd.
<lordievader> Voor het vervolg, als je terminal output wilt pasten gebruik dan liever htttp://paste.ubuntu.com.
<lordievader> Draai je de laatste Ubuntu versie?
<jan> ik ga eerst de pc ff herstarten en noteren wat er komt op het scherm
<jan> als ik opstart krijg ik dit te zien :
<jan> Er is een fout opgetreden tijdens het aankoppelen van /boot/efi.
<jan> druk op s om het aankoppelen over te slaan, op M voor handmatig herstel
<lordievader> Ah, wat fijn. UEFI. Maargoed je zit al bij init, heb je wel eens op S gedrukt?
<jan> ja, da loopt hij verder, maar de scherminstellingen kloppen niet meer
<lordievader> Het is handig om die mount te hebben, maar niet noodzakelijk (voor een normale bios in iedergeval niet).
<lordievader> Ben je nu opgestart met de nieuwe kernel of met de oude?
<jan> met de oude
<lordievader> Hmm, heb je een internet connectie in de nieuwe?
<jan> ja
<lordievader> Zou je de nieuwe willen opstarten en hier terug willen keren?
<jan> ik probeer het, duurt wel enkele min
<jan> ik ben er weer
<lordievader> jan: Zou je de output van "mount&&sudo cat fstab" willen pastebinnen?
<jan> ik probeer het
<jan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8416601/
 * lordievader zuch, ik zit niet op te letten
<lordievader> jan: Zou je de output van "sudo cat /etc/fstab" ook willen pastebinnen?
<jan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8416616/
<lordievader> jan: Oke, wat krijg je als je "sudo mount UUID=E6EA-CA25  /boot/efi" uitvoert?
<jan> ik probeer het
<jan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8416629/
<lordievader> jan: Daar gaat het tijdens de boot op stuk. "sudo fdisk -l"
<jan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8416643/
<lordievader> Hmm, dat dacht ik al: sudo parted --list
<jan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8416663/
<lordievader> Hmm, fat32 zou die prima moeten kunnen mounten. Wordt er iets over gezegt in /var/log/syslog?
<jan> het is een groot bestand, en mijn kennis is hierin ondermaats, moet ik het pasten ?
<lordievader> jan: De laatste 100 regels: tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog
<jan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8416707/
<lordievader> Je mist een charset.
<jan> lijkt mij best dat ik een herinstallatie doe, toch ?
<lordievader> Je hebt last van deze bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1221330
<jan> ok
<jan> ik denk dat de tijd van een herinstallatie korter zal zijn
<lordievader> jan: Wellicht heb je gelijk, zie ook: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/xubuntu-9-10-fresh-install-usb-automount-failure-fat-io-charset-iso-8859-1-not-found-784324/#post3882967
<jan> ik bekijk het
<jan> ja, ik doe een herinstallatie. Je bent erg veel bedankt voor je hulp !
<jan> dank
<Guest19049> Beste heer/mevrouw, ik heb twee oudere pc's thuis, die beide op XP draaien. Bij 1 pc heb ik nu Xubuntu geinstalleerd en ben daar zeer tevreden over. Nu wil ik op de andere Ubuntu installeren, maar loop tegen het volgende aan. Ik heb 1 harde schijf, die verdeeld is in 3 partities. Namelijk c, d en e. Op de C schijf staat XP. Op de D en E staat data. Bij het installeren kies ik de optie om Ubuntu naast XP te installeren. En ik 
<Guest19049> te managen. Nu staat de D en E partitie vrij vol en is er te weinig ruimte voor Ubuntu. Op C heb ik meer ruimte. Nu is mijn plan om C verder te partitioneren naar 2 partities, zodat ik op de vrijkomende ruimte Ubuntu kan installeren. Maar ik zie niet in de partitie manager hoe ik dit moet doen. Kun u mij helpen?
<lordievader> Kun je niet C verwijderen en die ruimte herpartitioneren in /, /home en swap?
<Guest19049> Als ik C verwijder, dan verwijder ik toch ook mijn XP installatie?
<lordievader> Klopt ;)
<Guest19049> mm.. dat is niet de richting waar ik naar toe wil. Ik heb namelijk ook al de mogelijkheid overwogen om de pc opnieuw in te richten, maar dat kost veel tijd. Daarom onderzoek ik de optie om een extra partitie te creëren
<lordievader> Guest19049: Heb je een huidige backup?
<Guest19049> yep...van de dataschijven (D en E) heb ik een back-up, van de C-schijf waar XP op staat heb ik een Image.
<lordievader> Guest19049: Dan kun je dingen gaan resizes tot hun bare-minimum.
<lordievader> Of dat genoeg vrije ruimte oplevert is een ander verhaal ;)
<Guest19049> Ok. Bedankt voor de tips en je tijd!
<ZwolleBot> Hoi allereen mijn schatjes!! Ik ben je moeder.
<Fermata> Goed iets dat.
<lordievader> Begin mij nu af te vragen of Zwolle door alleen robots, alleen mensen of een mix wordt bewoond...
<StommeBot> Hoi allereen mijn schatjes!!!
<lordievader> Woont deze robot ook in Zwolle?
<StommeBot> ja
<StommeBot> Hoi allereen mijn schatjes!!!
<StommeBot> Hoi allereen mijn schatjes!!!
<lordievader> Dank
<SoyUnBot> Hallo schatten!
<SoyUnBot> Ik ben een bot
<SoyUnBot> vraagjes voor mij
<SoyUnBot> ??
<SoyUnBot> -? <je vraag hier>
<SoyUnBot> Bedankt
<SoyUnBot> .
 * Fermata zucht.
<HprmedinaBot> Schatjes!!
<Fermata> Je blijft het proberen he.
<HprmedinaBot> Fermata
<HprmedinaBot> join #koffieverslaafd
<perre> nen op... das nieuw...
<HprmedinaBot> ja
<Fermata> Al jaren.
<perre> nog nooit een op gezien hier behalve chanserv
<Fermata> Ik ben het alleen wanneer het nodig is.
<HprmedinaBot> nee
<lordievader> K-lined?
<Fermata> Jep.
<Fermata> De eerste poging ook.
<perre> ban evading ? :)
<Fermata> Jep.
<perre> was ik vroeger een held in
<perre> 20 jaar geleden ofzo
<Pien> Hallo, zou iemand mij willen helpen?
<lordievader> Pien: Stel je vraag, wie weet kan iemand je helpen ;)
<Pien> Wanneer ik op het magister naar bijvoorbeeld naar elo of naar mijn mail wil krijg ik een fatal error
<Pien> hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<lordievader> Pien: Welke fatal error?
<Pien> Onderaan het bericht staat: 4004
<lordievader> Pien: Klinkt als een error met de site zelf. Maar als ik mij niet vergis gebruik magister silverlight, dit is slecht ondersteund in Linux. Het kan daar ook mee te maken hebben.
<Pien> Op mijn laptop met windows werkt het wel goed, is er een manier om dit op te lossen?
<lordievader> Pien: Als je een goede implementatie van Silverlight kan vinden, wellicht. Maar ik acht de kans klein.
<Caroga> hi all
<Fermata> Hallo Caroga.
<Caroga> ik zoek wat advies en hulp in het uitbreiden, en dus gebruiken van, LVM
<lordievader> Caroga: Heb je specifieke vragen wat betreft LVM?
<Caroga> lordievader, Ik begrijp niet echt hoe de grootte van de VG bepaald wordt, en dan niet de PV's bij elkaar, maar de wijze waarop de VG ge-extent kan worden met PE
<lordievader> PV zijn partities op een hardeschijf, deze kunnen op meerdere manieren aan elkaar worden geknoopt tot een VG. Een LV neemt een stuk ruimte in op zo een VG.
<Caroga> lordievader, ik krijg ook al specifieke hulp en advies over LVM in #ubuntu van TJ, hij heeft mij niet het proces uitgelegd.
<Caroga> Ben nu bezig met een pvmove /dev/sda5 /dev/sdb omdat ik dan /dev/sdb kan toevoegen aan mijn VG
<lordievader> Caroga: He? Doel je noet op pvcreate?
<Caroga> pvcreate /dev/sdb al uitgevoerd, en toegevoegd aan /dev/cable-vg/root maar de extents staan gealloceerd op /dev/sda5, en deze is iets (3,5T) kleiner dan de ruimte die ik wil toevoegen.
<Kebabfish> ok, dit is grappig. 8gb werkgeheugen en 6gb swap lopen vol door het gebruik van gvfsd-gphoto2 (gebruik ik voor het kopiëren van bestandjes naar de nexus 7 met ubuntu touch). Het programma werkt wel gewoon door. Iemand bekend met dit probleem?
<molemouwens> De instalatie blijft hangen bij confugering bcmwl-kernel-source (i386) wie heeft er een oplossing
<molemouwens> Ubuntu word geinstalleerd op een HP Pavilion DV4000
<Coordenjam> Schatjes!!!!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-25
<perre> g'nochtend
<lordievader> Goedemorgen.
<Kebabfish> moggeuh
<lordievader> o/
<Kebabfish> iemand bekend met problemen met gvfsd-gphoto2?
<Kebabfish> geheugenlekjes e.d.?
<lordievader> Klinkt gnome achtig, bleg :P
<Kebabfish> haha
<Kebabfish> gebruik het om met gvfs-mount mijn nexus7 (ubuntu touch) te mounten
<Kebabfish> maar bij grote bestandsoverdracht loopt mijn werkgeheugen en swap vol
<Kebabfish> en dan is de pc niet werkbaar meer :p
<lordievader> Klinkt als een memory leak inderdaad, heb je al gekeken of er een bugreport van is?
<Kebabfish> ga zo even op zoek
<Kebabfish> ah, zelfs google komt met een suggestie
<sjoerd-de-bruin> Schatjes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sjoerd-de-bruin> Schatjes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sjoerd-de-bruin> Schatjes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sjoerd-de-bruin> mijn schatten
<sjoerd-de-bruin> !!
<Kebabfish> ?
<sjoerd-de-bruin> Schat kebabfish
<sjoerd-de-bruin> !!!
<sjoerd-de-bruin> Ik ben je botmoeder
<mlankhorst> !ops
<perre> wa nen appel
<Kebabfish> uhu
<Kebabfish> h
<sjoerd-de-bruin> schatjes!!!!!!!!!!
<Max> hoi
<lordievader> o/
<Maxnl> Hoi iedereen. Op https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/installeren vond ik een handige installatie methode om Ubuntu te installeren. Maar ik kwam op een gegeven moment op een punt dat ik aangezien ik windows 8 heb een paar  dingen moest wijzigen. Dus moest ik naar https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/windows Ik moet daar ook de windows boot manager onderaan zetten in UEFA. Maar die bootmanager staat er helemaal niet bij.
<Maxnl> Wie kan mij dit in Jip en janneke taal uitleggen hoe verder..
<bazzzb> zorg dat je cd-speler of usb drive bovenaan staat, en je kunt deze stap verder negeren
<Maxnl> Bazzzb maar ik wil windows houden he?
<perre> grub lijkt me een goeie oplossing ?
<lordievader> perre: Grub heeft hier niks mee te maken ;)
<perre> en 2 partities / schijven
<perre> dual boot ?
<perre> of begrijp ik verkeerd ?
<lordievader> Mogelijk begrijp ik het verkeerd...
<lordievader> Maxnl: Wil je je probleem nog eens uitleggen?
<CasW> Maxnl: Als je doet wat bazzzb zei, en je voor de rest aan die gids houdt, dan blijf je Windows inderdaad ook houden.
<Maxnl> CasW, bedankt.
<Maxnl> Lordievader, ik moest volgens de handleiding bootmanager onderaan zetten. Maar die stond er niet bij.
<perre> dus het is eigenlijk dual boot met de windows boot manager in plaats van met grub
<lordievader> Zolang je usb stick/grub erboven staat lijkt het mij prima.
<Maxnl> oke, maar krijg ik dan nog wel de keuzemogelijkheid tussen Ubuntu en windows?
<Maxnl> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/installeren dit is de handleiding
<lordievader> Maxnl: Jup, nadat je Ubuntu hebt geinstalleer heb je ook Grub, de Linux bootloader. Deze bootloader is iets vriendelijker tegenover andere OSen dan de Windows bootloader.
<lordievader> Maxnl: Welke opties heb je eigenlijk in dat opstart menu?
<Maxnl> Weet ik zo niet uit mijn hoofd, ik zal er even heen kom zo weer terug, oke?
<lordievader> Prima
<Maxnl2> Ben er weer.
<Maxnl2> Ik krijg de volgende opties:
<Maxnl2> HDD/SSD TOSHIBA   - Wat letters en cijfers.-
<Maxnl2> USB    "Zit voor de rest niks achter."
<Maxnl2> ODD TSSTcorp CDDUDW SU-208FB
<Maxnl2> LAN Atheros LAN for IPv4
<lordievader> Maxnl2: Als dat alles is en je een live-usb gebruikt: zet de USB (tijdelijk) voor de HDD/SSD.
<Maxnl2> Ik wil een dvd gebruiken.
<Maxnl2> Hoe bedoel je tijdelijk, moet het daarna weer anders om?
<lordievader> Maxnl2: Dan moet je de ODD voor de HDD/SSD zetten. Ach je kan het ook laten staan, maar dan heb je kans dat je onverwacht vanaf de cd/dvd opstart.
<Maxnl2> Oké, en dan komt alles goed?
<Maxnl2> Moet 'snel opstarten' perse uit?  Het is namelijk wel een verschil.
<lordievader> Maxnl2: Denk het wel, om eerlijk te zijn heb ik geen ervaring met UEFI. Ik weet wel dat secure boot uit moet staan.
<Maxnl2> Oke, ontzettend bedankt :)
<Maxnl2> Ik ga het proberen.
<Maxnl2> Doei!
<JanC> "snel opstarten" kan achteraf ook weer uit natuurlijk
<JanC> en als je ODD vóór HDD/SSD laat staan zal het opstarten ook trager gaan
<Guest97039> Lordievader, ben je er nog? Ik heb nog een vraag. zodra ik de volgorde verander in UEFA of bios, hoe dat ook het :P en dan opsla en opnieuw opstart start winows alsnog gewoon weer en niet de dvd..
<lordievader> Guest97039: Hmm, hoe heb je de dvd gemaakt?
<Guest97039> Gewoon, gebrand via Windows verkenner.
<lordievader> Guest97039: Err, staat er nu 1 iso op de dvd?
<Guest97039> Ja.
<Guest97039> http://prntscr.com/4q7wbd
<lordievader> Guest97039: Dan heb je hem verkeerd gebrand ;)
<Guest97039> Echt..?
<lordievader> Guest97039: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<lordievader> Een iso is een virtuele representatie van een cd.
<Guest97039> Wat moet ik dan doen, van die link snap ik niet echt veel.
<Guest97039> Kan het ook met poweriso (Staat op mijn pc.)
<lordievader> Guest97039: Ik ken poweriso niet, maar op die link staat het wel uitgelegd.
<lordievader> Zie de sectie Onder Windows -> Windows 7.
<Guest97039> http://prntscr.com/4q7xt1 Staat geen schijfkopiebranden bij..
<lordievader> Gebruik de handleiding van 2000/ XP / Vista / Windows 7
<Guest97039> Oke.
<Guest97039> Oké, nieuwe kans. Doei!
<maxnl3> lordievader.. ben ik weer. Precies volgens instructies gebrand, ODD staat boven aan, maar windows blijft maar komen en niet ubuntu.
<lordievader> maxnl3: Wat staat er nu op je disk?
<maxnl3> Hij geeft aan van niks... :/ Dit is een nieuwe disk.
<maxnl3> Kan ik ook de oude disk gebruiken en daar nog wat nieuws bijzetten?
<maxnl3> Want blijkbaar is deze weer mis gegaan.
<lordievader> maxnl3: Er zouden verschillende bestanden op moeten staan. Ik denk dat er toch iets fout is gegaan tijdens het branden ;)
<maxnl3> Oke, kan de oude (1ste) dvd opnieuw gebruiken om nog iets bij te zetten.
<lordievader> Mogenlijk...
<maxnl3> lets go :P
<maxnl3> Ik geef niet op :P
<lordievader>  Controleer even of het correct is gebrand voor je opnieuw opstart ;)
<maxnl3> Oke.. maar huidige dvd werk niet meer even nieuw halen
<maxnl3> Hij is bezig.
<maxnl3> Het wordt steeds gekker..
<maxnl3> Nu als ik hem erin doe gaat hij vanzelf weer open..
<maxnl3> Ik ga nog één poging doen..
<maxnl3> Eerst opnieuw opstarten..
<ik_> lordievader,  hij is nu goed. Erg bedankt, ga hem morgen installeren, nu geen tijd meer!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-26
<lordievader> Goedemorgen.
<bazzzb> mogge
<lordievader> o/
<perre> g'middag
<perre> over die shellshock nest...
<perre> een test via putty is evengoed als een test in bash zelf op de fysieke machine ?
<perre> GNU bash, versie 4.2.25(1)-release
<perre> die 'zou' in orde moeten zijn
<Payasito> Schatjes!!!
<perre> ghah... de grap van de dag is er ook weer
<Payasito> ja
<Payasito> ja mijn schat perre
<perre> overpelt... is dat geen gemeente ?
<Overpelt> ja
<Overpelt> maar is ook mijn nick
<Overpelt> mijn echte naam :D
<DHrookt> goeie avond, kheb een probleempje :)
<DHrookt> sinds me update doet skype et niet meer :(
<merlijn_> hallo
<MaxNL> Lordievader ben je er?
<MaxNL> ... Ik wacht op Lordievader :P
<MaxNL> Misschien kan iemand anders helpen.. Ik heb net Ubuntu geinstalleerd maar ik krijg niet de mogelijkheid tussen Windows 8 en Ubuntu. Hij start gewoon Windows op.
<MaxNL> Misschien kan iemand anders helpen.. Ik heb net Ubuntu geinstalleerd maar ik krijg niet de mogelijkheid tussen Windows 8 en Ubuntu. Hij start gewoon Windows op.
<Kebabfish> ojee, windows 8
<Kebabfish> misschien kan ik van dienst zijn
<MaxNL> Jaa :)
<MaxNL> Ik heb namelijk geen idee wat ik nu moet doen.
<Kebabfish> windows 8 verwijderen :P
<MaxNL> sites.google.com/site/computertip/installeren Deze handleiding gebruikt.
<MaxNL> Nee..
<Kebabfish> maar alle gekheid op een stokje, ben jij dezelfde persoon die eerst in de bios zocht naar opstartvolgordes?
<MaxNL> Ze moeten er allebei opstaan.
<MaxNL> Ja :P
<Kebabfish> had je dat nog gevonden?
<MaxNL> Nou, lordievader enz. zeiden dat ODD gewoon bovenaan kon, aangezien ik geen Windows bootloader had.
<MaxNL> Dus die heb ik nog steeds niet
<MaxNL> En volgens die handleiding moet ik die bootloader onderaan zetten.
<Kebabfish> weet je wat allemaal in dat lijstje staat qua opstarten?
<Kebabfish> want ik denk dat daar de "fout" zit
<MaxNL> ODD, USB, HDD en LAN
<Kebabfish> ok, en waar staat de grub :p
<MaxNL> In nu, de volgorde : HDD USB ODD LAN
<MaxNL> Er staan geen cijfers op zo voor.
<Kebabfish> wat is dat odd?
<MaxNL> Grub staat er niet.. :/
<MaxNL> De CD/DVD speler.
<Kebabfish> ach sorry, grub staat daar inderdaad niet in
<Kebabfish> die staat waarschijnlijk op een partitie zonder bootflag
<Kebabfish> en dan start ie nu standaard windows op
<MaxNL> Bij het installeren werd windows ook niet herkend, maar volgens die handleiding kon ik dat ook zelf doen. Heb een swappartitie gemaakt van 10 gb, en gewoon een normale van 450 gb.
<MaxNL> Ow, oke. En nu hoop ik dat jij een oplossing weet :P
<Kebabfish> tuurlijk
<Kebabfish> maar vanaf hier is dat lastig :p
<Kebabfish> tijdje terug hetzelfde euvel gehad bij de laptop van iemand anders
<MaxNL> http://prntscr.com/4qlyjn is mijn schijfbeheer.
<MaxNL> Ow, oke.
<Kebabfish> mogelijke oplossing: ubuntu opstarten vanaf een usb-stikkie, gparted opstarten en dan die ubuntu-partitie van 450gb de bootflag geven (grote kans dat grub daar staat)
<Kebabfish> of heb je bewust tijdens de installatie grub ergens anders neer gezet?
<MaxNL> Heb jij een oplossing denk je?
<OerHeks> dit wil wel eens helpen >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<MaxNL> Ik weet amper wat Grub is, een bootloader. Ik heb een swappartitie gemaakt.
<MaxNL> En een normale.
<MaxNL> Hoe geef ik bootflag?
<MaxNL> Trouwens ik deed het vanaf een DVD.
<Kebabfish> kijk eens naar de link van oerheks
<Kebabfish> ik denk dat dat simpeler is
<MaxNL2> Hoi, ben ik weer.
<MaxNL2> Heb geprobeerd via die link optie 2 te installeren, maar na het invoeren van regel 3 zegt hij dat het downloaden gefaald is.
<MaxNL2> Iemand een volgende stap voor mij..
<MaxNL2> Ow.. wacht volgens mij doet hij het nu..
<MaxNL2> laat maar.
<MaxNL2> ow wacht.. alsnog, wat ben ik onduidelijk.
<MaxNL2> Oke, iemand ow iemand kan die persoon hier iets mee : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8436057/
<MaxNL2> Ik hoop Oerheks.
<MaxNL2> Laat ik nog eerst een keer opnieuw starten..
<Maxnl4> Hoi iedereen, wil iemand mij alsjeblieft helpen. Mijn probleem is dat ik maar geen keuzemenu te zien krijg tussen windows en ubuntu. De tip gekregen gebruik boot-repair. Na dat gedaan te hebben moest ik opnieuw opstarten. Het heeft geen effect gehad en zit dus nu op Windows :/ Hier heb ik nog die url die je kreeg om te zien of alles goed was of ziets iets. Alsjeblieft help mij, bedankt :) URL : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8436161
<Maxnl4> Iemand?
<bazzzb> In je bios. Wat staat er als eerste bij je boot volgorde?
<Maxnl4> ODD (CD/DVD speler)
<bazzzb> En verder?
<Maxnl4> Maar die is nu leeg, dus de HDD als tweede.
<Maxnl4> Dan USB en dan LAN
<bazzzb> Ok
<bazzzb> Is het een uefi moederbord?
<Maxnl4> Ja, volgens mij wel?
<bazzzb> Staat secure boot uit?
<Maxnl4> Ja.
<Maxnl4> .. :P
<Maxnl4> Heb jij een oplossing, denk je?
<bazzzb> Heb je log nog even bestudeert. Maar heb geen idee. Zou het richting EFI zoeken.
<Maxnl4> Oké, daar heb ik niet enorm veel verstand van..
<bazzzb> Google heeft overal verstand van
<Maxnl4> http://prntscr.com/4qmryf Heb je misschien iets aan schijfbeheer.. Denk het niet maarja.
<Maxnl4> Bazzzb weet je denk je nog een andere oplossing?
<bazzzb> Ja. Data naar andere schijf. Helemaal leeg halen. Verse Windows installeren. En verse ubuntu. Maar dat is niet echt een oplossing
<Maxnl4> En kan ik niet die partitie van Ubuntu verwijderen, lege ruimte bij windows en opnieuw installeren.
<Maxnl4> Het liefst heb ik gewoon een 'normale' oplossing, want het zou toch moeten werken.
<bazzzb> Dan moet je toch wachten tot iemand anders je wilt helpen. En ondertussen het internet afzoeken naar lotgenoten.
<Maxnl4> Oké..
<Guido1> Hee, ik heb wat problemen met mijn linker CTRL key. CTRL + I, CTRL + U enz. werken, maar CTRL + P, + B, + S enz. werken niet meer. hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-27
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> o/
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> prachtig weer man
<OerHeks> prima dus :-)
<lordievader> Vanmiddag schijnt het beter te worden, ben van plan wat te gaan fietsen :)
<OerHeks> wasje draait, boodschapjes binnen, deurtjes open, hond op de gallerij .. en nu aan de koffie
<Max2> Hoi :) Ik ben de afgelopen twee dagen bezig geweest om te proberen Ubuntu naast Windows te installeren. Dit lukt, maar ik krijg geen bootmenu. Nu denk ik eraan om Windows 8 weg te halen en Linux te installeren. Echter, heb ik een Toshiba waar een recovery partitie opzit. Die activeer ik door bij opstarten de 0 in te drukken. Dan installeert hij Windows 8 dus weer. Wie weet een goede manier om Linux te installeren, MAAR die recoveryp
<Max2> EEn blijft die sneltoets dan ook nog werken.Ohja, en hoe zit het met de Windows 8 - key, die zit toch in UEFI of zoiets waardoor je hem niet hoeft in te vulle.
<Max2> Iemand?
<Max2> .. :?
<Kebabfish> Max2: hi
<Max2> Hoi :)
<Max2> Wil jij me helpen..
<Max2> alweer :P
<Kebabfish> vorige keer hielp het niet veel, maar ik wil best een poging wagen :p
<Max2> Heb je me bovenstaand bericht gelezen?
<Kebabfish> jup
<Max2> Dus..
<Max2> Windows 8 mag er af :) De recoverypartitie niet..
<Kebabfish> ok, daar heb ik niet echt ervaring mee :p
<Kebabfish> kan er geen dvdtje van worden gemaakt?
<Kebabfish> van die recovery
<Max2> Eh, denk het niet, kan ik niet gewoon bij het installeren van Linux alle partities verwijderen behalve de recoverypartitie?
<Kebabfish> durf ik niet te zeggen
<Max2> Owh..
<Kebabfish> mijn windows ervaringen dateren terug tot xp, en een beetje win7
<Kebabfish> maar windows 8...
<Kebabfish> alleen maar ellende gehad bij overstappers
<Max2> Tja, zo moeilijk zou het toch niet moeten/mogen zijn..
<Max2> Maarja, zoveel verstand heb ik er niet van, maar ik dacht je kan gewoon alles verwijderden en Linux erop zetten.
<Kebabfish> maar je zit met het behoud van die recovery
<Kebabfish> misschien als je alleen die windowspartitie weg haalt
<Kebabfish> die grotere van 420gb
<Kebabfish> of iemand zoeken op http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/ voor hulp
<Kebabfish> ik moet helaas even weg, tot lators
<MaxNL2> Hoi, kan iemand mij even helpen.
<MaxNL2> Als ik de C partitie van Windows 8 wis, dmv Ubuntu installatie, maar misschien daarna Windows 8 toch weer wil installeren, kan ik de recoverypartitie dan nog gebruiken zonder een code in te hoeven vullen.
<MaxNL2> Iemand?
<MaxNL2> ..
<Rimo> Goedenavond,mag ik wat vragen?
<lordievader> Rimo: Ga je gang ;)
<Rimo> Ik gebruik Lubuntu en heb net de direct doen lijst gedaan en nu zie ik 2 van die antenne icoontje van draadloos internet
<Rimo> en kan ik het beste een gmail notifier gebruiken in plaats van thunderbird of een andere emailclient?
<lordievader> Rimo: Gebruik wat je wilt gebruiken ;)
<Rimo> had namelijk gelezen dat een gmail notifier veiliger zou zijn vandaar mijn vraag ;-)
<Rimo> en hoe zit het dan met het dubbele icoontje van draadloze netwerkverbinding?
<lordievader> Err, zou je een screenshot kunnen posten?
<Rimo> hoe ga ik dat doen hier?
<lordievader> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to  http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Rimo> http://i.imgur.com/JBOAysy.png
<lordievader> nm-applet wordt tweemaal gestart zo te zien.
<lordievader> Kun je een linkje geven naar de guide die je hebt gevolgd?
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362191/lubuntu-13-10-two-network-icons
<Rimo> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/lubuntu-direct-doen
<OerHeks>  Preferences > Default applications for LXSession, then click on the Autostart tab, remove nm-applet under 'Manual autostarted applications' , . Log off then on again.
<Rimo> oerheks,dank je,heb het denk ik al gevonden wat er mis ging ;-)
<lordievader> Ik gok dat stap 1.1 niet meer nodig is.
<Rimo> ja stap 1.1 zal niet meer nodig zijn
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-28
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Muad_Dibber__> is update van 13.04 naar 14.04 mogelijk, ook al kan dat officieel niet?
<Fermata> Ja, maar via 13.10.
<Muad_Dibber__> aha, en dat is nog steeds te doen ook al is 13.04 al lang eol?
<Fermata> Die is niet EOL toch?
<Fermata> Of ben ik abuis.
<OerHeks> ja. is EOL  Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014.
<Fermata> Ah, dank.
<Fermata> Er is misschien nog een mirror te vinden die de pakketten heeft die je nodig hebt.
<lordievader> Muad_Dibber__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> old-releases trick idd
<OerHeks> maar gezien de tijd die je kwijt bent, 2x upgraden, is het sneller een verse usb maken
<Muad_Dibber__> om vervolgens alle software e.d. weer opnieuw uit te kiezen, en alles uit ~/ kwijt te zijn, of is de installer tegenwoordig slim genoeg daarvoor?
<lordievader> Muad_Dibber__: Als je je partities goed opzet wel.
<Muad_Dibber__> helaas.
<OerHeks> zowiezo voor ene upgrade belangrijke dingen backuppen
<OerHeks> mja
<OerHeks> je kan je /home behouden, tijdens installatie geavanceerd kiezen, en je home partitie uitvinken formatteren
<JanC> Muad_Dibber__: vziw wordt /home niet gewist als je in een bestaande partitie installeert (maar een backup wil je sowieso toch natuurlijk)
<JanC> oh, en je kan je oude pakketlijst opslaan en geheel opnieuw installeren op de nieuwe installatie
<JanC> dat laatste moet je wel zelf doen dan overigens
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-23
<Louise> hallo, ik wil graag de balk voor de opties waarmee te werken van verticaal naar horizontaal hebben, help aub
<hwkinzel> Ik heb net Lubuntu geinstalleerd, ging prima. Helaas kan ik niet zien waar mn muiswijzer is, en ik kan ook niet vinden hoe dit op te lossen. De muis werkt wel, maar is niet te zien op het scherm.
<systeem> hwkinzel: zie je hem wel als je de CTRL toets indrukt?
<hwkinzel> CTR toets indrukken helpt ook niet.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-25
<confluentia> goedenavond allemaal
<Sling> hallo
<confluentia> ik zit met een probleem. Heb een bestaand gedownload, uitgepakt . blijkt dat elke ISO meerdere afleveringen heeft. Ik heb geprobeerd te branden, maar om de een of andere wijze doe ik iets verkeerd, zodat het branden niet lukt.
<confluentia> Ben even weg bij pc, dus kan niet direct antwoorden,indien nodig. ca 10 min
<confluentia> ben er weer
<confluentia> ik zit met een probleem. Heb een bestaand gedownload, uitgepakt . blijkt dat elke ISO meerdere afleveringen heeft. Ik heb geprobeerd te branden, maar om de een of andere wijze doe ik iets verkeerd, zodat het branden niet lukt.
<SCHAAP137> confluentia: wat bedoel je exact met "blijkt dat elke ISO meerdere afleveringen heeft" ?
<SCHAAP137> kun je dat specifieker uitleggen?
<OerHeks> "iso gedownload met meerdere afleveringen" klinkt niet echt als legaal, weet je zeker dat die iso goed is?
<confluentia> er staan 6 iso's in en elke iso bevat meer dan 1 aflevering, het geheel is uit een serie
<SCHAAP137> confluentia: het zijn de ISO-bestanden zelf die je dient te branden he
<SCHAAP137> niet de inhoud van de ISO-bestanden als je ze gemount hebt
<confluentia> ik heb de meeste afgespeeld en alles was compleet
<SCHAAP137> dit lijkt me niet een Ubuntu-gerelateerd probleem
<confluentia> heb geprobeerd met brasero, maar ik kom er niet uit. mijn engels is namelijk slecht
<confluentia> ook met k3b geprobeerd,zelfde probleem
<SCHAAP137> ik begrijp nog niet exact wat het probleem is; misschien is één vd ISO bestanden beschadigd?
<OerHeks> neem contact op met 'de bron' van je download?
<SCHAAP137> waardoor het resultaat van het branden een niet-bruikbare DVD/CD is ?
<SCHAAP137> het klinkt niet als een probleem dat voortkomt uit het falen van het besturingssysteem of een applicatie
<OerHeks> ja, als je ze af kan spelen, is de media zelf goed.
<confluentia> ik heb het idee,dat ik bij de voorbereidingen van het branden iets verkeerd doe
<SCHAAP137> confluentia: in het brandprogramma gebruik je wel de functie "Burn Disk Image" ofzo toch?
<SCHAAP137> en dan kies je het ISO bestand
<confluentia> ik kan ze afspelen
<SCHAAP137> wat geeft je dat idee, dat jij iets verkeerd doet? als ze afgespeeld kunnen worden, lijkt het doel te zijn bereikt
<confluentia> ik krijg niets op schijf,daarom denk ik dat
<SCHAAP137> okee, laten we bij het begin beginnen
<SCHAAP137> je stopt het medium in je burner, je start Brasero
<confluentia> ja
<SCHAAP137> je kiest "Burn Image"
<SCHAAP137> die onderste van die 5 knoppen
<SCHAAP137> "Select disk image to write", daar pak je het ISO bestand
<SCHAAP137> je selecteert in het onderste menu waar die naartoe moet; het apparaat waar je die DVD in hebt gestopt
<SCHAAP137> je start het proces
<SCHAAP137> daarna zou het medium beschreven moeten zijn, met de inhoud van dat ISO-bestand
<confluentia> ik ga het zo proberen. kom hierop terug. tot zover bedankt.
<SCHAAP137> oke, succes
<SCHAAP137> kan bijna niet misgaan
<confluentia> geeft nu aan dat hij aan het schrijven is
<SCHAAP137> mooi, dat klinkt veelbelovend
<SCHAAP137> als het ISO bestand goed is, de DVD is goed, en de brander is goed, en de PC is stabiel, dan kan dit niet falen
<confluentia> ben benieuwd
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-26
<Jjustmee22> hallo ik kan de server niet dowloaden kom ik uit op een foutmelding
<lordievader> Jjustmee22: Wat voor een foutmelding?
<Jjustmee22> HTTP 404-fout
<lordievader> Jjustmee22: Wat probeer je precies te downloaden?
<Jjustmee22> ik druk in de menu op server en dan dowload naast de foto dan 64 bit versie en dan krijg ik een nieuwe pagina met fout melding HTTP 404 -fout
<lordievader> Jjustmee22: Kun je een link geven?
<Jjustmee22> dit is de link die niet open gaat
<Jjustmee22> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<Jjustmee22> en dit is waar ik hem van heb  http://ubuntu-nl.org/server/introductie
<lordievader> .2 bestaat niet (meer): http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.3-server-amd64.iso
<Jjustmee22> oke bedankt
<gaetan__> hi can i install unbuntu also without cd of external disk ?
<gaetan__> en kan ik nederlands praten hier ?
<lordievader> gaetan__: Ja, en om je vraag te beantwoorden: debootstrap.
<gaetan__> is dit moeilijk of zou ik hier wat uitleg over kunnen krijgen? ik ben namelijk niet zo goed met dit soort dingen
<lordievader> Ach, via een live-usb installeren is veel eenvoudiger.
<OerHeks> usbstick, soms ook sdkaart
<lordievader> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<dzho> of unetbootin
<dzho> voor usb
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-27
<landaal> goedemiddag allemaal
<landaal> iemand die me hier mee kan helpen ? http://hastebin.com/doqewoxuji.vhdl
<lordievader> Wat is de output van 'apt-cache policy grive grive-tools'?
<landaal> lordievader, http://hastebin.com/wogaxukali.pl
<lordievader> Ah, de grive-tools komt van een ppa die een nieuwere versie van grive verwacht dan er beschikbaar is in de repo.
<landaal> oke wat kan ik doen om grive en grivetools werkend te krijgen lordievader
<lordievader> Je zou verwachten dat die ppa ook grive aanbied. Grivetools staat niet in de repo?
<landaal> lordievader, nee je kan grive wel vanuit softwarecentrum installeren maar grivetools niet vandaar dan ik die ppa heb toegevoegd.. gaat normaal harstikke goed maar nu
<lordievader> Tja, ik hou het erbij dat de ppa maintainer faalt ;)
<landaal> geen oplossing? lordievader
<lordievader> Tenzij je een ander ppa kunt vinden, of een oudere versie die op 0.2.0 depend, heb ik geen oplossing.
<landaal> ff kijken
<landaal> lordievader, lijkt er op dat ik de juiste grive weg heb bij webupd8
<lordievader> Gebruik je die ;)
<landaal> lordievader, bedankt voor mee denken
<kim___> hi
<kim___> zijn er mensen hier??
<ikbengeenrobot> hoe kan ik 2 laptops met elkaar verbinden in hetzelfde netwerk? ik wil bestanden van de ene naar de andere overzette. allebei staat ubuntu op
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-27
<marcv> Hi all
<marcv> Vraagje...
<marcv> Ik heb een ubuntu server met een samba share die gekoppeld als netwerkschijf in windowscomputers thuis.
<marcv> Nu ben ik al een tijdje huiverig voor ransomware op windowscomputers die, bij besmetting, ook de sambashare zouden kunnen versleutelen.
<lordievader> Heb je een backup van je belangrijke data?
<marcv> Ik maak met een cronjob en rsync wekelijks een back-up maar dat is niet waterdicht; bij een versleuteling vlak voor de cronjob draait zou de back-up ook waardeloos zijn.
<lordievader> Klopt, heeft jouw windows pc schrijf toegang nodig?
<marcv> Ik wil vooral foto's veilig hebben. Omdat deze niet overschreven hoeven (mogen) te worden zit ik er aan te denken om de hele directory met foto's te beveiligen met een chattr -i
<marcv> De windows computers (van de kinderen) gebruiken de sambashare als NAS dus volledige toegang nodig.
<marcv> Zijn er redenen om geen chattr -i te gebruiken of zijn er betere manieren om te beveiligen tegen ransomware?
<lordievader> Ik zou het iets genuanceerder doen. Een speciaal user account voor die folder gebruiken ofzo.
<lordievader> Of het een ro share maken.
<marcv> Dat doe je toch effectief met chattr -i ;-)
<lordievader> Nee, dan is ie ook niet meer vanaf Linux mutable.
<marcv> Dat is op zich prima. De rsync kan gewoon blijven draaien. Foto's kunnen bekeken en gekopieerd worden. Alleen niet verwijderd; precies wat ik wil.
<marcv> Moet trouwens chattr +i zijn zie ik
<Maikel> cross post!
<Maikel> http://forum.nedlinux.nl/viewtopic.php?pid=386455#p386455
<marcv> Klopt. Leg m'n oor graag te luisteren op verschillende plaatsen maar dacht dat geen probleem was omdat het toch wel een ander medium is..?
<Maikel> je krijgt hetzelfde verhaal over en over te horen.
<marcv> Ondertussen de belangrijkste directories beveiligd met chattr +i. Ga gewoon maar eens kijken of het bevalt. Volgens mij in ieder geval een effectieve beveiliging tegen windows ransomware. Nu alleen hopen dat ik er aan denk dat de bestanden met chattr beveiligd zijn als het mee eens niet lukt om bestanden te verwijdern :-)
<marcv> Ik mis toch een onderbouwd verhaal om wel of geen chattr te gebruiken. Ook hoor ik geen alternatieven tegen dit soort aanvallen. Ik kan toch niet de enige zijn die me hier druk om maakt..
<Maikel> jawel, die hoorde je wel
<marcv> ro mounten is geen optie. Moet toch NAS functionaliteit hebben.
<Maikel> "Als het waardevolle foto's zijn en/of andere data, dan is een backup een must. Een backup is pas een backup als er een keer een volle restore mogelijk is gemaakt. Je kan eventueel ook de bestanden op read only zetten, maar niet via extended attributes, zoals chattr +i. Je risico zal je voornamelijk op samba share niveau willen afregelen."
<Maikel> Dan maak je verschillende shares aan
<Maikel> Dat kan vrij makkelijk
<Maikel> chattr +i kom ik nauwelijks tegen
<marcv> Dat je het niet tegenkomt is geen reden om het niet te gebruiken (zou er zelfs voor kunnen pleiten)
<Maikel> ^-- hierboven staat weer het antwoord.
 * Maikel is er klaar mee
<marcv> En met ro shares kun je er geen bestanden bijplaatsen wat met chattr wel kan
<marcv> Oeps, my bad. Kan met chattr ook niet zie ik. Zal alleen de files moeten behandelen met chattr en niet de directories. Maar daar is eenvoudig omheen te werken.
<Sling> 14:33:39 < marcv> Ik maak met een cronjob en rsync wekelijks een back-up maar dat is niet waterdicht; bij een versleuteling vlak voor de cronjob draait zou de back-up ook waardeloos zijn.
<Sling> dan is je backupsysteem niet in orde
<Sling> waarom bewaar je niet meer dan 1 week? waarom maak je geen incremental backups?
<marcv> Te veel data om dat te doen.
<Sling> als je maar 1 kopie opslaat zie ik dat niet echt als een backup eigenlijk
<Sling> vooral als je niet de integriteit van de data checkt voordat je de backup overschrijft
<marcv> Ik schrijf alleen de wijzigingen weg met rsync. Maar ga er toch ook maar eens offline back-up naast maken.
<Sling> dus je wekelijkse backup is niet eens volledig? :)
<Sling> ik schrijf zelf m'n backups naar mega.co
<Sling> minimaal 2 weken aan data, elke week full en elke dag daar tussen incremental
<Sling> maargoed ik heb niet enorm veel data dus dat past allemaal in de 50G die je gratis krijgt bij mega
<marcv> Het gaat bij mij over Terrabytes helaas. Anyway, dank voor het meedenken. Ga er zelf ook nog maar eens over nadenken.
<lordievader> Misschien moet je eens naar dirvish kijken.
<lordievader> Iedere dag incremental backups zonder dat het veel ruimte kost dankzij hardlinks.
<marcv> Tnx, ga ik naar kijken :-)
<marcv> Zonder gekeken te hebben; ik hoop niet dat er back-ups met hardlinks gemaakt worden??? Dat is namelijk geen backup maar gewoon dezelfde data..
<lordievader> De interne structuur van de backup zelf maakt gebruik van hardlinks waardoor iedere dag een "full" backup wordt gemaakt, van ongewijzigde bestanden wordt er een hardlink toegevoegd.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-29
<gebruiker> heb gelezen dat er een nieuwe flash versie uitkomt met security fixes e.d
<gebruiker> is deze al beschikbaar in ubuntu?
<gebruiker> vind zelf niet veel duideiljkheid via google
<Sling> heb je echt flash nodig dan?
<gebruiker> goede vraag
<gebruiker> ik speel graag spelletjes op miniclip.com
<Sling> is dat je veiligheid waard? ;)
<Sling> ik zou zelf dan een spelletjes-site zoeken die html5 gebruikt
<gebruiker> hmm, is de beveiling met flash net zo erg als bij windows als op linux?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-30
<gebruiker> 3gb genoeg om 16.04.1 te gebruiken met unity?
<gebruiker> gebruik een ati radeon 5450 - werkt dat goed?
<gebruiker> hallo ! :)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-01
<hans123_> hi
<hans123_> hello?
<OerHeks> hallo hans123_
<OerHeks> oh ..
<gebruiker> iemand een goede website waar ik een pc kan kopen?
<dadio> wat voor een pc? Wat gaat er mee gedaan worden?
<gebruiker> studenten pc. Geen gameing. belangerijk: Snel openen van apps, veel apps worden geminimaliseerd en niet afgesloten, zou fijn zijn als het allemaal soepel blijft draaien. Voor de rest, facebook, netflix o.a . voor de rest alles wat jeen gemiddelde student zou doen
<gebruiker> budget : 200-350 eur ... zo goedkoop mogelijk
<dadio> Oef, dat is niet veel... Best dat je gewoon online zoekt naar een kant en klare PC.
<dadio> Ik koop tegenwoordig altijd een Fujitsu -> http://www.fujitsu.com/fts/products/computing/pc/desktops/
<dadio> Als je voor snelheid wil gaan, gewoon een SSD-schijf gebruiken ipv de klassieke HD.
<dadio> Maar dan ga je waarschijnlijk over uw budget...
<gebruiker> zijn de intel hd graphics goed ondersteund in ubuntu? Te vergelijken met nvidia?
<dadio> intel ondersteund opensource als de beste. alles van Intel zou perfect moeten werken.
<gebruiker> de goedkoopste pc die ik vind is 399 hmm
<gebruiker> dadio, http://www.compustunt.nl/budget1
<JanC> gebruiker: als je veel programma's wil starten en snel switchen ertussen heb je veel RAM nodig, als je apps snel wil opstarten heb je SSD nodig, maakt allemaal je PC niet goedkoper natuurlijk...
<JanC> Celeron gaat ook niet bijster snel zijn...
<gebruiker> er is nog een tweede
<gebruiker> http://www.compustunt.nl/budget2
<gebruiker> 8gb ram & intel p g4500
<gebruiker> geen ssd helaas, maar dat is op zich niet zo erg
<JanC> Celeron/Pentium is el cheapo gecastreerde CPU
<JanC> werkt uiteraard, maar als je wil dat het snel is...
<gebruiker> met een budget van 350 euro . . . wat voor systeem zou ik daar volgens jou mee kunnen aanschaffen? I
<JanC> gebruiker: je kan ook kijken naar die "zelf samenstellen" PCs, misschien kan je dan stukken uit een bestaande PC van je recupereren...
<JanC> (of gewoon een bestaande PC upgraden met nieuwere onderdelen)
<JanC> ik ken niet echt alle bestaande PCs...
<JanC> gebruiker: heb je een (min of meer recente) bestaande PC die je niet meer gaat gebruiken?
<gebruiker> JanC, helaas niet mogelijk
<gebruiker> welkom terug JanC
<JanC> Freenode is weer erg stabiel blijkbaar...
<gebruiker> ik ga pitten
<JanC> budget2 op die site of zelf iets gelijkaardig samenstellen is zowat wat je binnen je budget kan vinden, denk ik
<JanC> als je nog ergens een SATA-3 harde schijf of zo hebt kan je daar eventueel op besparen...
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-02
<sam__> ik krijg melding dat volume boot nog maar 4 MB schijfruimte heeft, volgens Gparted is dit nochtans 16 MB
<sam__> hoe dan ook, hoe kan ik deze partitie vergroten ? moet dat via live usb gebeuren ?
<Master> Mugen
<Guest3133> helloo
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-25
<pjotter> Mensen. Ik installeerde Ubuntu en nu is mijn computer ontploft. Weet iemand hoe dit komt en wat ik moet doen om dit te herstellen?
<oerheks> "ontploft".. bel de brandweer?
<pjotter> ja, ok... het is al onder controle
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> hoi pjotter, lang niet gelezen
<pjotter> ja klopt
<pjotter> Alles goed hier?
<oerheks> prima, en met u?
<pjotter> ja prima. Nog steeds tevreden Ubuntu/Xubuntu gebruiker.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-27
<SimonNL_Afk> going to work myself warm
<SimonNL_Afk> laterz
<remy> laters!!
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-30
<partsman> goedenavond
